# Star Wars: The Force Awakens [Beware of Spoilers] - Part 2



## Reznor (Aug 21, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Aug 21, 2015)

*Star Wars Episode VII Thread: Stunna can't think of titles*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2015)

im guessing new trailer in october?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2015)

Glorious


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 21, 2015)

10char


----------



## Bart (Aug 22, 2015)

Finn Kenobi shall be confirmed 

Mark my words :WOW


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 22, 2015)

and we're back


----------



## Harbour (Aug 22, 2015)

If Finn will be Kenobi i want him to use Soresu only style. GOATest style.


----------



## Bart (Aug 22, 2015)

He'll be revealed as such, given one of the first rumors from _The Hollywood Reporter_


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 22, 2015)

Yo-B1 Finnobi


----------



## Harbour (Aug 23, 2015)

Gamersyde HQ stream up



> According to one of our inside sources, we have heard that Disney and Lucasfilm are currently in the midst of looking for a strong, young female character to be featured heavily in Star Wars: Episode VIII. Our sources say that Rian Johnson himself has been heavily involved in the process as well. So this should be some exciting news for all you female SW fans out there because a new, strong female character will be introduced into the new trilogy in Episode VIII. We know that for sure.
> 
> Here’s where things get a little more interesting though. According to our anonymous source, the role isn’t for just a completely new female character in the series, but the character is allegedly Han Solo’s daughter in the film. Now, I know what you’re going to say. That doesn’t make any sense because Daisy Ridley’s Rey is Han Solo’s daughter right? That’s why they’re keeping her last name secret after all, and I mean, we saw her piloting the Millennium Falcon at one point! There’s no way she’s not Han’s daughter right?
> 
> ...



In before two cousins-Solo, one on the Dark Side and one on the Light. Then, Frozen happens. 
Fecking Disney, we never asked for this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2015)

Star Wars; the new source for Disney princesses


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2015)

well this is interesting


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Aug 24, 2015)

his burning sword makes me suffer
why jar jar abrams, why?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2015)

maybe it does +1 fire damage against "lightsiders"?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2015)

I hope we later get an official still of Finn with his lightsaber. I think it is about time we see one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah, I mean the poster is already showing him wielding a lightsaber, so its not like its some secret they have to hid now.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2015)

Really dislike that lightsaber.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2015)

You dislike a lot of things friend


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Dream said:


> Really dislike that lightsaber.



B-But it is so PRACTICAL MAN! I mean, now Lightsabers can act like REAL SWORDS!
Its not like glowing laser swords would never make sense as real life swords.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> You dislike a lot of things friend



Don't like his costume either.



NostalgiaFan said:


> B-But it is so PRACTICAL MAN! I mean, now Lightsabers can act like REAL SWORDS!
> Its not like glowing laser swords would never make sense as real life swords.



Fuck real swords.  I want my glowing laser swords to be glowing laser swords not bullshit glowing swords on fire.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2015)

it's a makeshift/broken lightsaber; an unstable beam for him is a nice touch


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2015)

i dont mind the unstable beam...but the hilt should have been smaller and solid, not a lightsaber hilt.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 25, 2015)

> *Find Out More About 'Kylo Ren', 'Snoke', & The First Order In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> Who is Kylo Ren? Well, we know that's _"not the name he was born with",_ which has led to speculation that he's actually the son of one of our returning classic trilogy characters, and we know he is a member of the Knights Of Ren. Now, while speaking to Empire, Star Wars: The Force Awakens director J.J. Abrams doesn't actually provide any more details on who Kylo is, but rather who he isn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart (Aug 25, 2015)

So Snoke's Kylo's Master and a "powerful figure on the Dark Side of the Force"?

I'm 100% sure this is Supreme Leader Snoke,


----------



## Harbour (Aug 25, 2015)

Kylo Ren uses the Force (typical gesture in the trailer), wields the red lightsaber, black clothes, and executes evil plans of Dark Side Lord, but he is not a sith?





Typical Jar Jar Abrams.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's a makeshift/broken lightsaber; an unstable beam for him is a nice touch




Nice touch 

Bitch, you're unstable


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Karasu (Aug 25, 2015)

What you thinking about all this Stunna? Gonna be good?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2015)

I have my reservations over some things, but I also like a handful of things I've seen; I'm looking forward to it, but I'm not necessarily hyped or anything


----------



## Karasu (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah  pretty much where I'm at. 

Except I want to kill the director. 

And most everyone in the upper echelons of the project(s).


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2015)

After seeing the person playing Kylo Ren, it's pretty easy to surmise that he is going to be the son of Leia+Solo.

J J Abrams so basic.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2015)

I wouldn't mind that so much, personally. I know that the same thing pretty much happened in the old EU, but not only do I have no personal attachment to those events, but I also wouldn't mind if they approached the idea with different execution.


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 25, 2015)

imgfit, my dude


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Kylo Ren uses the Force (typical gesture in the trailer), wields the red lightsaber, black clothes, and executes evil plans of Dark Side Lord, but he is not a sith?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you not heard of Dark Jedi?


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JFA-Oip1wF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 26, 2015)

I am very disappointed to have official confirmation that Kylo Ren is not a Sith, since the Sith have always been the greatest villains of the _Star Wars_ franchise; it simply is not the same without them. However, the fact that he has a red lightsaber means that he has at least been influenced by them, since the Sith are the ones who first designed red lightsabers. Perhaps they may return in this film, or the next?

I do hope that, in this continuity, Leia has developed her force powers, as I have wanted to see her use them in a film since the revelation that she was Luke's sister.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2015)

The Sith still exist im sure


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2015)

> *BOX OFFICE: Here's How Much STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Is Expected To Debut With*
> 
> ommon sense says that Star Wars: The Force Awakens is going to open big on December 18th, and Deadline reports that analysts are already predicting a global debut of an incredible $615 million! Jurassic World recently set the record with $524.4 million and reached $1 billion in 13 days, but the Return of the Jedi follow-up should have little trouble surpassing that, earning back its $200 million budget with ease. However, while Star Wars looks set to do well both domestically and overseas, it's set to be dealt a blow by the fact that China don't release Hollywood movies during December.
> 
> Don't fret too much though, as the trade adds that it will happen eventually, so expect it to provide a boost when it does. One exhibition president tell them, _"Less than four months and counting and nothing is broken so far. All the marketing by Disney is disciplined and methodical as planned. There are no terrible stories from the set. The cast is getting along and showing up at events. J.J. Abrams has a body language about him that?s positive. The story to me is that Disney and Lucasfilm are acting rationally, confidently and not cocky. They?re going about their business instead of reacting."_ In other words, they know they have a hit on their hands...what do you think?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not quite sure I agree with the idea of TFA topping JW financially. While I expect it to make money (because SW is and has always been a cash cow franchise save for the CW movie), I honestly expect it to fall short of _Avatar_ type money even if I thought that movie was mediocre and this new SW to be good. Even _The Phantom Menace_, which enjoyed amazing amounts of hype (keep in mind that in addition to nerds and kids, there were grown adults who were at that point working professionals that had enjoyed the films in their youths) didn't top _Titanic_.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 26, 2015)

> Jurassic World recently set the record with $524.4 million and reached $1 billion in 13 days, but the Return of the Jedi follow-up* should have little trouble surpassing that*



this is kinda baseless

jurassic world was a freak phenomenon


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very disappointed to have official confirmation that Kylo Ren is not a Sith, since the Sith have always been the greatest villains of the _Star Wars_ franchise; it simply is not the same without them. However, the fact that he has a red lightsaber means that he has at least been influenced by them, since the Sith are the ones who first designed red lightsabers. Perhaps they may return in this film, or the next?
> 
> I do hope that, in this continuity, Leia has developed her force powers, as I have wanted to see her use them in a film since the revelation that she was Luke's sister.



No reason why there can't be both Dark Jedi and Sith existing side by side. Its happened in the Star Wars universe before. Just because Kylo Ren isn't a Sith won't mean that the other baddies aren't Sith either. The way I see it its entirely possible that the Knights of Ren may be an order of Dark Jedi, while Snoke/New Order may be Sith.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 27, 2015)

The only example of dark jedi in canon i find is Ventress, and even then the source of that statement is some comic or whatever.
Dark Jedi definition itself smells bullshit. 

Light Sith anyone? 

In all cases this is the less exciting thing that can be.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 27, 2015)

i don't want to be _that_ guy, but my initial opinion is that Abrams is the creative cancer to the franchise like a good number ppl dreaded he would be. A _Star Wars_ movie w/o a Sith is not a _Star Wars_ movie. From what i understand of the info i've seen so far, _TFA_ is basically an Abrams rip-off of _The Thrawn Trilogy_. It's almost completely unoriginal.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2015)

you don't just decide to be Sith... you kinda hafta be 'ordained' as one from a predecessor. 

and since both Sith lords died at once = no more Sith


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2015)

I dont mind if the cherry pick ideas or concepts from the EU, People were bitching that those concepts  arent canon anymore.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2015)

Good find! Finn looks good there.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2015)

Finnobi fina shoot his fingers off if he don't hold that blaster rifle correct.


and anyone think Daisy might have a Saber staff? might be cool.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

Legend said:


> I dont mind if the cherry pick ideas or concepts from the EU, People were bitching that those concepts  arent canon anymore.


Dat Leg


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2015)

Stunna


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2015)

Kinda Funny Games Reacts (Spoiler-Free)



> A new Star Wars: The Force Awakens teaser has been released!
> 
> Lucasfilm and Disney made a surprise reveal just moments ago! On the official Star Wars Instagram account, they just posted a new The Force Awakens teaser, featuring new footage from the highly anticipated December 18 release! Check it out in the player below!
> 
> ...



Finn vs Kylo Ren


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pr7VQhCVPGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2015)

Bring it on.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 27, 2015)

Why it looks like fan made cosplay?


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe a new trailer on Friday if these rumors are true


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2015)

Shit is real.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2015)

Finn a Jedi?  Fine with that.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and lolwut; what looks like cosplay



Scene with Finn specifically. Horrible acting. Just look at his face and movement of shoulder. He gave a feeling of amateur guy decided to make star wars fan fight video.
I think, that the problem of actor. The dude everywhere looks like the random guy who suddenly entered the recording room.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Scene with Finn specifically. Horrible acting. Just look at his face and movement of shoulder. He gave a feeling of amateur guy decided to make star wars fan fight video.


well he _is_ untrained and obviously about to get his ass whooped...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

>getting that from less than 3 seconds of screen time in a low-res teaser

'aight


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow this is going to be so good.

Black man from south london front and centre in Star Wars with a lightsaber in hand.

History in the making.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Scene with Finn specifically. Horrible acting. Just look at his face and movement of shoulder. He gave a feeling of amateur guy decided to make star wars fan fight video.
> I think, that the problem of actor. The dude everywhere looks like the random guy who suddenly entered the recording room.



Are you drunk?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

Finn ain't goin' down without a fight; you can tell


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2015)

Finn finna lose his fap hand bruv.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Scene with Finn specifically. Horrible acting. Just look at his face and movement of shoulder. He gave a feeling of amateur guy decided to make star wars fan fight video.
> I think, that the problem of actor. The dude everywhere looks like the random guy who suddenly entered the recording room.



..............are you rukia with a namechange?


----------



## Bart (Aug 27, 2015)

Finn must be very powerful tbh 

Bearing in mind he'll be standing toe-to-toe with someone such as Kylo with the smallest amount of experience of a force-sensitive individual holding a Lightsaber has been seen; even Luke had months and months of training with Yoda before facing Vader, and even then he wasn't ready ~

Kylo isn't someone who wants to capture Finn and place him in carbonite (from what he know); so the fact he'll presumably survive getting decimated does suggest a lot :WOW


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2015)

For all we know, Finn is a trained Padawan or Jedi by that point or even at the start of the film. We don't have enough details to know anything.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think Luke trained for "months and months" under Yoda tho


----------



## Harbour (Aug 27, 2015)

> ..............are you rukia with a namechange?


Stfu and look at this.


New Jar Jar was born.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

autism or trolling

pick one


----------



## Harbour (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh im sorry i ruined your cute corner of wanking with healthy criticizm.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I have my reservations over some things, but I also like a handful of things I've seen; I'm looking forward to it, but I'm not necessarily hyped or anything


I guess that qualifies as wanking


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 27, 2015)

Always trying to bring the black man down or down play his achievements.

Boyega is the face of a new generation.


----------



## Bart (Aug 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> For all we know, Finn is a trained Padawan or Jedi by that point or even at the start of the film. We don't have enough details to know anything.



That's true, but it's somewhat doubted given what JJ and Boyega have stated ~



Stunna said:


> I don't think Luke trained for "months and months" under Yoda tho



The fact  the Falcon's hyperdrive was broken and the length it would have taken to repair, gives an induction of roughly how long Luke spent on Dagobah.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

Ren Bout to tax that ass


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 27, 2015)

Of course Kylo Ren isn't a Sith. He wears the trappings of a Sith. He fights like a Sith. This can be imitated, however. He lacks the one vital element all Sith possess: Sith have no fear, and I sense much fear in him.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

So obvious Snoke is Darth Plagueis.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice teaser wonder if Finn made his only light saber or it is indeed a anakins old one


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2015)

It's Anakin's.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

I dunno if there's been some kind of explanation...but how could it be Anakin's lightsaber? that shit was lost when Luke got his hand diced off by Vader in Cloud City.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

[sp]they found it[/sp]


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

that _is_ quite the twist


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> So obvious Snoke is Darth Plagueis.



How So Explain ?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

You really don't see it?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> You really don't see it?



No I see people saying this but I dont know why what hints to this  ? I'm not following everything in the news hardcore so.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

>Leaked concept art showing a figure looking a hella lot like Plaguies fighting Rey
>Rey's staff looks exactly like Plaguies' staff
>Snoke is a motion capture character
>Now we learn Snoke "is a powerful figure on the dark side of the force" and Kylo Ren works under him


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 27, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> you don't just decide to be Sith... you kinda hafta be 'ordained' as one from a predecessor.
> 
> and since both Sith lords died at once = no more Sith


the EU is full of examples where a dark side organization collapsed/ was destroyed, and a new or pre-existing dark sider proclaimed themselves as being Sith s/o having been anointed as a certified Sith apprentice beforehand. Revan and Lumiya are just a couple of them iirc.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Plagueis is the only Sith Lord that could be alive at this point.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> the EU is full of examples where a dark side organization collapsed/ was destroyed, and a new or pre-existing dark sider proclaimed themselves as being Sith s/o having been anointed as a certified Sith apprentice beforehand. Revan and Lumiya are just a couple of them iirc.


There will be Sith in this movie you bum. I'm sure you'll find something to complain about anyway though. Maybe JJ Abrams's nose.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> >Leaked concept art showing a figure looking a hella lot like Plaguies fighting Rey
> >Rey's staff looks exactly like Plaguies' staff
> >Snoke is a motion capture character
> >Now we learn Snoke "is a powerful figure on the dark side of the force" and Kylo Ren works under him



What concept art ? this ?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

yes         .


----------



## Velocity (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Plagueis is the only Sith Lord that could be alive at this point.



I doubt Palpatine would have failed to kill him. He seemed rather certain of his success, after all, and you're talking a period of about 80 years between Plagueis' supposed death and his re-emergence (since Palpatine killed him during the events of The Phantom Menace).

Honestly, I think Snoke is simply one of Vader's followers or students - perhaps a surviving Inquisitor - that's manipulating Kylo Ren. If Kylo idolises Vader, then it makes sense Snoke would be the one to lie to him about who Vader was. If your intention is to rule the galaxy, you're hardly going to tell your strongest lackey that the guy he basically worships sacrificed himself to save his son and defeat Palpatine once and for all.

Given that neither Snoke nor Kylo are Sith Lords, it's entirely possible they don't even know Palpatine was one. That would explain why Vader is the object of worship, too, since they'd have no idea Vader's strings were being pulled by someone else.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> There will be Sith in this movie you bum. I'm sure you'll find something to complain about anyway though. Maybe JJ Abrams's nose.


does complaining about somebody else's problem with a movie makes you feel better about yourself or something? Did it ever occur to you to idk, link  some credible news instead of pissing about it while trolling everybody else about Plagueis being Snoke?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Clay said:


> I doubt Palpatine would have failed to kill him. He seemed rather certain of his success, after all, and you're talking a period of about 80 years between Plagueis' supposed death and his re-emergence (since Palpatine killed him during the events of The Phantom Menace).
> 
> Honestly, I think Snoke is simply one of Vader's followers or students - perhaps a surviving Inquisitor - that's manipulating Kylo Ren. If Kylo idolises Vader, then it makes sense Snoke would be the one to lie to him about who Vader was. If your intention is to rule the galaxy, you're hardly going to tell your strongest lackey that the guy he basically worships sacrificed himself to save his son and defeat Palpatine once and for all.
> 
> Given that neither Snoke nor Kylo are Sith Lords, it's entirely possible they don't even know Palpatine was one. That would explain why Vader is the object of worship, too, since they'd have no idea Vader's strings were being pulled by someone else.


I'm 99% certain Snoke is Plagueis. Also, Palpatine was not really certain of that. He said it himself, that after killing Plagueis he felt a disturbance in the force and he was paranoid that Plagueis somehow cheated death given he spent his life trying to achieve that. I think it was Lucas's plan all along to have Plagueis in Episode VII which is why he set him up in Episode III.



Big Bad Wolf said:


> does complaining about somebody else's problem with a movie makes you feel better about yourself or something?


Very much so. And it makes me feel better to know it bothers you


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Very much so. And it makes me feel better to know it bothers you


it doesn't bother me half as much as you want to think you are. You are an expert at being a troll, but it's going to take someone who is much better at it than you are to get me that bothered.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> it doesn't bother me half as much as you want to think you are. You are an expert at being a troll, but it's going to take someone who is much better at it than you are to get me that bothered.


I got you stumbling over words and admitting you're rustled. 

Go sit down son.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> yes         .



uh that looks like Kylo. All the concept art seems like concepts for Kylo Ren


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

it looks nothing like Kylo


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

is there something wrong with your eyes? That is, if nothing else, definitely a Muun.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> I got you stumbling over words and admitting you're rustled.
> 
> Go sit down son.


i'd ask what kind of fantasy land you live in, but i don't really give a damn. This thread is about someone being able to freely give their thoughts on the _Star Wars_ movie, good or bad,  w/o some troll wanting to make a mountain of nothing out of it. I'm not your son, so i don't really feel inclined to do a damn thing you say.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

So rustled


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2015)

seduction to the dark side at work here...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

You can smell the fear on him. Much learning he has to do.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2015)

Who is this Plagueis? At which point of Episode III is he mentioned by Palpatine?

I really don't know who you're talking about. And I doubt you mean Grivious was Plagueis either. Unless you are talking about EU stuff, which I know very few about.

But I wouldn't mind if Snoke is an original new character like Kylo and the new protagonists.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Darth Plagueis was Sidious's Sith Master. He was "supposedly" killed by Sidious. Sidious mentions him to Anakin in that story monologue in Episode III. The reason it makes sense for Plagueis to be alive is because he spent his entire life trying to gain immortality so it wouldn't be surprising if he managed to cheat death somehow.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> it looks nothing like Kylo



Thats why its called concept art. that photo looks nothing like this and he has a broken mask


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Except that's not the only look Plagueis had in the books





In no way was that ever meant to be Kylo Ren especially considering the concept art is clearly late enough into production where the images are based off of the actors cast as Rey looks just like Daisy.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Not to mention the dude in the concept art even has 4 fucking fingers. I highly doubt Kylo Ren was ever envisioned as a Muun at any point in production.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

I still dont see that big ass head in that one picture but it does look similar. most of the Leaked Concept art look like art for Ren. I guess except for the one your talking about


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

True I didnt notice the 4 fingers


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Who is this Plagueis? At which point of Episode III is he mentioned by Palpatine?
> 
> I really don't know who you're talking about. And I doubt you mean Grivious was Plagueis either. Unless you are talking about EU stuff, which I know very few about.
> 
> But I wouldn't mind if Snoke is an original new character like Kylo and the new protagonists.





Suzuku said:


> Darth Plagueis was Sidious's Sith Master. He was "supposedly" killed by Sidious. Sidious mentions him to Anakin in that story monologue in Episode III. The reason it makes sense for Plagueis to be alive is because he spent his entire life trying to gain immortality so it wouldn't be surprising if he managed to cheat death somehow.



from what I've heard, his experiments with the force led to the birth of Anakin Skywalker...which sorta adds up with his mom saying there was no father.


could be a nice way to tie in the Knights of Ren worshiping Vader, who just so happened to be created by Plageuis.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Also this. Skip to 2:25

[YOUTUBE]FUpQOaJZifA[/YOUTUBE]

She damn near confirms it's Plagueis's staff.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> from what I've heard, his experiments with the force led to the birth of Anakin Skywalker...which sorta adds up with his mom saying there was no father.
> 
> 
> could be a nice way to tie in the Knights of Ren worshiping Vader, who just so happened to be created by Plageuis.


Exactly          .


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Also this. Skip to 2:25
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FUpQOaJZifA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She damn near confirms it's Plagueis's staff.


a facial expression is something you consider proof? Like she was just going to give away info like that months before the movie's release?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

I wouldn't expect a kid who can't keep his own emotions in check to be able to read other people, padawan


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Also this. Skip to 2:25
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FUpQOaJZifA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She damn near confirms it's Plagueis's staff.



Yeah lol she didn't do a good job playing that off.


----------



## Bart (Aug 28, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Yeah lol she didn't do a good job playing that off.



You do realise that Daisy's an actress, right?


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 28, 2015)

Not saying Snoke isn't Plagueis , but that concept art is supposed to be of Kylo Ren, Rey and Finn during their duel. Notice the snowy terrain.   The Muun is just a place holder. 

Just like Finn did not end up being a white man.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2015)

So thats the explanation for Plagueis. I'm gonna have to re-watch Revenge of the Sith in order to catch that because I do not remember that all. Nor I have read the comic books nor any other outiside SW source. (EU included)






> *STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Designers Reveal How They Designed 'BB-8'*
> 
> I'm sure you've all noticed the newest droid introduced in the Star Wars franchise. I mean, how could you miss him? With the creation of BB-8, he will most likely be the R2-D2 for all the young Star Wars fans today! So, how did this "ball-droid" come to be? Well, it all started with an idea from director J.J. Abrams. _"J.J. wanted something rolling on a sphere, so I tried a lot of different designs developing that idea." _These words came from Concept Designer Christian Alzmann, who also said how their designs gave BB-8 a personality. _"He would give direction on the kinds of shapes to use, and that led to a personality for the droid."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 28, 2015)

So,is Finn a Jedi/Force user or what?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2015)

well, judging by his using a lightsaber...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 28, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Not saying Snoke isn't Plagueis , but that concept art is supposed to be of Kylo Ren, Rey and Finn during their duel. Notice the snowy terrain.   The Muun is just a place holder.
> 
> Just like Finn did not end up being a white man.


I figured the white guy was Oscar Isaac. It may be on the same planet but that doesn't stop them from fighting both.



Ciupy said:


> So,is Finn a Jedi/Force user or what?


:/


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 28, 2015)

So No mara, No Jacen and No Jaina confirmed...

On top of that we have the Disney plastered everywhere. Man this looks like something from a disney show, really wierd gimmick.
Jar Jar Abrahams got star trek and now he is going in for another treat.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 28, 2015)

I really wanted Jacen


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2015)

>complaining about the presence of the Disney logo

c'mon now, guys


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> well, judging by his using a lightsaber...



You don't have to be a Jedi to wield a lightsaber.

I'm hoping that he is a Force user and that in that scene he didn't just use the lightsaber as a last-resort thing.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2015)

to use it in any meaningful way you do


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> to use it in any meaningful way you do



I know,that's why I said that I hope that what Finn does isn't a last resort kind of thing.

I want to see a good lightsaber duel between Finn and Kylo Ren or else Boyega's talents will be wasted.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 29, 2015)

Finn starts using the Lightsaber during the end of the second act right up until the climax.  If he's not force sensitive this will be only the second non sensitive to get this much Ligthsaber play since Grievous. ( I don't consider Han cutting open a snow camel wielding a Lightsaber)


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2015)

now that you mention it, it would be funny interesting if Finn is using the lightsaber as a last resort and is just swinging it and shit while Kylo slowly dismantles him 

of course, Finn would get his just payback next time


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 29, 2015)

The theater scene with Anakin and Palpatine was one of the few redeeming parts of the Prequel shitholes, and people don't remember it? Sad.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 29, 2015)

That's my biggest reason for thinking Plagueis is involved int eh Knights Of Ren somehow , if not Snoke himself.  (don't think Snoke is his alias)

That scene between Sheev and Anakin is as foreshadowing as you can get.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> That's my biggest reason for thinking Plagueis is involved int eh Knights Of Ren somehow , if not Snoke himself.  (don't think Snoke is his alias)
> 
> That scene between Sheev and Anakin is as foreshadowing as you can get.



Didn't Palpatine kill Plagueis?

How the heck is that dude still alive and where has he been all these years?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> So No mara, No Jacen and No Jaina confirmed...
> 
> On top of that we have the Disney plastered everywhere. Man this looks like something from a disney show, really wierd gimmick.
> Jar Jar Abrahams got star trek and now he is going in for another treat.



As expected no past book stuff is canon


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 29, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> That scene between *Sheev* and Anakin is as foreshadowing as you can get.



...


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 29, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> Didn't Palpatine kill Plagueis?
> 
> How the heck is that dude still alive and where has he been all these years?



Palpatine told us (the audience) through the act of telling Anakin (to manipulate him) that he killed Plagueis. We have to trust not only that what he thought he saw with his own eyes was correct, but that he was telling the truth to Anakin. That's a leap of faith or two.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 30, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> *Didn't Palpatine kill Plagueis*?
> 
> How the heck is that dude still alive and where has he been all these years?




Meh - I thought it was believable given the Rule of Two.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe this Plagueis character and Snoke are working together in this trilogy or Plagueis is like, Snoke's mentor.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2015)

>sheev

>Plagueis alive

rindaman pls


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 2, 2015)

Elite Stormtroopers's promo art:


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 2, 2015)

They'll still miss the good guys.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 2, 2015)

Live toy unboxing now.

But it's 10:30pm here so I'm tired.

[YOUTUBE]i3OkEpkwC4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2015)

pre-tty sure that's a fake poster


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2015)

>toy unboxing is an event now
>it's _broadcast _
>it's broadcast _live_

the age of manchildren


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Sep 3, 2015)

Kylo Ren speaks.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2015)

im digging it


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 3, 2015)

If Kylo sounds even close to that in the movie then it is gonna be like hearing a bad tryhard impersonation of Bane.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2015)

Wanna hear Phasma talk now. It wasn't that hard to understand what Kylo Ren said there.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> pre-tty sure that's a fake poster



It is. Shopped from some magazine cover.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2015)

Kylo's voice... eh... Hope that they toy just can't output good audio.


----------



## Bart (Sep 4, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> If Kylo sounds even close to that in the movie then it is gonna be like hearing a bad tryhard impersonation of Bane.



*Kylo:* _"Theatricality and deception are powerful agents to the uninitiated... but we are initiated, aren't we Finn? Members of the Knights of Ren!"_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 4, 2015)

EDIT:


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 4, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> If Kylo sounds even close to that in the movie then it is gonna be like hearing a bad tryhard impersonation of Bane.



Best case scenario: his voice is fine or goes well with the character and we like Kylo Ren nonetheless.

Worst case scenario, we get a poor man's big guy.

It's a win-win scenario.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Kylo Ren speaks.





big guy nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 4, 2015)

Why do we have 2 episode seven threads?
Also No Jacen and no Jaina confirmed?


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2015)

We have a 7 and 8 thread


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2015)

Well Damn, Peeps gonna die.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 5, 2015)

Lots of words.

But Starkiller base sounds crazy.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Sep 5, 2015)

Please don't tell me he was in Hamleys in london yesterday...

I should have gone.

EDIT: From twitter vids/pics kinda looks like Hamleys yeah. Probably at midnight, damn.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2015)

Haha,dude's awesome!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 5, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> Haha,dude's awesome!



d'aawww don't you just wanna hug him? 

have a lol


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 5, 2015)

I really like the new Stormtrooper variants, especially the ones with chest rigs.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2015)

> *SPOILERS: Details On 'Finn' & 'Rey' From STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> You may want to go into Star Wars: The Force Awakens knowing as little as possible about the plot and characters, and if that's the case you're advised to read no further. Okay? But for those that don't mind finding out a few extra details we have the following descriptions from the official Halloween costumes for Finn and Rey.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2015)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rey taking on an entire room full of Stormtroopers AND lighsaber-wielding Knights of Ren?


sounds like this scene has potential to be p silly, but we'll see


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 5, 2015)

Finn being an actual Stormtrooper is not a spoiler.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah not at all


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene description is certainly interesting. Especially with the mention of Knight*s* of Ren. Seems they are much more numerous than I would have thought. Kind of crazy to think that the number of possibly Darkside force user would increase so quickly after the fall of the Empire. Almost sounds like their numbers would be more or less comparable to the Jedi Order before Order 66.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 6, 2015)

Huh...that should be interesting...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2015)

Any info on when a new trailer might be released?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 7, 2015)

Probably late October or early November.

It will play in front of Hunger Games for sure.

Maybe even Pan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2015)

I think around October, if not earlier that month, is when we should get the new main trailer.














There's also going to be a comic that'll explain C3PO's red arm.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 7, 2015)

this totally fixes the problem


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 9, 2015)

remember when luke hit vaders shoulder/armor in empire strkes back? maybe he made it out of that dense stuff. hey if they got the helmet why not the whole set?


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2015)

Now this is bullshit.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 10, 2015)

Fang said:


> Now this is bullshit.



Abso-fucking-lutly agree. Dumbass decisions like this are retarded. Is there any logical reason for why they do this nowadays? Because I do not remember any film benefiting from airing in one country before the others.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

This is hardly a new trend most blockbusters these days are shown to some European markets prior


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2015)

It's cos our cinemas aren't even open christmas day.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> This is hardly a new trend most blockbusters these days are shown to some European markets prior



American IP.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2015)

Having it open earlier overseas helps the american box office I think.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2015)

i think it's also cuz most camrips come from the US too...

still bullshit though; we got these smug Eurocrats spoiling shit all over the internets.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't think opening it up a day earlier in Europe makes a difference. Every single opening for the Prequel Trilogy, and the re-release of the Special Edition 3D Prequel Trilogy and the regular Prequel Trilogy and the Special Edition Original Trilogy broke box office records when starting in the US.

Star Wars is to US what Doctor Who is to the Brits.

Its not a huge deal but its kind of annoying.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Fang said:


> American IP.



From past trends that has become irrelevant as of late. I guess opening oversea gives studios a gauge of how it would fare domestically. The global market is much more lucrative now. Another big market which is emerging is China which is why movies are shoehorning Chinese actors and actresses to capitalise


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2015)

>China
>communist shithole

Who cares

Besides they *tried* doing that with a mostly Asian cast in Marco Polo and most of them can't act for shit which is why most of the criticisms at the show was for the acting and writing 

Like I earlier said in my last post this is mostly just annoying then a real huge issue of releasing it in Europe before NA first


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 10, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Having it open earlier overseas helps the american box office I think.


Because of what? Where has it shown that opening in Europe before America is better then just having it open in both on the same day? All I have seen from from this shows it amounts to jack and shit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2015)

All I want out of this film is Yayan Ruhian handing out ass kickings like he usually does .


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

I really don't like how Disney needs to put a post credit scene in every movie now 
It just does not fit Star Wars like it does Marvel, they should just keep the movie focused on itself like it should be instead of forcing it to be so connected to each other when the great thing about Star Wars is how vast it is, not how everything is all connected..


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2015)

> I really don't like how Disney needs to put a post credit scene in every movie now


they...they don't


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> they...they don't


Oh right my bad. Disney is just nothing but a yes man who gives the okay and then just sits back getting high in the back while everyone else does their thing.
Suuure.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't know what you're going on about, but you're beginning to give the impression that you're an idiot.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 11, 2015)

The new Star Destroyer



NostalgiaFan said:


> I really don't like how Disney needs to put a post credit scene in every movie now
> It just does not fit Star Wars like it does Marvel, they should just keep the movie focused on itself like it should be instead of forcing it to be so connected to each other when the great thing about Star Wars is how vast it is, not how everything is all connected..



Yeah, and it makes less sense to have a Rogue One post credit scene since it takes place way before this movie. I get it as something that could build towards future events within the universe they take place in. But having a past event cover in a post credits scene? Meh.  Maybe its more of a trailer.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2015)

Only thing I don't like is the squat headed command tower on that Star Destroyer. Tie-Fighters and new X-Wings look good though.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't know what you're going on about


Disney putting a post credit scene, along with almost every movie nowadays supposed to have a post credit scene, is annoying as fuck. 
How hard is that to understand?



Shark Skin said:


> Yeah, and it makes less sense to have a Rogue One post credit scene since it takes place way before this movie. I get it as something that could build towards future events within the universe they take place in. But having a past event cover in a post credits scene? Meh.  Maybe its more of a trailer.


It just feels misplaced and honestly takes away from viewing the movie if they keep reminding you "Oh gee guys you gotta check this one out later!" SW movies are more focused on one big story not a whole different collection of them like marvel movies are. Rouge squadron could be good but it feels so weird and forced to have it advertised on a main Trilogy movie when it is just a spin off.



Fang said:


> Tie-Fighters and new X-Wings look good though.


Don't care for the "new" designs as they basically look like repainted versions of the same things we saw in the OT. Would have rather have a more unique design to the ships then them looking basically the same.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2015)

> Disney putting a post credit scene, along with almost every movie nowadays supposed to have a post credit scene, is annoying as fuck.
> How hard is that to understand?


Seeing as how I accused you of being wrong, it's obvious that I understood you.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Seeing as how I accused you of being wrong, it's obvious that I understood you.


Then be more coherent as you just said you don't know what I am on about  
Consistency Stunna, consistency.

With all the hype around post credits scenes in movies it keeps coming off as more and more that every movie should have one which is getting real Irritating now.
Disney having a post credit scene is off putting as it does not belong in a Star Wars film and comes off as trying too hard to fit a trend.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2015)

> Then be more coherent as you just said you don't know what I am on about
> 
> Consistency Stunna, consistency.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 11, 2015)

dat tie fighter. Built like a brick shithouse. 

I walked into Target today and saw a life size Chewbacca  I want one! 



Also...is that Carl Weathers


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2015)

Dat Arrested Development.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 12, 2015)

Seems like all the spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



About Rey, make her out to be excessively talented, like how in one spoiler she's suppose to be able to match if not exceed Kylo in a lightsaber duel, despite this being the first time she picks up a lightsaber. I'm starting to get Anakin vibes from Rey and wonder if she is somehow another child who was created by the force; also a little worried she might goto the darkside as well.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 12, 2015)

I hope those rumors are wrong.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Rey starting out as that strong in the the start of the Trilogy before even completing her training is gonna really make her look like a mary sue


----------



## Turrin (Sep 12, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> I hope those rumors are wrong.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that might be the point, if they go down the path of Rey being some ultimate forces user. However I do have to say that, if you look back at the original Trilogy, Luke is pretty Mary Sueish himself. He basically becomes a master capable of outmatching Vader among other master like Jedi feats, after training with Obi Wan for only a few days and Yoda for maybe a few months. This in comparison to Jedi who have trained their entire lives since they were kids, that are nowhere near Luke's power. Even Anakin, who had the greatest connection to the force of all, and started his training much younger than Luke, by the time of Attack of the Clones, was still well beneath Luke and arguably beneath Luke even in Episode III, though that's certainly more debatable. So Luke was an absurd Mary Sue himself and considering I doubt were going to see anywhere near 15-20 Year time-skip between Force Awakens and it's sequel, chances are both Finn and Rey inevitably will come off equally mary sueish with how quickly they pick up the force, in comparison to prior rate of force development shown in the prequels.

But Rey already beating back a Room full of Knights of Ren and Ren himself despite never holding a lightsaber, before would be a bit even more ridiculous than what Luke will accomplish, but again maybe that's the point.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2015)

People complaining about Rey when Luke is pretty broken himself actually Luke has to be the most talented because of how proficient he was with such little training. Maybe Rey has some fencing training


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2015)

Because there was nobody to duel  

Luke beat Vader with like 4 months training and you got the nerve to say he wasn't OP? And we know Vader stayed fucking up seasoned Jedi on his lonesome


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2015)

what'chu talmbout, b; Luke trained for 3 years before getting whooped by Vader in Cloud City, and then he trained another year before coming back and winning.

Luke was definitely talented; just not talented enough to take on a room full of knights or some shit by himself in the first movie


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2015)

But speculation is that these scrubs are lacking in the way of the force  They just some force sensitive punks thinking they can play siths.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2015)

I guess we'll just have to wait and see then.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2015)

Seriously who on the darkside can really teach the ways of the dark side of the force? At least Finn and Rey gonna have Luke


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 12, 2015)

People actually thinking Luke is an absurd Gary Stu when in A New Hope he needed his ass saved almost more then the freaking princess.

He almost got killed by a group of Tusken raiders until Obi-Wan saved his ass, was getting tossed aside in a bar until Obi-Wan disarmed the hooligans, would have gotten eaten by that squid monster or drowned if Han and Leia were not around, he and the rest of the company would have been crushed if not for R2 saving their asses, and in the most pivotal point of the movie where Luke is about to get fried by Vader in his Tie Fighter Han comes along and  basically saves the day for everyone and allowing Luke a clear shot at the Death Star.

 Gary Stu my ass.

Compare this to the rumors 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Which have Rey needing no help, saving everyone by herself, immediately knowing how to pilot the falcon despite spending most of her life outside a star ship, taking on an entire base full of both Stormtroopers and force sensitive Darkside users by herself and without a lightsaber, while already being a match in Lightsabers to Kylo Ren even though she has only ever had a few years training as little kid compared to a guy who has most likely been training in the Darkside and ligthsabers for almost his entire life. 




And your just telling me "Oh its just like Luke"? pardon my french but that is a load of bullfuck


----------



## Turrin (Sep 12, 2015)

Luke was OP as shit, because he basically reached Jedi Master Level in force control and lightsaber skill after training with Yoda for an absurdly short period of time in comparison to the training other Jedi went through and didn't achieve anywhere near Luke's proficiency. Fuck even Anakin, a child conceived by the force itself, growth rate is nowhere near Luke's. If your argument against this boils down to but Luke with no combat experience whatsoever in a New-Hope wasn't curb stomping everyone and therefore he wasn't OP, that is an absolute atrocious argument and missing the point that Luke out matched a fucking Sith-Lord and a very powerful one at that, and was lifting fucking space-ships after training with Yoda for a fraction of the time most Jedi train to achieve 1/10th that level of skill. So please just stop with that nonesense.

As far as comparing New-Hope Luke to Rey is concerned, that's not a really fair comparison ether, because Luke in a New Hope had almost no combat experience, Rey we don't know, but i'm going to hazard a small guess that her giant fucking electro staff probably tells us that she's not as green as Luke was. Even still --

*Spoiler*: __ 



some of her more impressive feats occording to spoilers does indicated she is immensely talented, but more so than Luke, im not sure, and if she is slightly more OP than Luke is that really something to bitch about, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when that entire fucking family seems to become increasingly more OP, with each generation, which if theories/spoilers are correct and Rey is a skywalker would perfectly fit with prior precedences.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2015)

I like how the author neglects to mention that the majority of negative reviews was because his novel read like shit.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 13, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Luke was OP as shit, because he basically reached Jedi Master Level in force control and lightsaber skill


Bullshit. Luke was just a novice until ROTJ, He showed nothing on the scale of a master in EP 4 and 5 and was was only the rank of a Knight considering that rank is enough to be called a fully trained Jedi like Anakin was in ROTS.


Turrin said:


> after training with Yoda for an absurdly short period of time in comparison to the training other Jedi went through and didn't achieve anywhere near Luke's proficiency.


In that "Short period of time" he ended up getting his ass kicked by a Vader who was toying with him through most of the fight in ESB and was completely overwhelmed when he started getting serious. An old rusty Obi-Wan who would not even be as strong as the Jedi masters of his time that were constantly fighting in the clones wars still did a better job against a serious Vader then Luke did despite being out of real action for over 20 years so your claim that he became as strong as them just after learning from Yoda is horse crap. 


Turrin said:


> Fuck even Anakin, a child conceived by the force itself, growth rate is nowhere near Luke's.


Uh maybe because he had the wrong teacher and the wrong mentality for it? Do you seriously think that Anakin was as properly trained as Luke? Because if you did your wrong. Lets compare

Anakin was an egotist and argumentative person who never got along with the Jedi and spent most of the time debating with his master who himself had no prior experience training a student and kept having a hard time getting through to him and not being able to understand and connect with him as Qui-Gon did, It is argued that if Qui-Gon was his master instead he would do better because  he was more suited for Anakin then the same Jedi teachings that the council recommended. Combine that with the Jedi code and his obsession with keeping his loved ones alive and it all adds to his slow growth. He still progressed fast for a Jedi in his time.

Luke on the other hand, while having his tough times learning was more willing and open to listening and was less selfish and angry to let himself be slowed down in his teachings. And he had Yoda, a fucking 900 year old Master who has more then enough experience in teaching students to help Luke learn faster then the average Jedi learner and was more capable then Obi-Wan ever could be in helping Luke learn. Along with how Luke by the end was far more mature then Anakin who for all his power lacked the discipline to really use it.


Turrin said:


> If your argument against this boils down to but Luke with no combat experience whatsoever in a New-Hope wasn't curb stomping everyone and therefore he wasn't OP, that is an absolute atrocious argument


No, an atrocious argument is saying someone is a mary sue just because they do better at certain things then others. For all of Luke's quick growth it does not change the fact that he still got his ass kicked and still would never had made it throughout the movies without others being there to help and save his ass from time to time. If he was really OP like you said then there would be no need to have any allies with him if he could just solve it on his own which as the movies show to not be the case.


Turrin said:


> and missing the point that Luke out matched a fucking Sith-Lord and a very powerful one at that


After 4 years of training and being taught by two Jedi one of whom is considered one of the greatest teachers in the orders history, and still getting beaten badly the first time despite being a offspring of the fucking messiah of SW and it comes off ass no where near as "OP" as you make it sound.


Turrin said:


> and was lifting fucking space-ships after training with Yoda for a fraction of the time most Jedi train to achieve 1/10th that level of skill.


He barely held it still for a few seconds before it started sinking genius. And so what if he did what most Jedi could not at that point in their training? Hes the son of the fucking chosen one, most Jedi are irrelevant when compared against that. And who's to say that Yoda could not help someone with potential like that progress faster then the average student? Considering he was the last chance to defeat the Sith I don't see why Yoda could not have been more intensive in Luke's training and helping him get better in less time.


Turrin said:


> So please just stop with that nonesense.


How about get your head out of your ass instead?


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 13, 2015)

Turrin said:


> because Luke in a New Hope had almost no combat experience, Rey we don't know, but i'm going to hazard a small guess that her giant fucking electro staff probably tells us that she's not as green as Luke was.


Oh wow! a fucking elector staff! that really shows Rey is experienced dude, totally convinced me. 
Come on for all we know she could just carry that thing around just because the place she lives in is troubled with gangs or criminals so she has that just for self defense. No different then carrying a rifle or a pistol Which even Luke had as a moister farmer.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Turrin said:


> when that entire fucking family seems to become increasingly more OP, with each generation, which if theories/spoilers are correct and Rey is a skywalker would perfectly fit with prior precedences.


There is nothing I repeat NOTHING that even suggests that the Skywalker family gets stronger every generation. If you are going to use the excuse of ROTJ Luke being stronger then ROTS Anakin as a reason to believe this then your argument is by far more godawful then the one you bitched at me for considering it misses the detail that give reason to why Luke progressed better then his father.





Turrin said:


> Also when it comes to piloting skill Luke was ridiculously OP there to as well.


Your confusing being capable of competently flying a fighter with being "ridiculously OP" since besides being the lucky one to hit the death star's weak point, he never did anything that was more impressive the the other X-Wing pilots in that battle.


Turrin said:


> I mean you can cite to me all day long that he tagged wamp rats back home all you want


Or I can cite how in the restored scenes in the special edition has Luke's childhood friend Biggs, An X-Wing pilot, vouched for him and his qualification as pilot which shows it was not like Luke has no experience piloting in any way.


Turrin said:


> but him being able to immediately translate that into being able to pilot a space ship in galactic battle and skate across the surface of the death star perfectly hitting it's one weak spot is still absolutely fucking OP beyond belief.


Then you might as say all Jedi are "OP beyond belief" Since the whole reason he even survived to do that was because he was force sensitive. Even those like Obi-Wan who hated flying were still capable in it so it's not like Luke himself is unique in that regard. 


Turrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rey whose probably both a Skywalker and a Solo being able to pilot the Millennium Falcon w/ an unknown amount of piloting experience if your going to give Luke a pass.



*Spoiler*: __ 




If it is suggested she has experience of any kind then it's alright with me. It's not like its the worst rumor I am hearing, its more of it being a combination with all the other ridiculous feats that are suggested that make it seem like she could handle everything on her own without any need of help whatsoever.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 13, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Bullshit. Luke was just a novice until ROTJ, He showed nothing on the scale of a master in EP 4 and 5 and was was only the rank of a Knight considering that rank is enough to be called a fully trained Jedi like Anakin was in ROTS.


I'm talking about Luke in ROTJ, who also only trained for an insanely brief period of time relative to other Jedi 



> In that "Short period of time" he ended up getting his ass kicked by a Vader who was toying with him through most of the fight in ESB and was completely overwhelmed when he started getting serious. An old rusty Obi-Wan who would not even be as strong as the Jedi masters of his time that were constantly fighting in the clones wars still did a better job against a serious Vader then Luke did despite being out of real action for over 20 years so your claim that he became as strong as them just after learning from Yoda is horse crap.



I'm talking about Luke in ROTJ, who also only trained for an insanely brief period of time relative to other Jedi  



> Anakin was an egotist and argumentative person who never got along with the Jedi and spent most of the time debating with his master who himself had no prior experience training a student and kept having a hard time getting through to him and not being able to understand and connect with him as Qui-Gon did, It is argued that if Qui-Gon was his master instead he would do better because he was more suited for Anakin then the same Jedi teachings that the council recommended. Combine that with the Jedi code and his obsession with keeping his loved ones alive and it all adds to his slow growth. He still progressed fast for a Jedi in his time.


You can complain to me all you want about Anakin not having as good of a master as Luke, but that doesn't at all make up for thee absolute massive gulf in amount of time training and experience between Anakin and Luke. But fuck if you want to talk masters, fucking Duku who was trained by both Yoda and Sidious's growth rate looks like shit next to Luke's as well. 



> No, an atrocious argument is saying someone is a mary sue just because they do better at certain things then others. For all of Luke's quick growth it does not change the fact that he still got his ass kicked and still would never had made it throughout the movies without others being there to help and save his ass from time to time. If he was really OP like you said then there would be no need to have any allies with him if he could just solve it on his own which as the movies show to not be the case.


So basically your argument boils down to this: Despite Luke growth rate being thee most OP of any Jedi/Sith we've ever seen by miles and him accomplishing herculean tasks for the amount of training he had, he can't be labeled a Mary Sue because he had some failures and set backs throughout the movies. If that's the case, than thee moment Rey fails once in any of the new movies, I don't want to hear you bitching that she's a Mary Sue.

And maybe you mis understand my argument, my argument wasn't that Luke was a Mary Sue, it was that if were labeling Rey one, than Luke also is. If Luke isn't then Rey certainly isn't. And that both Anakin and his decedents are OP.



> After 4 years of training and being taught by two Jedi one of whom is considered one of the greatest teachers in the orders history, and still getting beaten badly the first time despite being a offspring of the fucking messiah of SW and it comes off ass no where near as "OP" as you make it sound.


I want to know where your pulling 4 years out of your ass from. But let's just pretend it was 4 years, that is so fucking small in comparison to the amount of time and experience other Jedi had, that were nowhere near Luke in strength, that it's completely laughable that your trying to assert Luke's growth rate wasn't thee most OP out of any Jedi we've ever heard of in the films.



> He barely held it still for a few seconds before it started sinking genius. And so what if he did what most Jedi could not at that point in their training?* Hes the son of the fucking chosen one*, most Jedi are irrelevant when compared against that. .


That's my whole point genius



> And who's to say that Yoda could not help someone with potential like that progress faster then the average student? Considering he was the last chance to defeat the Sith I don't see why Yoda could not have been more intensive in Luke's training and helping him get better in less time


Yoda had other pupils genius, fuck he trained most younglings, and none of them even the stand outs were  fucking close to Luke in growth rate. None even come close to matching Luke.



> Oh wow! a fucking elector staff! that really shows Rey is experienced dude, totally convinced me.
> Come on for all we know she could just carry that thing around just because the place she lives in is troubled with gangs or criminals so she has that just for self defense. No different then carrying a rifle or a pistol Which even Luke had as a moister farmer.


Your attacking a straw-man. I never said I know precisely how skilled Rey is in CQC, I said that her carrying around a CQC weapon shows she is not as green as Start of Trilogy Luke who had no CQC skills whatsoever. And that her carrying around the staff could [not has to, but could], mean she is fairly skilled in CQC when first introduced to her:


*Spoiler*: __ 



which combined with being a possible Skywalker, I.E descendent of the Chosen one, and thus having massive potential force powers, could explain some of her feats in the films 






> Your confusing being capable of competently flying a fighter with being "ridiculously OP" since besides being the lucky one to hit the death star's weak point, he never did anything that was more impressive the the other X-Wing pilots in that battle.


Performing as well as fucking veteran soliders is fucking super impressive when the kid never did anything like this in his life. And hitting the weak point wasn't luck, he used OP force skills to do so, thus out performing every one of those veteran pilots by miles. 



> Or I can cite how in the restored scenes in the special edition has Luke's childhood friend Biggs, An X-Wing pilot, vouched for him and his qualification as pilot which shows it was not like Luke has no experience piloting in any way.


Another straw-man. I never argued Luke had no experience as a pilot. My argument is Luke's experience as a pilot automatically translating into him matching and out performing veteran fighter pilots in a war, is a ridiculously OP feat of skill on Luke's part.



> Then you might as say all Jedi are "OP beyond belief" Since the whole reason he even survived to do that was because he was force sensitive. Even those like Obi-Wan who hated flying were still capable in it so it's not like Luke himself is unique in that regard.


So your argument is Luke isn't OP because Jedi Masters and extremely well trained Jedi Knights are about half as good of a pilot as he managed to be after training with Obi Wan for a few days in the force. Please just stop.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If it is suggested she has experience of any kind then it's alright with me. It's not like its the worst rumor I am hearing,




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Luke's experience piloting a speedster counts, than Rey doing the same thing counts, and Rey being both force sensitive, skywalker, and solo is more than enough to justify her being able to pick up how to pilot the Falcon from watching Han, especially if Chewie is a co pilot. In-fact I find that more believable than what Luke accomplished. It's not like the spoilers have her navigating an astroid field or out piloting Han, it seems like she just uses the Falcon to make a B-line off the planet.







> > *Spoiler*: __
> >
> >
> >
> > its more of it being a combination with all the other ridiculous feats that are suggested that make it seem like she could handle everything on her own without any need of help whatsoever.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 If anything it sounds like the end of Force Awakens will be a bitter sweet one where Rey manages to put up a fight against Ren, but ultimately fails and needs to be saved by Chewie. That while they accomplish their mission, mostly seemingly thanks to Han, they loose Han in the process alongside thousands of other casualties. This spurs Rey on to go seek more training from Luke specifically because she clearly feels she wasn't strong enough. You walking away from that and saying Rey is a Sue because she never fails and get everything done on her own, makes zero sense. Is Rey seemingly OP in some scenes, sure, though depending  prior experience in both piloting and combat, as well as the quality of nameless knights or ren as well as Kylo himself, this could all be within reason for someone who is possible a descendent of the chosen one. Basically to be frank your putting the cart before the horse. If Rey has no form piloting and combat training and no specila lineage or prior training whatsoever and pulls her feats off, I agree that would be pretty silly, but if your going to take part of the spoilers seariously I.E. her feats, there is no reason why we shouldn't take the other part of the spoilers seriously like that she is suppose to be formidable in combat and very likely a skywalker, otherwise if you don't want to talk spoilers than just wait till the movie comes out.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2015)

Who cares 

Silly arguments abound

Luke's knighting trial was defeating Vader which he did
Luke also proves that Yoda and Obi-Wan were wrong about Anakin and that emotional bonds are not a bad thing which they built their entire belief system around (using love to return Anakin to the light form the dark side)

If you dorks are arguing about Luke's fighting progress then everything has already suggested the 1 year timeskip between TESB and RoTJ has Luke massively growing in skill and power


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 14, 2015)

There are 5 trials to become a Jedi: The Trial of Skill, Courage, Flesh, Spirit, and Insight.

Jedi don't always face those trials in any particular order.

So Luke actually faces each of the trials twice, once in Empire, and again in Return of the Jedi.

So in the cave on Dagoba Luke went into the cave and faced the trial of Insight and Spirit at the same time. He wasn't able to see through the illusion that the cave had presented him, and fought a image of Vader and struck him down, after which Vader's Mask exploded revealing Luke's own face. So Luke failed the test of Insight and Spirit at the same time there.

Luke was also presented with the Trial of Skill and the Trial of Combat when he fought Vader in Cloud City, and again Luke failed those trials.

Furthermore at the end of his duel with Vader, Luke lost his hand,  which was the beginning of Luke's Trial of Flesh. The trial doesn't just apply to physical pain though, but also mental pain. During the Empire strikes' back All Luke can do is flee after being told that Vader was his Father after  losing his hand. Luke is only able to overcome the trial when he turns down Vader's offer to rule the Galaxy together.

Luke would face each trial again in Return of the Jedi. He overcame the trial of Flesh by the time Return of Jedi begins. He faced the Trials of Skill and Courage and succeeded when he defeated Vader. Luke overcomes both the trial of Spirit and Insight when he throws his Lightsaber down at the Emperor's feet instead of striking his father down and announces to the Emperor that he is a Jedi.  That is the moment when Luke becomes a Jedi Knight.


----------



## CreatX (Sep 14, 2015)

when does the movie come out is there a date?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 14, 2015)

December 18th of this year.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 14, 2015)

So i listened to the audiobook version of Star Wars Aftermath. Quite enjoyed it. Getting me so hyped for TFA. Some interesting tidbits about the new canon alongside a fun adventure with great new characters.

Everything pertaining to the Empire was also good. Especially what was hinted at with the Knights of Ren. 

Any of y'all read it yet?


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2015)

The actual Aftermath novel was really really really bad


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 14, 2015)

The audiobook experience dramatically improves it. Marc Thompson read it very well. Even the badly written parts were made tolerable. Its not the best of the new novels so far but i got into it in the second half after i got a sense of the new characters.

I really liked Sinjir and Jas. Rae Sloane i already liked from A New Dawn.

What did you think of the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



seeming confirmation of a new dude with Bobba Fetts armour


 and who do you think
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that admiral 


was at the end?


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2015)

I didn't think of anything because honestly the audiobook version is basically an adaption of the source material and actually makes it come off semi-decent listening to the rip I had the last few days driving around in my car when going to work or running errands. But I seriously would stress that NO ONE buys the novel because Wendig is a horrible author who can't into consistent tenses in the narrative and reading things like *"zigzags through the rooftops herkerly-jerkerly"* was pretty bad.

Or the one-liners that were just so bad I couldn't even follow the rest of the story, because you know we NEED really cheesy forced one-liners that sound like they didn't make it past the rough draft outline for a scrapped Rebels episode:

"Emperor Palpable"
"Darth obvious"

The way the characters came together was also pretty forced to tie-things in the end and the majority of the original cast in the novel that Wendig created had little soul or depth to them. I kind of half to say this is easily the worst Star Wars novel in the new canon until that Star Wars: Twilight expy comes out in a few month.

Someone else might be able to have a decent discussion over the book's story but it was just so badly written I can't think of anything to talk about with it because of how hung up I am over it. This book was a definite waste of money.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 14, 2015)

Well i guess there no helping not being able to get into the writing style of the thing. It does have some goofy dialogue at times i agree but i still liked it. Ive only read the current disney era books and it may not be the best of them but it is still good. 

I honestly had no problems with the structure of it really. It was easy enough to follow. Story then interlude then story again. I look forward to the next one. Its fine that the writing style is different. 

Even if Wendig himself is a bit of an ass online sometimes I don't care as long as I enjoy the book. I wouldn't say its a waste of money but to just be aware of what the book is. It focuses mainly on new characters and your OG trilogy faves are barely in it. Sadly thats not how it was advertised but thats hardly the books fault. 

If you don't mind spoilers though, this article details some of the cool new things you learn from the book. Obviously spoilers so read at your own risk.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Sep 14, 2015)

Fang said:


> But I seriously would stress that NO ONE buys the novel because Wendig is a horrible author who can't into consistent tenses in the narrative and reading things like *"zigzags through the rooftops herkerly-jerkerly"* was pretty bad.
> 
> Or the one-liners that were just so bad I couldn't even follow the rest of the story, because you know we NEED really cheesy forced one-liners that sound like they didn't make it past the rough draft outline for a scrapped Rebels episode:
> 
> ...


Man that sounds god awful. You would hate being on theforce.net, that place is chockfull of idiots praising this book as well as almost all the New Disney books as better then the old EU because they are "more consistent and better connected" or some dumb shit like that while going on and on about how classic EU characters and storylines like Thrawn and Mara Jade were bad in comparison.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Well i guess there no helping not being able to get into the writing style of the thing. It does have some goofy dialogue at times i agree but i still liked it. Ive only read the current disney era books and it may not be the best of them but it is still good.
> 
> I honestly had no problems with the structure of it really. It was easy enough to follow. Story then interlude then story again. I look forward to the next one. Its fine that the writing style is different.



The problem with the structure was he keep focusing on present tense while trying to tell a story in past tense.

That's kind of a big no-no right there. Factor in the other issues with Wendig's writing and it felt more like a honeyed up fan fiction then a formal piece of official Star Wars literature to me. Also not satisfied with how Wedge was treated either. 

This isn't even a "Pre-Disney" vs "Post-Disney" approach, I just think this was one of the worst novels I've read since Crystal Star or Karen Traviss's Legacy of the Force novels.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 14, 2015)

How could any of this shit take any priority over timothy zans stuff? New Lucasfilm it's sure one big mess of forcing new material.

So how is people reacting to the despatching of the old expanded universe written by folks in the 80's and 90's over these new ones written by cyber kids?


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> I didn't think of anything because honestly the audiobook version is basically an adaption of the source material and actually makes it come off semi-decent listening to the rip I had the last few days driving around in my car when going to work or running errands. But I seriously would stress that NO ONE buys the novel because Wendig is a horrible author who can't into consistent tenses in the narrative and reading things like *"zigzags through the rooftops herkerly-jerkerly"* was pretty bad.
> 
> Or the one-liners that were just so bad I couldn't even follow the rest of the story, because you know we NEED really cheesy forced one-liners that sound like they didn't make it past the rough draft outline for a scrapped Rebels episode:
> 
> ...



Herkerly-jerkerly? Is Ned Flanders this guy's ghost writer?


----------



## Turrin (Sep 15, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> What did you think of the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I think the most interesting thing from the novel:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is the mention of Sidious searching for the Origin of the Darkside beyond the known reaches of the Universe. I don't think the novel would bring up something as big as the origin of the Darkside if it wasn't going to play a role in the new films. Now there are two ways that we could approach the origin of the darkside 1) The being that taught the sith the Darkside arts could be it's origin or 2) There is a physical origin of the Darkside. Option 1 would be interesting and the story could be that Supreme Commander Snoke was one such being that the Knights of Ren manage to find on a mission to the outer rim, but I think more likely is Option 2, and here's why:


One persisting thing throughout all different star wars cannons is the Kyber Crystals. Now among these crystals there have been ones in the EU that vastly increase the power of a Sith and/or allow a Sith to command massive super weapons. So it would not at all surprise me that the origin of the Darkside Sidious was looking for was this type of Kyber Crystal. It would especially not surprise me in a Disney controlled Star-Wars series if there were Maguffin super crystals that the Knights of Ren and Snoke wish to get ahold off to take over the Galaxy, considering the success of using the Muguffin crystal concept to tie together many stories in the Marvel cinematic universe, as well as the potential to make one of the Marvel or Star-Wars crystals look like an infinity stone or visa versa as a wink and a nod to the other franchise, as well as create the potential for other cross overs. 

So basically could I see the plot of the film being that Vadar's lightsaber is a key to find the planet Luke is on that is at the far reaches of the universe and holds an infinity stone, that the Knights of Ren are after to boost their powers, and specifically Kylo may be after said stone, so he could become as powerful as true sith like Vader. Yeah I certainly could.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 15, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I think the most interesting thing from the novel:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Ah yes, that too. I can see what you're theorizing being a thing in the new trilogy and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



with the way the Knights of Ren talked about wanting the saber it sounded like by destroying it they could maybe follow the sabers essence back to its master somehow and maybe the source of their power as well. That's what came to mind for me anyway. It really makes sense with the rumours of Luke being out there too. With the talk of being based on the nazis that escaped it seems like we'll be seeing some new things like that in the beyond (if we get to see content from their perspective) and i really hope we see that kinda stuff in the new star wars content.






Also i get not liking the new book but wow people are mad as hell about the old books no longer being canon. I guess having already grown up with OG Trilogy fans shitting on the flicks i liked as a kid constantly this doesn't really bother me too much.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2015)

No one really said anything for months now about EU being rebranded into a separate continuity because we've more or less gotten over it. And like I said to you earlier, there's going to be bumps and potholes in the new road their building with the new canon novels (YA or adult). Also said it before and I'll say it again, their going to recycle stuff and elements from EU into the new canon; Grand Admirals concept is already sort of there for one.

Anyway Old EU had a lot of bad writers and novels: Crystal Star, Children of the Jedi, Jedi Academy Trilogy, Dark Saber, KT's novels in the LotF series, even most of her Republic Commandos books after the first two, etc...But that book by Chuck Wendig was really really bad. I hope the higher ups in Lucas Arts catch on him being a bad writer and with his comments gets axed because he's honestly just not talented in my eyes to stay with the franchise.

Certainly he is no Timothy Zahn, Matthew Stover, Aaron Alliston, Michael Stackpole, etc...

Still I liked Heir to the Jedi, Tarkin, and A New Dawn. Dark Disciple was disappointing and Aftermath was bad.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 15, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Ah yes, that too. I can see what you're theorizing being a thing in the new trilogy and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the Acolytes of the Beyond are different than the Knights of Ren. Acolytes of the Beyond may just be what they seem Vadar fan-boys, while Knights of Ren want the saber for a different reason; it would be interesting to have many different factions after the saber.






> Also i get not liking the new book but wow people are mad as hell about the old books no longer being canon. I guess having already grown up with OG Trilogy fans shitting on the flicks i liked as a kid constantly this doesn't really bother me too much.


It was always stated that the EU stuff wasn't cannon if contradicted by the films, which should have told fanboys, that it was just recieving the label of cannon to shut them up in the first place. I mean it's pretty dam obvious that the hundreds of contradictory books and cartoons etc..were never going to be part of a cohesive cannon, and should just be read and watched for their individual merits like an AU work. 

As far as the flicks go. I don't think the Prequels, if that's what your referring to are as bad as fanboys claim them to be and Episode III specifically was what I'd call a good action flick with some of the better action sequences i've seen in movies, they just aren't nearly as good as the OG Trilogy, but that's a very high bar. And while I can understand why this would be disappointing, they certainly don't deserve the criticism they receive. 

But if your referring to the remastered version of the OG Trilogy with added Cgi scenes, than yeah they deserve the hate, because there is no reason to add shitty scenes that drag the quality down on a film that was a classic by then.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2015)

>cannon           

Again he makes this mistake


----------



## Turrin (Sep 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> >cannon
> 
> Again he makes this mistake


I find it hilarious how buthurt you are 

Edit: But in all seriousness I'm sorry that you held the silly childish belief that hundreds of different contradictory novels somehow formed a cohesive canon and that you were super shocked and pissed off about the films overwriting this so called "canon" with a new "canon", even though for years it was always stated that the films could indeed overwrite any of this shit, because it was never really important "canon" in the first place. I really am sorry dude.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm not even sure where "buthurt" is coming into this but the amount of typos and spelling mistakes and run on sentences you type out makes for eye-watering bad posts.

>buthurt
>cannon

You failed at trying to psychoanalyze me before and made a poorly typed out rebuttal last time, and its not going to be any different this time again. Learn the difference between cannon and canon, keyboard warrior and keep your projections to yourself.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2015)

> *Mark Hamill Narrowly Avoided Death On The Set Of STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> According to a number of new reports, Mark Hamill avoided a very nasty accident on the set of Star Wars: The Force Awakens not too long ago. Now, as Star Wars Episode VIII heads back to Skellig Michael Island in Ireland, it's been revealed that the actor slipped and fell on the treacherous climb up the island's many peaks, and had a guide from the Irish Office of Public Works not caught him in time, Hamill could have fallen to his death!
> 
> Skellig Michael is 180 meters high and there around 600 steps leading up to the sixth century monastery where shooting was supposed to be taking place. The production even points out on call sheets that, _"Our lead actor is in his 60s and less agile than most,"_ a sad reminder that the cast of Star Wars aren't as young as they once were! Regardless, Hamill still looks great (look no further than The Flash for proof of that), and thank goodness this movie didn't end up being surrounded in tragedy, especially after Harrison Ford's plane crash too.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> You failed at trying to psychoanalyze me before and made a poorly typed out rebuttal last time, and its not going to be any different this time again. Learn the difference between cannon and canon, keyboard warrior and keep your projections to yourself.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2015)

>quickmeme.com
>no rebuttal after nearly two days from my last post

Yeah okay buddy


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 17, 2015)

Fucking Jar Jar Abrahams. He almost kills Hammil, with his stupid locations.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> >quickmeme.com
> >no rebuttal after nearly two days from my last post
> 
> Yeah okay buddy


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2015)

Its not working.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been hearing that info wasn't accurate, about Hamill supposedly coming close to death. Oh wells, hope he is fine for the remaining two episodes.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2015)

Is that a huge spoiler? I wouldn't be surprised at all; I'd assumed it'd happen eventually.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2015)

Its just a card game besides the source is "Latino" review or something so I doubt its verified


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 18, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I've been hearing that info wasn't accurate, about Hamill supposedly coming close to death. Oh wells, hope he is fine for the remaining two episodes.



what, their can only be one Jedi, not two?


----------



## Turrin (Sep 18, 2015)

Card Game Calls Kylo a Sith. JJ Says he isn't a Sith. 

Probably wouldn't put much stock into the card-game.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2015)

I guess in the TCG, any dark force user would be sith aligned

Its obvious Rey and Finn will be Jedi


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 20, 2015)

On the card art, Rey looks a lot like the kid who played kid Anakin.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2015)

Jar Jar Abrahams should had been the one to have an almost to death experience, the people that subject their actors to such dangers cant be called directors. Fucking hax.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2015)

Wishing something like that upon another person is awful whether he is a "hax" or not.



> *Gwendoline Christie On How Her STAR WARS Character Subverts Gender Stereotypes*
> 
> Gwendoline Christie first turned heads with a breakthrough role on HBO's Game Of Thrones - and she hasn't looked back since. She's earned plenty of plaudits as the formidable 'Brienne of Tarth', but this fall will see her star rise even higher as she joins two of Hollywood's biggest blockbusters in The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2 & Star Wars: The Force Awakens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2015)

People take shit to far, and they havent even seen the movie yet


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wishing something like that upon another person is awful whether he is a "hax" or not.



Not wishing him Ill, but no good director in his sane mind would had made an old Actor fucking climb. First Harrison Ford and now Mark Hamill.
Jar Jar AbrHams it's a douchebag.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Turrin (Sep 24, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Not wishing him Ill, but no good director in his sane mind would had made an old Actor fucking climb. First Harrison Ford and now Mark Hamill.
> Jar Jar AbrHams it's a douchebag.



No one made anyone do shit. They got offered a pay check that most people can only have wet dreams about to do it and accepted. To say Abrams deserves to have a near death experience, because he asked an actor to do what he signed on to do and outside of Abrams control that actor had an unfortunate accident, is absolutely ridiculous on your part.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 24, 2015)

Unless R2 and random Stromtrooper #345  are force sensitive too now, I don't think those cards  mean shit how it concerns who is a Jedi/Sith or who isn't during or by the end of The Force Awakens. 





JJ's already confirmed Kylo and the other Knights of Ren don't identify as "Sith" anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2015)

> *John Boyega On 'Finn's' "Epic" Journey In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> It's been over 10 years since a new Star Wars film debuted on cinema screens (well, unless you count The Clone Wars), and almost 40 since the franchise begun in 1977. With the latest instalment arriving in just under three months, the feeling of nostalgia towards the franchise is overwhelming for some, and in a new interview with GQ, The Force Awakens star John Boyega revealed even he was affected when getting his hands on the screenplay. _"When I read the script I cried, and I'm not really a big crier,"_ he says. _"I'm more like a frog-in-the-throat kind of guy, who'll try to hold it in and make sure I don't let it all out."_ Whether this was out of sentimentality for the series or the power of the story, who's to say... let's just hope it's both.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2015)

> *Domhnall Gleeson On Playing The "Merciless" 'General Hux' In THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> Domhnall Gleeson burst into the spotlight earlier this year with an outstanding turn in Ex Machina. Now he's set to join castmate Oscar Isaac in the hugely anticipated Star Wars: The Force Awakens. But, as Gleeson explains, the nefarious 'General Hux' isn't likely to have much in common with Isaac's heroic 'Poe Damaron'. _"Yeah, I mean you look at him and you realise he’s not a good guy! He’s got an English accent so he can’t be good!"_ he joked.
> 
> ...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 27, 2015)

I have read that George Lucas had his own ideas for _Episode VII,_ but that the producer and director of this film discarded them, choosing to use their own ideas, instead. Was that not rather rude to Lucas? Does anyone here lament that loss, and hope that we may eventually learn what, exactly Lucas's plan was for post-_RotJ_ films?


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2015)

So you pay someone billions to acquire something. The previous owner then comes to you asking to do something with the thing you bought. You refuse, how is that rude again? He sold the property it isn't his anymore so any input he wants to put can be rebuffed nothing rude about that

Edit 

Oh it's you robot-kun should have known


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 27, 2015)

Robot-kun, nice one


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have read that George Lucas had his own ideas for _Episode VII,_ but that the producer and director of this film discarded them, choosing to use their own ideas, instead. Was that not rather rude to Lucas? Does anyone here lament that loss, and hope that we may eventually learn what, exactly Lucas's plan was for post-_RotJ_ films?



No                      .


----------



## Atlas (Sep 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have read that George Lucas had his own ideas for _Episode VII,_ but that the producer and director of this film discarded them, choosing to use their own ideas, instead. Was that not rather rude to Lucas? Does anyone here lament that loss, and hope that we may eventually learn what, exactly Lucas's plan was for post-_RotJ_ films?


----------



## Karasu (Sep 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have read that George Lucas had his own ideas for _Episode VII,_ but that the producer and director of this film discarded them, choosing to use their own ideas, instead. Was that not rather rude to Lucas? Does anyone here lament that loss, and hope that we may eventually learn what, exactly Lucas's plan was for post-_RotJ_ films?




No, I lament the fact that he didn't bother to read some of the brilliant writing in the books, and didn't hire excellent screenwriters to adapt the same.  That was some douchebaggery IMO.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Vault, Blazing Inferno; I know that asking you to not refer to me as a robot is a futile endeavor, but, if you wish to use Japanese honorifics, I insist that you use _"-san"_ or _"-senpai,"_ since I have been a member of this forum for longer than either of you, and I also am older than at least one of you, so you need to show greater respect toward me.



Black Sun said:


> No, I lament the fact that he didn't bother to read some of the brilliant writing in the books, and didn't hire excellent screenwriters to adapt the same.  That was some douchebaggery IMO.



Yes, I can definitely agree with that, as some of the books were excellent stories, and it is a shame that the writers of this film are ignoring them.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 28, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I can definitely agree with that, as some of the books were excellent stories, and it is a shame that the writers of this film are ignoring them.




I meant Lucas DDJ. Lucas never read any of the EU books.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

I think Lucas gave Disney a treatment for Ep VII when he sold it.

But they are doing their own thing.

But there maybe some stuff from his original treatment still in it I guess.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2015)

*snip*

Back to Star Wars, is Rebels really as good as they say? Any references to The Force Awakens? Think I might get into it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 29, 2015)

*snip*

As for _Star Wars:_ Rebels, I am enjoying that series very much, as it is set between episodes III and IV, and provides a deeper look at how tyrannical the empire is than did the films, since the films focused mainly on a small cast of characters and their personal journeys.

*snip*


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2015)

Well that was fun


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks like I missed a party.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2015)

Dammit Dream!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2015)

People do care doe...


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2015)

When you think about it, Palpatine and Vader were really out of place in the Empire, and really horrible for PR. You've got all these stark white uniforms, these clean cut officers, this massive war machine with expertly engineered vehicles, and then you have a very clearly evil old space wizard and his gigantic wheezing fucking cyborg. Two of these things are not like the other ones.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2015)

Pilaf the racist/ageist, color me surprised.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2015)

The Empire is anti-force on an official level. They blame the Jedi for the Civil War. Having two Force users in charge when the average person in the Universe doesn't know the difference between a Sith and Jedi was always a risky business.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 1, 2015)

well...tbf force users have been fucking up the galaxy on ALL levels since well before the republic.

I honestly don't know why normals even put up with their bullshit after the eons of strife caused by these fuckers.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> When you think about it, Palpatine and Vader were really out of place in the Empire, and really horrible for PR. You've got all these stark white uniforms, these clean cut officers, this massive war machine with expertly engineered vehicles, and then you have a very clearly evil old space wizard and his gigantic wheezing fucking cyborg. Two of these things are not like the other ones.



Just a head's up but both implied in the PT and right up in the film novelizations, no one in the galaxy among the normal citizens knew jackshit about Palpatine being a Sith Lord. The literal passages referring to him in ANH have him being called a "kindly old grandfatherly like leader, who was manipulated by the Moffs and Imperial Senate". This is an image Palpatine groomed about himself on purpose.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 1, 2015)

Fang said:


> Just a head's up but both implied in the PT and right up in the film novelizations, no one in the galaxy among the normal citizens knew jackshit about Palpatine being a Sith Lord. The literal passages referring to him in ANH have him being called a "kindly old grandfatherly like leader, who was manipulated by the Moffs and Imperial Senate". This is an image Palpatine groomed about himself on purpose.



perhaps he should have groomed that image a little more among the common soldiers...
This poor bastard pees himself a little at the mere mention of him:
[YOUTUBE]0Cl7cxopNjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 5, 2015)

> *Kathleen Kennedy Promises THE FORCE AWAKENS Will Continue The Skywalker Story*
> 
> While conducting what looked to be a fairly routine interview with Costco Connection, executive producer and Lucasfilm boss Kathleen Kennedy seemed to confirm something fans have heavily speculated about. While distinguishing between the episodic 'Saga' movies and the upcoming 'Anthology' films, she stated, _"The Saga films focus on the Skywalker family saga. The stories follow a linear narrative that connects to the previous six films…The Force Awakens follows Return Of The Jedi and continues that generational story.”_
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines here and come to the conclusion that she's in fact claiming that the next generation of Skywalkers will feature in The Force Awakens. Many fans had already come to this conclusion as soon as the movie was announced, but it's the first official word we've heard about it. I know there are some spoilery details out there to be found about which character is secretly a Skywalker, but feel free to speculate below if you like!


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2015)

Not news


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2015)

Indeed news


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2015)

It isn't too late Stunna.  Get in on this:

[YOUTUBE]YfeWNZqVYsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 9, 2015)

Stunner is 16 now, he's too grown for cartoons.

that first ep was good...I have high hopes for the season.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 14, 2015)

> *Word Is We'll Have The New STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Trailer Next Monday*
> 
> Fans have been eagerly awaiting the next bit of footage from Star Wars: The Force Awakens, and we might just be getting it the the form of a brand new trailer next Monday, October 19. Though not officially announced by Disney/Lucasfilm, ScreenCrush reckon they've confirmed that's when we'll see the trailer, and it'll coincide with ticket pre-sales for the December 18 release.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2015)

Excellent.  Hopefully it will really get my interested in the movie.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 15, 2015)

hmmmmm


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 16, 2015)

Harbour said:


> hmmmmm



That was confirmed a fake.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 18, 2015)

Don't know if anybody's seen these, but: 


*Spoiler*: __ 














> R2-D2 jet: First of 3 ANA 'Star Wars' planes unveiled
> 
> (CNN)These may not be the droids the Stormtroopers are looking for, but for "Star Wars" fans this is definitely the Dreamliner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Oct 18, 2015)

Pretty beautiful poster. One thing confused me is something rounded by the red circle. It doesnt look like the part of Chewbaca, nor the part of Leia's hair. It looks like part of someone else's haircut. Did they randomly hide Luke's head behin the Leia?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 18, 2015)

where does the blade come out of on that saber staff?


also, that's just Leia's hair.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 18, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Pretty beautiful poster. One thing confused me is something rounded by the red circle. It doesnt look like the part of Chewbaca, nor the part of Leia's hair. It looks like part of someone else's haircut. Did they randomly hide Luke's head behin the Leia?



Yeah I was wondering what the fuck that was. And that's a Star Wars poster right there


----------



## Gabe (Oct 18, 2015)

Good poster but where's luke


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2015)

Dat Poster


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 18, 2015)

The superweapon in the background is Luke's final form.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Karasu (Oct 18, 2015)

...it's just her hair.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2015)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.  I just saw Darth Maul!


----------



## Bart (Oct 18, 2015)

My body isn't ready for this trailer tomorrow eeeeek 

Still surprised Ford was billed above Hamill, and even Ridley over Boyega :WOW


----------



## Harbour (Oct 18, 2015)

Here some nightmares for you all


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 18, 2015)

If only... if only


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]k8ueMlJN26M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Oct 18, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Here some nightmares for you all
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




 could be scarier if there were a few ewoks.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 18, 2015)

You guys make me curious if Stunna looks anything like Boyega, lol.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 18, 2015)

yfw Stunner still dons his Princess Leia slave girl outfit for his Star Wars cosplay after all this...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> yfw *Stunner still dons his Princess Leia slave girl outfit* for his Star Wars cosplay after all this...


----------



## Karasu (Oct 18, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> You guys make me curious if Stunna looks anything like Boyega, lol.




I shooped his head over Boyega's desert pic a long time ago when everyone started saying Stunnatrooper. It was in the Rate thread for  about two seconds. 

I'd post it but he'd probably punch me in the throat.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 18, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I shooped his head over Boyega's desert pic a long time ago when everyone started saying Stunnatrooper. It was in the Rate thread for  about two seconds.
> 
> I'd post it but he'd probably punch me in the throat.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 18, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]k8ueMlJN26M[/YOUTUBE]



There's been a few more posted on the same channel. Ranging from 6-16 seconds. I really hope this isn't what they are going to be doing tomorrow though. Just give me one solid trailer.


----------



## Detective (Oct 18, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I shooped his head over Boyega's desert pic a long time ago when everyone started saying Stunnatrooper. It was in the Rate thread for  about two seconds.
> 
> I'd post it but he'd probably punch me in the throat.



He is no longer any threat since he lost his GOAT manly jawline. It collapsed quicker than the US economy during the recession.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

all this shitposting


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> all this shitposting


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh yay... a new teaser and Finn looks confused as fuck.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 19, 2015)

Ladies and gentlements, that the new achievement of "teaser for the trailer" making!
[YOUTUBE]5aPuM6_doq8[/YOUTUBE]


Btw, the Cross-guard Lightsaber(?) on the 0:05 sounds bossy as fuck!

p.s. dont like the sound of the bb8. its pretty annoying.


----------



## Bart (Oct 19, 2015)

IMAX 3D tickets have been booked for the 17th :WOW


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 19, 2015)

The IMAX 3D tickets went hella fast for my local cinema but i did get tickets for the second largest 3D screens my cinema has for Friday Morning. Thursday is fully booked. Took 2 hours of trying before all the 3D IMAX tickets went for the thursday and friday screenings and my booking page kept crashing. Shit was intense haha ...


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2015)

Trying to book tickets at midnight BFI IMAX for star wars. Site is down. May just have to go in person today to book.

Booked a regular (free) cinema ticket for later in the morning though.

Would be easier (and free) to book a midnight ticket at cineworld instead. but that's not IMAX...


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 19, 2015)

I was seeing a lot of people on twitter complaining about not being able to book at BFI too. Lots of people having problems booking. Odeon (who i booked with) were particularly bad. Vue ain't having issues as far as i've heard though.


----------



## Vault (Oct 19, 2015)

Nah man I'm going to Waterloo for this one


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2015)

Did you UK people book BFI IMAX yet?

Did you just book one ticket?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 19, 2015)

Nah, i ended up getting a ticket for a regular 3D screening at Odeon. Its closer to me than the BFI place in my city. 

Also my friends ended up not getting tickets for the same screening in time cuz the site was still crashing for them. They're going a couple days later so i'll make sure to spoil it for them after i see it.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2015)

They actually spent 5 minutes on the national TV news to say that a new trailer will be out tomorrow  And interviewed some random fan that said he was waiting for this movie for 20 years


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2015)

The guy was fat right?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2015)

Actually he was quite normal looking fellow but he had sparks in his eyes each time he said Star Wars


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

The theater is the town I live is not selling early star wars ticket that sucks


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2015)

*#BoycottStarWarsVII: People Boycott The Force Awakens Because It Promotes “White Genocide”
*


Idiots protesting against star wars cos not enough white people.



> #BoycottStarWarsVII If white people aren't wanted in Star Wars, then our money must not be either.





> #BoycottStarWarsVII because it is anti-white propaganda promoting #whitegenocide.





> A friend in LA said #StarWarsVII is basically "Deray in Space".  Jewish activist JJ Abrams is an anti-white nut. #BoycottStarWarsVII





> SJWs complain about White artists "misappropriating" culture created by blacks but then celebrate a non-White Star Wars. #BoycottStarWarsVII





> #BoycottStarWarsVII because white children deserve wholesome movies, not more PC anti-white diversity crap.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

>promotes "white genocide"
>5 out of the 7 humans on the poster are white


----------



## Karasu (Oct 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> He is no longer any threat since he lost his GOAT manly jawline. It collapsed quicker than the US economy during the recession.




 that's messed up hardcore. You want me to post it? Let's check with the Stunnatrooper.




Stunna said:


> all this shitposting




You won't kill me?


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

DO IT BLACK SUN!

FOR GREAT JUSTICE!


----------



## Karasu (Oct 19, 2015)

Man, he will kill me 

I'm going to let him decide. Stunna's a good guy - I don't want to cross him. I want his permission.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

People are whack wonder if they knew that James earl jones voiced earth Vader. To much stupidity. By those tweets.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2015)

I hope it doesnt disappoint


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2015)

giogio


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

that post is p sus


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

Stunna forgetting about all those days we spent shooting J's in Rucker Park, tryin to make the NBA


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2015)

OMG that new Star Wars trailer


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like Chewie is dead in the trailer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> OMG that new Star Wars trailer



yeah just saw it on ESPN

u know I was a hella casual SW fan (moobies only) but god damn

there's something soothingly satisfying about hearing the roar of a passing tie fighter again


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 19, 2015)

Fuck. I don't know what to say


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sGbxmsDFVnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 19, 2015)

Great trailer! 

They teased us again with Finn vs Kylo Ren at the end.


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

It's almost like Sennin of Hardwork doesn't even read the posts before his


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2015)

Last time I got chills during a trailer like this was for the Mad Max Fury Road trailer.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2015)

I got goosebumps when I saw Vaders skull .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2015)

damn, that was a good fucking trailer...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]sGbxmsDFVnE[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing 


Why can't it be December soon?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank god Vader inspired someone.  It is a shame that both of his children turned out to be such failures.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 19, 2015)

>Luke
>a failure

what.png


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2015)

My body is ready

It looks like Finn got Kylo Ren to remove his mask


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2015)

Legend said:


> My body is ready
> 
> It looks like Finn got Kylo Ren to remove his mask



The look on Finn's face when Ren is coming at him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2015)

so glad the Jedi went back to being considered myth by the greater galaxy...

like a subtle ignore of the fact they were cheapened by the prequels.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2015)

John Williams continues to nail it, makes sense this is his Swan Song.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

People are really going to root hard for the sith if the main Jedi is played by a black man.  Disney/Abrams do realize that, don't they?


----------



## Detective (Oct 19, 2015)

We all support Galactic Stunna

Even if he sweats suspiciously around that white chick

The thirst is universally real


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2015)

So ready for this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 19, 2015)

This movie is going to be so awful

Nothing but pandering to nostalgia drone fans of the original trilogy and that sjw tumblrina pandering too.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

That was a good trailer looks like kylo ren will lose his mask vs finn. Looks amazing. Nice see more  chewie and Han.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2015)

I wonder if losing the mask = akatsuki losing their robes


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

Wonder if kylo ren was inspired by Vader because they are related maybe something akin to jacen


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2015)

Kylo is probably NuJacen

Rey is probably NuJaina


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 19, 2015)

1:23-1:24- Knights of Ren

Recognize some of the mask designs from the leaked concept art.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> 1:23-1:24- Knights of Ren
> 
> Recognize some of the mask designs from the leaked concept art.



I saw that too, it was a very quick blink and you miss it shot.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> and you must be one of those fools who actually fell for such an obvious troll.
> 
> Lets get real only OT drones and casuals will see and like this movie.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2015)

Only drones will see it....that's always the reason


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

Char-Sayla story incoming.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> so glad the Jedi went back to being considered myth by the greater galaxy...
> 
> like a subtle ignore of the fact they were cheapened by the prequels.


I'm also glad that they're still going to be considered mythological, but tbf it's not like they weren't before


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> and you must be one of those fools who actually fell for such an obvious troll.
> 
> Lets get real only OT drones and casuals will see and like this movie.



pssh, maybe so but at least the OT >>> PT by a WIDE margin.

originals have a lot of flaws...but they work.

Prequels fall into the "Bad enough to be _just fucking awful_" category.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

dat fear


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm also glad that they're still going to be considered mythological, but tbf it's not like they weren't before



They weren't. They were being used as generals of armies and senator body guards lol


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

Wonder if he had any training with the lightsaber before that fight with ren


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2015)

Will be looking forward for this one though it's going to be a pain in the ass getting good seats during opening week.   Remember having friends doing the camping for tickets and saving places during Phantom Menace and then that run to the races when it came to getting the seats int the theater.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> and you must be one of those fools who actually fell for such an obvious troll.
> 
> Lets get real only OT drones and casuals will see and like this movie.



Nerd hate


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dat fear



K-Ron 'bout to make this cat a cyborg!


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 19, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if he had any training with the lightsaber before that fight with ren



The expression on his face and his body language say no


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

A white character will save him.  Don't worry.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> They weren't. They were being used as generals of armies and senator body guards lol


I meant that there wasn't some OT edit/special edition where they removed lines referring to the Jedi Order as forgotten or ancient after the prequels came out; that aspect of the universe was never altered or challenged, the prequels just made it a harder fact to swallow

the galaxy forgetting the Jedi due to a combination of the Order's mysterious ways during its time and Imperial propaganda is something that I'm willing to suspend my disbelief for


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

No wonder ren looks much bigger the. Finn driver is 6"3 and Finn 5"9


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2015)

The only late night showing I attended for a Star Wars movie was Revenge of the Sith. Yeah, never doing that again. Day time showing for now on.

EDIT: Wait that's not true. I saw the late showings of the other two too


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> The expression on his face and his body language say no



Yeah that make sense


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2015)

I heard rumors they may have a marathon of all 6 movie that leads to 7. With no breaks that be awesome to watch. What is it like 15 hours


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Char-Sayla story incoming.


This is quite possible


Super Mike said:


> They weren't. They were being used as generals of armies and senator body guards lol


Yes this is truer. But they weren't everywhere. Especially in the outer rim. The history of the Jedi's has been scattered. They were thriving, purged, revived and purged again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

I sat outside in the cold for like 6 hours for Phantom Menace.  Still fucking furious about that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I sat outside in the cold for like 6 hours for Phantom Menace.  Still fucking furious about that.



was too confused by watching TPM to remember any anger...

such a bland lukewarm movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2015)

I thought you meant movie wise, not canon Stunna my b


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2015)

He should be scared.  That is his first time handling a lightsaber.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2015)

I definitely am excited for this film, but there are still some elements of it that bother me; where has the First Order been all this time, and how could they be such a huge threat? Where has Kylo Ren been all this time, and, if he is so powerful in the force, why has he been an unknown figure until now? Was he a secret apprentice of Vader? That would make sense, and explain both how he is so powerful and why he has been unknown, until now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I sat outside in the cold for like 6 hours for Phantom Menace.  Still fucking furious about that.



Had friends save spots outside though I had to pay for food and drinks.  Half of them decide to go order large on their items so I ended up getting the raw end of that deal.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 19, 2015)

Just a bit surprised that General Hux didn't make an appearance since he was already revealed. Hell they kept Leia hidden until this trailer. Makes him a bit more intriguing


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2015)

I kinda want Adam Driver to be Nightwing now


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2015)

I was against it before I will admit that


----------



## Karasu (Oct 19, 2015)

Not liking Kylo's voice. No big deal, prolly adjust to it. 
BB8's head looks kinda strange/fake. Again - no big deal. 

Outside of this, and me wanting to rip C3PO's red arm off so I can beat him with it (not that it's in the trailer), things look ok so far. 

Not getting excited  still pensive, apprehensive, whatever. 



Rukia said:


> I sat outside in the cold for like 6 hours for Phantom Menace.  Still fucking furious about that.




Shit you did not  This - this is fucking glorious. 

6 hours and getting hit with Jar jar. Yikes.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2015)

Seems really elegant.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2015)

He probably doesn't even begin training until ep 8.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2015)

lens flares in our star wars




also that wonderful finn's face with that wide range of emotions: confused, panicking, simply sweaty. i wonder if he will be even worse than Hayden in TCW.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 20, 2015)

"The Force. It's calling to you. Just let it in." *On the floor crying like a bitch*


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 20, 2015)

That black guy always look so unintentionally funny.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2015)

For me he looks unintentionally annoying.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]sGbxmsDFVnE[/YOUTUBE]


So nice


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 20, 2015)

Harbour said:


> lens flares in our star wars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'll be worse because....He's actually portraying legit emotions? 

Spoiled by Hayden's shitty acting for so long no one can tell the difference any longer.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 20, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I definitely am excited for this film, but there are still some elements of it that bother me; where has the First Order been all this time, and how could they be such a huge threat? Where has Kylo Ren been all this time, and, if he is so powerful in the force, why has he been an unknown figure until now? Was he a secret apprentice of Vader? That would make sense, and explain both how he is so powerful and why he has been unknown, until now.



The Rebels and the remnants of the Empire signed a ceasefire a few years after Endor (It's mentioned in one of the novels I believe), plenty of time for the First Order to rearm, gather new recruits for another round, plus they've developed another planet-killing super weapon in the interim

As for Kylo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



According to supplementary material, he's a member of a group of Force-users called the Knights of Ren, hence the name. No affiliation to the Sith but he's basically an obsessed fanboy of Vader's who wants to emulate and complete his legacy,

Prevailing theory is he's actually Han and Alecia's son, as well as Rey's brother.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2015)

The only thing I will say is that once again Williams delivers in the clutch.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm so hype for this.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dat fear



Lord commander Snow lives


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

star wars franchise just launched the new trailer watch here: 

[YOUTUBE] xPeke & Soaz: Top 4 at Worlds for 3rd time in 5 seasons. [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Oct 20, 2015)

Good trailer.
Great music.

Apparently goes agains the Disney principle of showing the whole movie in the trailer, i like that.

But why do they keep reusing those shots of him being sweaty and out of breath?


----------



## Bart (Oct 20, 2015)

I have to make sure I don't die between now and December 17th :WOW


----------



## Khyle (Oct 20, 2015)

Dem feels.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 20, 2015)

That was rather meh. Does Disney knows how to make a Star Wars trailer ? Or Am I just asking for too much ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> That black guy always look so unintentionally funny.


I agree, this will be a splendid comedy film


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 20, 2015)

Overall opinion is mixed in all honesty.

Some things I like some things I don't like.

I like Han talking about the Jedi and the Dark Side being real because it showed off his development from where he was the skeptical guy to someone who now fully believes it.

I don't like Kylo's voice or his character as of now. He sounds like every try hard actor playing a villain nowadays and  his character literally basing itself on being a Vader wannabe is dull as fuck because I was hoping for a more original Villain then that.

I like some of the real sets and how the battles are looking along with the scene of Leia and Han cause it's nice to see those two characters together after so long.

I don't like the annoying exaggerated lens flare that Jar Jar Abrams loves to use so fucking much and the X-Wings and Tie Fighters looking no different then they do since ROTJ excluding a different color scheme is disappointing.

I like the John Williams music.

I don't like that it's just a remix of his previous work and not something different from him.

All in all I am still feeling 50/50 about it. Will wait to see it in Dec to see if it changes.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2015)

So the Empire, or whatever's left of it, has actually managed to stop any information about what happened on that Death Star from leaking out? Nobody knows Palpatine was a Sith Lord, that Vader turned away from the Dark Side or that Luke was a Jedi? It even sounds like the Force itself is almost a rumour now, which makes sense if it's been over half a century since the Clone Wars. 

I dig the setting. I guess that means Luke, Leia, Han and Chewie are on their Most Wanted list, forced into hiding so they can't tell the galaxy the truth. Until whatever is happening now, anyway. I wonder if anyone even knows Palpatine is dead.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 20, 2015)

I kinda get the impression that being confused/scared/out of breath is legitimately meant to be part of Finn's character, at least in Episode 7, rather than some unintentional comedy thing that we keep noticing.



Clay said:


> So the Empire, or whatever's left of it, has actually managed to stop any information about what happened on that Death Star from leaking out? Nobody knows Palpatine was a Sith Lord, that Vader turned away from the Dark Side or that Luke was a Jedi? It even sounds like the Force itself is almost a rumour now, which makes sense if it's been over half a century since the Clone Wars.



Looks that way. The Palpy/Vader thing was never super common knowledge. Only a few dozen people at most knew they were Sith, and hardly anyone but Tarkin and Palpatine knew Vader was Anakin Skywalker. 

The First Order should still be pretty strong. What happened to the Empire at Endor seems like a crippling blow and a major win for democracy on the surface, but realistically speaking, the Empire had been around long enough at this point to manage an infrastructure that could handle a smooth transition through this loss. There was probably some internal conflict and some downsizing, but the government clearly survived, and there's no logical reason for it to not have.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 20, 2015)

What i like in this trailer:
-Rey. While we dont know her character yet, all she need now is to not annoy the watchers. And she doesnt. She fits the picture and setting.
-Smal bits of Poe. I still hope they promote him as third protagonist not just for nothing, and he really will get the equal screen time as other two protagonists.
-Some real sets. Burning ruins, explosions in the starship docks.
-The scene with all Knight Rens in the rainy night. Someone said the guy behind them with the staff is Snoke. Maybe he is right.

What i dislike:
-Boyega. First of all, i have nothing against him being black guy. But being black guy doesnt mean that he is also a great actor and we have no rights to criticize him for the acting. I didn't see the movie yet, but i saw three teasers. And everywhere, in each goddamn scene he show the same emotions: he is confused, he is surprised, he is scared. He breaths heavy, his mouth opened up, his eyes roll around. I have a really strong feeling that he will be the weakest link of the movie. I dont want him to be it, but still, his acting with face doesnt impress at least. It annoys actually. And dont need to defend him with "Well, everyone want to kill him, so thats why he is always panicking". Sorry, but its silly argument. Hammil playing a farmer boy have the same reasons to panic, yet he show another range of emotions which make us to sympathize him, not be annoyed.
-Thats just nitpicking but T-Fighters and X-Wings are everywhere. Everywhere. Im already tired of them just watching these teasers/trailer.
-Abrams's visual style. Lens Flare. They really allowed him to use them. The bits in the desert were nice, but some scenes felt pretty much sterile, clean till the effect that makes me feel like that another StarTrek reboot.
-Shot of light of speed tunnel which Falcon used. I want to be clear - i like innovations when they used in the right places. Cross guard on the lightsaber and that tunnel are unnecessary things. We never saw it like this and i really dont like how it looks. I see this in the many other sci-fi tv-series, games and movies.

These two things point to the main problem: all innovations Disney and Abrams make not only dont serve a specific purpose, but also may hurt the movie.
How lens flare makes the visual better? How so sterile visual add the feeling of SW universe? Why do we need to know that the speed of light tunnel looks exactly like that in other generic space movies? 

So yeah, mixed feelings about trailer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

Rey and Ren will be the GOATs


Finn shall be the funny black guy


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2015)

Harbour said:


> What i like in this trailer:
> -Rey. While we dont know her character yet, all she need now is to not annoy the watchers. And she doesnt. She fits the picture and setting.
> -Smal bits of Poe. I still hope they promote him as third protagonist not just for nothing, and he really will get the equal screen time as other two protagonists.
> -Some real sets. Burning ruins, explosions in the starship docks.
> ...


there are actually 1 or 2 quick scenes in the OT of the light speed tunnel...

the cross-guard is unnecessary tho...could have just made it metal.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

i really feel it now.  The prequels were a mistake.  This is what everyone really wanted.  I think Vader was better realized as a shadowy figure.  Lucas should have focused on making sequels in the 90's.  He made a mistake.  And now his legacy is in the toilet.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Vault said:


> Lord commander Snow lives


It does look like Jon Snow.  He dead though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

too soon


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 20, 2015)

Harbour said:


> What i like in this trailer:
> -Rey. While we dont know her character yet, all she need now is to not annoy the watchers. And she doesnt. She fits the picture and setting.
> -Smal bits of Poe. I still hope they promote him as third protagonist not just for nothing, and he really will get the equal screen time as other two protagonists.
> -Some real sets. Burning ruins, explosions in the starship docks.
> ...



Your not the only one. I'm so sick of seeing Finn at this point.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 20, 2015)

I didn't notice Kylo didn't have his mask on in his duel with finn in the trailer.
I was hoping he'd be super scarred up and not just a Vader fanboy


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hopefully the crap garbage theory about Rey being Han's daughter will fucking die for good now.

She's either Luke's daughter or not related to anyone from the OT.


----------



## Akiji (Oct 20, 2015)

y'all haters are assholes, the trailer is awesome and you know it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Hopefully the crap garbage theory about Rey being Han's daughter will fucking die for good now.
> 
> She's either Luke's daughter or not related to anyone from the OT.



Well someone, JJ or whoever, said that the characters with the unknown last names are unknown for a reason. So Rey and Finn have to be related to some of the old characters.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 20, 2015)

The visuals, Han Solo and the Sith are the only thing that has me hype cause the main characters are beyond meh tier.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 20, 2015)

Harbour said:


> First of all, i have nothing against him being black guy.






> But being black guy doesnt mean that he is also a great actor



Have you seen any of the movies he has been in?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 20, 2015)

Trailer looks pretty good, and I'm glad it didn't give away half the movie unlike some awful trailers these days.

I wasn't very excited before about VII but now I'm beginning to hop on the hype wagon.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Overall opinion is mixed in all honesty.
> 
> Some things I like some things I don't like.
> 
> ...


What I don't like (but I'll wait to see the movie) that the X-wings and TIE's have the same design of the original trilogy,I mean 30 years have passed and they fly on 30 years old fighters? in these 30 years weren't there any technical evolution on the vehicles? I would have expected new X-wings and TIE models.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> What I don't like (but I'll wait to see the movie) that the X-wings and TIE's have the same design of the original trilogy,I mean 30 years has passed and they fly on 30 years old fighters? in these 30 years weren't there any technical evolution on the vehicles? I would have expected new X-wings and TIE models.



the technology in the SW universe is stagnant and has remained at roughly the same level for thousands of years. Technology and even entire star systems are lost to time only to be rediscovered centuries later.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 20, 2015)

> Says it doesn't matter Boyega is black

>First thing mentioned, multiple times



In all reality most of the out of breath scenes are based around his traumatizing circumstances surrounding his defection and being deserted  in the hot ass desert called "Jakku" wearing fully body armor or full black.  There's a few shots of Daisy sweaty with her mouth open, though it's not brought up even half as much, wonder why that is?

Some of you have problems with  breathing and sweating in hot or high stressed situations? It's either you want these guys to act or you want them to be perfect cartoon characters who's clothes and wounds magically heal whenever the scene changes. It's not realistic and it goes against the notion that you no longer want wooden acting , when in fact that's what you prefer.

As long as a character looks badass and makes your dick hard, we should care less that effort is being put into these performances? It's a joke.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> the technology in the SW universe is stagnant and has remained at roughly the same level for thousands of years. Technology and even entire star systems are lost to time only to be rediscovered centuries later.


Hmm I see your point but if we take a look at Lucas movies you don't see the same vehicles,you can see how between the prequels and the original saga vehicles have been subjected to a technological advancement.

AT-TE



AT-AT 



ARC-170 Starfighter



X-wing


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 20, 2015)

Ghost said:


> Have you seen any of the movies he has been in?





I'm guessing  he avoids movies with black guys in them. It's kinda sad that you have to convince people that the Star Wars team are not incompetents hiring just any old guy off the streets cuz they're black,  no one says this insulting shit about up and coming white actors AT ALL. No one questions their credentials AT ALL. What's funny is, none of the guys from straight outta compton were established actor's, yet critics universally praise the quality of the acting in the movie. The guy who played Eazy E was a dishwasher.Since when have black people have a reputation for being subpar actors? I get a lot of stereotypes, this one I don't get. Especially now of all times, where black actors are carrying tv shows and movies to record performances, more than any other time. C'mon now.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 20, 2015)

The hate for black actors is real. Ya'll haven't even seen the movie yet and ya'll are bitching about his performance already. I hope Boyega kills in this role so you bitch ass racists have something to be  about.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 20, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> I don't like the annoying exaggerated lens flare that Jar Jar Abrams loves to use so fucking much and the X-Wings and Tie Fighters looking no different then they do since ROTJ excluding a different color scheme is disappointing.



Yeah I'll be honest I'm still worried a ton about the lens flare. Its been mostly muted until this trailer. The clip showing Kylo from behind with that crazy lens flare was a bit off putting. I mean the source of the lens flare seems to be some sort of burning wreckage. How that creates lens flare is anyone's guess, but there it is. And it really ruined what is otherwise a good shot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2015)

ugh, Why am I not surprised that a race topic has been sparked 

Anyway, great trailer, I will definitely throw away any future plans I have to see this opening weekend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

> sweaty with her mouth open


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

everyone will go see it anyway, then we will know if Boyega nailed it or not


----------



## Slice (Oct 20, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> and the X-Wings and Tie Fighters looking no different then they do since ROTJ excluding a different color scheme is disappointing.




Old Xwing: 


Saishin said:


>



New Xwing:




>No different


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2015)

People nitpicking more than CinemaSins


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 20, 2015)

Harbor you like Bleach, can't take anything you say seriously regarding the quality of anything.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

-> Came here to see NFers compliaining about main character being black.

-> Was not disappointed.

-> Inb4 someone calls me a SJW.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

On another news, the trailer was awesome. That villain gave me chills.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 20, 2015)

Knights of Ren look p. slick...

they don't all seem to be force users either. The one next to Kylo has a blaster rifle.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

Kylo Ren will be good, I can feel it through the Force 


and Rey is cute <3


----------



## Saishin (Oct 20, 2015)

Slice said:


> Old Xwing:
> 
> 
> New Xwing:
> ...


YEAH


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2015)

Kylo's gonna kick the bucket.


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2015)

The X-wings are the original Ralph Mcquarrie designs for the OT


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2015)

Good news: I booked a ticket for midnight showing on 16th/17th at BFI IMAX.

Bad news: I had to physically go down there and the only best available seat was a single seat in the corner at the back. So I need to go by myself and even if I go with someone, they will not be sitting with me.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd laugh my ass off if he loses an arm


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2015)

Too early to complain about the use of lens flare just after seeing one in which it seemed it was that and even then it does not come anywhere close to the amounts that have been in Star Trek nor how easy it was to tell them apart. 




I also agree with Rindaman regarding Boyega. Wait till December.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 20, 2015)

I fucking hope they show us a lot of Coruscant.
The best thing to come out of the prequels was that gorgeous Coruscant.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 20, 2015)

Trailer was better than i could have ever hoped. Yo, the Knight of Ren look fucking badass and the leads look promising. So hyped for this cannot wait.

Also y'all complaining about John Boyega's acting experience need to watch Attack the Block and stfu. After the racist ass shit i saw on twitter yesterday i ain't even entertaining your bullshit.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 20, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> I fucking hope they show us a lot of Coruscant.
> The best thing to come out of the prequels was that gorgeous Coruscant.



Doubt there would be much going on on Coruscant to warrant anything taking place there, but I sure would like to see it in future movies.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2015)

Trailer was interesting


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2015)

This is gonna break every record imaginable.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 20, 2015)

That fucking Imax poster is awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

the hype is real, its finally hitting me 


the numbers on the jewtube trailer views/likes alone is insane


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2015)

Managed to got my tickets for the midnight premiere on the 16th of December, almost all the tickets were sold out on Internet, phew.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

shits already sold out ?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 20, 2015)

Was wanting to book tickets for my birthday to see it with my parents but its sold out. Fuck ...


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 20, 2015)

Matta Clatta said:


> I didn't notice Kylo didn't have his mask on in his duel with finn in the trailer.
> I was hoping he'd be super scarred up and not just a Vader fanboy



Why? What's original or interesting about another deformed Star Wars bad guy?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 20, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if he loses an arm



Hopefully he loses his head


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Why? What's original or interesting about another deformed Star Wars bad guy?


Maul and Dooku weren't tho.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 20, 2015)

Man I really need to stay away from youtube comments and other sites people actually think Kylo Ren is Luke


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 20, 2015)

That's idiotic. He's clearly an entirely new character.

My honest prediction is a heel/face turn for him in the vein of Vader, but sooner. Maybe in the second new movie.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 20, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> That's idiotic. He's clearly an entirely new character.
> 
> My honest prediction is a heel/face turn for him in the vein of Vader, but sooner. Maybe in the second new movie.



You aint gotta tell me lol. I mean look at this shit .


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 20, 2015)

> Hopefully he loses his head


I think he's gonna end up as a Jedi though, I really can't see him doing anything else and he kinda has to do something as one of the protagonist doesn't he?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 20, 2015)

>"Legends are true"
>Talking about 30 years ago

fucking kek'd


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 20, 2015)

:letgo 
these new shots....oh my force those shots

the tie fighter falling

the falcon going through hyper space

the storm trooper getting shot by an x wing (seriously these poor souls XD)

the knights of ren

ren in front of that giant fuck off laz0r

han and leia hugging

poe and finn

i can't

AND YET IT DIDN'T REVEAL TOO MUCH


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2015)

It would be dumb for ren to be luke


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 20, 2015)

i miss the arc 170's though. those were so cool in episode III


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2015)

Ren is Jacen


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Darth Plaguies Lives.  You heard it here first.


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2015)

Rey's staff is most likely his


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 20, 2015)

Legend said:


> Ren is Jacen




ren
rey

suspicious


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2015)

Rukia stahp, Plaguies was broken


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2015)

Technically he can be called Anakin's father.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I dont see anything reaching Avatar
> 
> Im not even sure HOW Avatar made 2.7B
> 
> ...


Avatar was released twice and over a period with little competition I think.

Yeah I can't see it reaching Avatar. But it could possibly cross Titanic.

Ep 7 will be released in december, will dominate imax, 3d, and 2d screens for december, january, february, maybe even march. Even into April in some places for sure.

China is the biggest contributor to box office now, so that will bump it up for sure.

FF 7 got $390 million China. Star wars will cross that.

It needs get as close to $700 mill in north american alone. Jurassic World got to $650 mill with one release. Star Wars will cross that.

That is already over $1 billion without even adding UK, Europe, and the rest of the world.

In the UK Harry Potter 8 got to $117 mill. Star Wars could cross that.

That's already getting to $1.2 billion without Europe.

JW got $600 million from the whole world excluding US, UK, and China. Star Wars could get that too.

So now that is like $1.8 billion.

Star wars will get to #3 highest grossing film of all time, no doubt.

JW is still showing around the world in places 6 months after release.

If Star Wars is still showing in April, it may surpass even $1.8.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 20, 2015)

Legend said:


> Ren is Jacen



But nowhere near as pretty


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't stop watching that trailer. I think i've already seen it 5 times.

When the song plays in the second half, it's just... amazing.

Also, am I the only one who thinks Rey is incredibly hot?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

> Also, am I the only one who thinks Rey is incredibly hot?


no, no you're not

when shes all sweaty in that desert  oh my


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2015)

Rumor mill has it Han supposedly dies at the end of Episode VII

Unsubstantiated but thought worth mentioning


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 20, 2015)

Slice said:


> New Xwing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So only difference is it's more skinny.

Wow totally new and original design man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Vault said:


> Rukia stahp, Plaguies was broken


The dark side would only be this powerful if Plagueis were still around.  So why did Plagueis wait so long to return?  Please.  Get outta here with those noob questions.  Everyone knows that Plagueis has been playing the long game.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 20, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks Rey is incredibly hot?


nope Daisy Ridley is beautiful.



Fang said:


> Rumor mill has it Han supposedly dies at the end of Episode VII
> 
> Unsubstantiated but thought worth mentioning



wouldn't surprise me Ford wanted to be killed off in the original trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2015)

I imagine one of the original cast members will die at the end of Episode VII or VIII; Han does seem like the most likely one. I wouldn't be surprised if Luke doesn't survive the trilogy either.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Weiss said:


> no, no you're not
> 
> when shes all sweaty in that desert  oh my



Give it three months and there will be more avatars of her in this forum than of Skye.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I imagine one of the original cast members will die at the end of Episode VII or VIII; Han does seem like the most likely one. I wouldn't be surprised if Luke doesn't survive the trilogy either.



I think it's weird how they are hiding Luke from the trailers and the poster. Something is up with him.

I think the "Luke went to the dark side" theory is too obvious though. It's something else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Give it three months and there will be more avatars of her in this forum than of Skye.


I can live with that 


and IMO yeah Han dies at the end of Force Awakens


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I imagine one of the original cast members will die at the end of Episode VII or VIII; Han does seem like the most likely one. I wouldn't be surprised if Luke doesn't survive the trilogy either.



If they kill Luke they better make him go out like a champ.

At least make the scene inspired by the FOTR movie where Gandalf dies against the Balrog. Because SW is known for taking references from previous movies and using them in a way that pays tribute and acts as it's own thing.


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2015)

Daisy


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Who is Skye?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 20, 2015)

Legend said:


> Daisy



[YOUTUBE]s-jKtKJDLJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Who is Skye?



The chick on Weiss's sign.

And LayZ's avatar.

And probably more.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think it's weird how they are hiding Luke from the trailers and the poster. Something is up with him.


Luke not being on the poster makes sense to me; he was the protagonist of the last trilogy, so they don't want his presence to overshadow the prominence of the new heroes. Also, the movie is about finding him, so they probably didn't want to slap his face on the poster of a movie he isn't going to be in much of.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2015)

I think kylo  will be awesome and the order of ren as well. Would be cool if kylo and try are the solo twins in this new adaptation.

Weren't there rumors that he will only appear very little and that he will have a bigger role in the next one or something. Maybe he does not appear till the end.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Luke not being on the poster makes sense to me; he was the protagonist of the last trilogy, so they don't want his presence to overshadow the prominence of the new heroes. Also, the movie is about finding him, so they probably didn't want to slap his face on the poster of a movie he isn't going to be in much of.



They are already putting freaking Han Solo as a protagonist, that ship sailed long ago.

Also the movie is about finding him? Where can I see that?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They are already putting freaking Han Solo as a protagonist, that ship sailed long ago.


So you're telling me that Han Solo was the main protagonist of the last trilogy?



> Also the movie is about finding him? Where can I see that?


I dunno, google a synopsis or something; pretty sure the movie's about returning Luke his lightsaber or something.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2015)

Luke was the main character of the OT to think otherwise is ludicrous


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The chick on Weiss's sign.
> 
> And LayZ's avatar.
> 
> And probably more.


Doesn't help me.  I have all images turned off.

I guess I could sign out and check as a guest.  But nah, too much trouble.

More importantly.  I'm going to disagree.  There is no reason to believe that Rey will become a popular character.  Star Wars has never treated female characters all that well.  And she was pretty dull in the trailer to tell you the truth.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> So you're telling me that Han Solo was the main protagonist of the last trilogy?



No, but he was one of the most, if not THE most, popular character. He draws attention to himself every time he appears.

So if the people making the poster/trailer were worried about not overshadowing the main characters to the point of wanting to hide Luke completely, they would hide Han Solo too. It doesn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> yadda yadda haven't watched the movie but I think I know the plot



Watch as Rey is the only Jedi among the new characters in ep. 7.

At the very least, they are making her more important than Leia or Padm?.

And I disagree on her being dull.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Doesn't help me.  I have all images turned off.
> 
> I guess I could sign out and check as a guest.  But nah, too much trouble.
> 
> More importantly.  I'm going to disagree.  There is no reason to believe that Rey will become a popular character.  Star Wars has never treated female characters all that well.  And she was pretty dull in the trailer to tell you the truth.


If you thought she was dull what are your thoughts on finn then


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2015)

In that part where Rey is crying the thing seems to be chewie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Could easily be an Ewok.


----------



## Bart (Oct 20, 2015)

Luke's location in _The Force Awakens_ possibly revealed **HUGE SPOILERS**


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's at Tosche Station to pick up some power converters.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmm I guess I had better stay out of the thread before the entire movie gets spoiled.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2015)

Bart said:


> Luke's location in _The Force Awakens_ possibly revealed **HUGE SPOILERS**
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


**


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Darth Plagueis is definitely going to kill Luke at the end of Episode 7.  Of that I am certain.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't preorder my tickets.  I don't know what city I will be living in.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 20, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> If you thought she was dull what are your thoughts on finn then



You and Habour need to go join that #boycotStarWarsVII because "^ (use bro)" movement on twitter.

No reason for so much animosity for a character we've barley heard talk yet.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2015)

The theater in my home town is not selling the movie tickets yet for ST 7 which sucks. Maybe it November they will sell them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2015)

sounds about right


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2015)

If this is true

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds cool lets see if it turns out true


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2015)

I stopped reading after a paragraph or two (I don't care about spoilers, but I also don't care to read an entire synopsis either), but

*Spoiler*: __ 



it seems like everyone is making quite a big deal out of a lightsaber lol


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 21, 2015)

Fang said:


> If this is true
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Those are old rumors posted in this thread a while back. The guy "Uber" is now called Snoke so they are not up to date.

Still a lot in that script seem close to whats going on in the film so I would not expect the film to be any better if it follows it that closely.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I stopped reading after a paragraph or two (I don't care about spoilers, but I also don't care to read an entire synopsis either), but
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



if it ain't broke


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 21, 2015)

Wonder if anyone could spot a little something from the past in this picture. Someone had pointed it out on another website.


----------



## Legend (Oct 21, 2015)

The Mandalorian Symbol


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 21, 2015)

ok now that we've had time to cool off

clice "i wanna get off this planet and into space" taken from luke and lil ani's story. rey better be a skywalker.

still not caring about the cheap chrome stormtrooper thats trying so hard to be the next boba fett.

knights of ren might be a problem to tell apart. please prove me wrong.

i don't care about the x wings, though the tie fighters new color scheme is pretty neat, its weird how the arc 170 feels like an improvement over it, imo of course. hopefully poe's skills will make me like it again.

i dont want there to be ANOTHER death star, never cared about that. the best star wars movie didn't have one.

finn, just feels like a frightened kyle katarn. but for some odd reason, i might love him all the same. we'll see.

i will love rey, that much im sure of. and i will love BB-8

dunno how i'll feel if han dies or luke is just an after credit scene, dont wanna think about it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

Fang said:


> If this is true
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


the last trailer verified a lot of that synopsis.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 21, 2015)

Best part 1:19 the music trailer is so awesome 
and Daisy Ridley is beautiful 

[youtube]dLTdrBcDCHo[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> if it ain't broke


**


----------



## Harbour (Oct 21, 2015)

Just reread Thrawn's Trilogy and Hand of Thrawn. Dem feels. Too bad nothing of that happened in canon.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 21, 2015)

I can't be the only one who wishes that they'd had Struzan do the official poster, can I? The fact that everything on those posters looked like a photorealistic art piece kind of added to the whole genre throwback charm (you could also interpret them as representing the mixing of an old-school fantasy tale with the more modern science fiction setting).

The new poster doesn't look bad, but it just looks rather generic. Yet another bit of Photoshopped images placed into a busy looking collage.

Or maybe I'm just getting old.

As for the trailer, it was all right enough. My expectations are right next to fucking dinosaur bones low, and while Abrams is a poor man's Spielberg, he is at least competent enough to probably produce something better than the prequels, even if it's unlikely to be as memorable as ANH or ESB. Between that and Disney's rush to milk this franchise dry as soon as possible (arguably even more so than Lucas!) with spin-offs and scheduling the films ahead of time while separating them by a gap year (in contrast to how the older films had more room to plan ahead and prepare decent scripts), the new movies will probably be 2.5-3 star (our of 4) quality flicks. Maybe a 3.5 if we're lucky.

But who knows, maybe they'll prove me completely wrong and knock it out of the park.

And so much for keeping things under wraps if those spoilers are anything close to true, JJ.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 21, 2015)

Fang said:


> If this is true
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



looks legit especially after the new trailer we just got. Reys the main character thank god


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

was there any doubt she would be?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> was there any doubt she would be?



There where/ are people who think Finn is.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

Rey has gotten the most prominence in promotional material, but it's also been obvious that the two are deuteragonists.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2015)

This YouTube user managed to make the sound of the trailer's music a bit better to appreciate.

[YOUTUBE]a7wW3pRXOj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 21, 2015)

So, where the Hell is Luke?


----------



## Əyin (Oct 21, 2015)

Aaaand.... this movie already claimed it's first victim even before came out.

Marvel has also announced that 3 untitled films will premiere on May 1, 2020, July 10, 2020, and November 6, 2020.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 21, 2015)

So galactic Stunner isn't a pilot or a force user...wut do?



Əyin said:


> Aaaand.... this movie already claimed it's first victim even before came out.
> 
> Marvel has also announced that 3 untitled films will premiere on May 1, 2020, July 10, 2020, and November 6, 2020.



if only he had waited...or read the synopsis.

 He would have been able to sleep easier knowing there really isn't going to be a black force using masterrace running wild throughout the galaxy threatening our women.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2015)

So what do you guys think of the "leaked" summary?



Əyin said:


> Aaaand.... this movie already claimed it's first victim even before came out.
> 
> Marvel has also announced that 3 untitled films will premiere on May 1, 2020, July 10, 2020, and November 6, 2020.



That has been confirmed for being fake or troll I think.

Never the less, I have made my feelings for this movie pretty clear. But I am just curious about it, I want to see if they really deleted Mara Jade alongside her nephews or if it was just her nephews.
Besides I have never liked JJ A movies, they feel like I am watching someone play a videogame.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 21, 2015)

Dont like the "leaked" summary cause the concept of crazy adventures pushed by the flying space arm with lightsaber lost in Bespin 30+ years ago is madness.
Also, Luke just in the last scene is heresy. I want him to kick Kylo's ass like an old badass mofo and save chick and black guy. Oh, and Chewbacca cause Han has dethflag according to all possible rumors. That would be cool.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

Finn isn't a Force user? What's he doing with a lightsaber then?


----------



## Karasu (Oct 21, 2015)

I find it interesting that people are getting so swept up in this. People I've known for years that basically maintained the overall direction, writing, and acting were terrible/flat. While I'm hopeful, they're like gushing over the trailer.

I guess I'm having difficulty losing sight of the past  Why all this nostalgia over something you previously kicked so damn hard?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2015)

> *BOX OFFICE: STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS May Open To $600 Million Worldwide*
> 
> It's been a big week for Star Wars. When tickets went on sale on Monday night pretty much every website offering them immediately crashed due to the unprecedented level of demand, and The Force Awakens is already breaking box office records by selling eight times as many presale tickets than previous record holder The Hunger Games. The demand for tickets is in fact so high that screenings have sold out and some people are selling them on eBay at prices ranging from $100 to $1500, so if you haven't already got yours, you're f***ed. The movie is also tearing up social media too, with over 1.1. million Star Wars related Tweets sent out in the span of 24 hours between the 19th and 20th of this month. How will all this to translate to box office numbers though?
> 
> Well, analysts believe that Star Wars: The Force Awakens is going to easily sail past the $208.8 million mark with a domestic debut of upwards of $300 million and well over $600 million worldwide (which is also going to top Jurassic World's $524.4 million haul). Those are some incredible numbers, and it's not hard to imagine the movie going even higher than these estimates given the hype which currently surrounds it! Avatar won't hold that record too much longer...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2015)

Im get tingly 


2 billion+/Nr. 2 spot here we come  even more money for Disney 


and if this turns out real good then maybe ep8 can break Avatar record


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2015)

wait does this mean, Disney owned movies will end up making more money in 2015 then Universals current record ?


or is F7 + JW + Minions going to beat Star Wars + AoU ?


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 21, 2015)

The only reason why I didn't want Rey to be the main protag is because I'm 100% sure she's Han and Leia's daughter and I can't stand that fact.
If Kylo is her brother then it will make it even worse.

The whole fucking galaxy is all about Skywalkers yea so cool and interesting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2015)

You don't need analysts telling you that this will make more money than Jurassic World and that it will obliterate many records.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2015)

It's always gonna be about the skywalkwers in some form the spin off are probably the only ones which may not involve them and that's a big may


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Finn isn't a Force user? What's he doing with a lightsaber then?



holding onto it till Rey accepts the force


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2015)

Finn doesnt need Force, hes got street smarts


----------



## teddy (Oct 21, 2015)

How is stunna still unable to think of titles?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

He's _definitely_ about to get curbed fighting Kylo in a duel without the Force. Might as well flail with a stick.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> How is stunna still unable to think of titles?


Para asked me to name the thread and I couldn't think of one


----------



## Legend (Oct 21, 2015)

Han did use a lightsaber in ESB


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

lol to slice open a tauntaun


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 21, 2015)

The movie's name is the the force awakens and you're telling me the 2nd most highlighted protag isn't force sensitive?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

street smart is right

finn is gonna lock blades with kylo and shove, making kylo's shitty laser crossguard stab him in the gut

gg no re

confirmed


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 21, 2015)

I would actually strongly prefer none of the new kids had a blood relation to the original heroes at all. The cool thing about the Force is that it can manifest in anyone. Finn, for instance. What'd be really cool is if the First Order were actually still using clones, and he turned out to be a clone of some Imperial officer who was born Force Sensitive, despite that not being in the template.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol to slice open a tauntaun



Han an expert with the lgihtsaber. He's probably the one who teaches Finn to use it


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> He's _definitely_ about to get curbed fighting Kylo in a duel without the Force. Might as well flail with a stick.



He will, at least losing an arm, but he'll survive ~

No way that encounter would be included at the end of the trailer, only for it to end second later.

Anakin in AOTC and Luke from ESB are the least experienced Force wielders to engage in Lightsaber combat, and even they had training; that does look good for Finn, but it depends how powerful Kylo is :WOW

General Grevious didn't have the Force, yet look what he achieved; but Finn is Force-sensitive ~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2015)

Grievous was also a super cyborg trained by Dooku 


Kylo can just choke Finn


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Grievous was also a super cyborg drained by Dooku
> 
> 
> Kylo can just choke Finn



But he wasn't Force sensitive 

We dont know whether he wants to kill or maim Finn; and the amount of times Vader could of done that to Luke during ESB or ROTJ lol ~


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

again, Grievous was a super cyborg; that's obviously an exception

there's no way a human who isn't Force sensitive is lasting longer than 2.5 seconds against a swordsman who is

if the fight lasts any longer than that, I guarantee it's because Finn is running away


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2015)

Kylo vs Finn will be like Grundy vs Diggle on Arrow


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

> Anakin in AOTC and Luke from ESB are the least experienced Force wielders to engage in Lightsaber combat, and even they had training; that does look good for Finn, but it depends how powerful Kylo is


and lolwut

Anakin in AotC had nearly 10 years of training and Luke had been training for, what, 3 years by ESB

hardly comparable


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

Gabe said:


> It's always gonna be about the skywalkwers in some form the spin off are probably the only ones which may not involve them and that's a big may


Someone was trying to explain to me all of the ways that Finn could be a Skywalker.  I won the argument easily by reminding him that John Boyega was too street to be a Skywalker.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice one haha


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> again, Grievous was a super cyborg; that's obviously an exception
> 
> there's no way a human who isn't Force sensitive is lasting longer than 2.5 seconds against a swordsman who is
> 
> if the fight lasts any longer than that, I guarantee it's because Finn is running away



Which is why Finn is Force-sensitive; the fact of the matter is that the climatic shot of the trailer wouldn't of been included only to find out in December that Finn was running away and is defeated seconds after.

And we don't know how powerful Kylo is, or Finn for that matter; plus we don't know whether or not Stormtroopers were trained to use Lightsabers either ~



Stunna said:


> and lolwut
> 
> Anakin in AotC had nearly 10 years of training and Luke had been training for, what, 3 years by ESB
> 
> hardly comparable



I wasn't comparing them, I was simply stating that both Anakin in AOTC and Luke in ESB were the two least experience force-users to stand toe-to-toe against another force user; the difference was that Dooku was in for the kill, whereas Vader wished to maim Luke.



Rukia said:


> Someone was trying to explain to me all of the ways that Finn could be a Skywalker.  I won the argument easily by reminding him that John Boyega was too street to be a Skywalker.



He's likely to be a Kenobi if anything 

*Source:* Cabochard on stream talking about going to NA


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

> And we don't know how powerful Kylo is, or Finn for that matter; plus we don't know whether or not Stormtroopers were trained to use Lightsabers either ~


We know that Finn is weak as shit because he apparently didn't even know that the Force and Jedi were real before the events of this movie, and Stormtroopers wouldn't be trained to use lightsabers because 1) they're Jedi weapons and 2) they're needlessly dangerous to use if you're not Force sensitive

but yes, I'm hoping that Finn is Force sensitive


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2015)

Finn should be force sensitive it's called the force awaken I would not be surprise if all 3 Rey Finn and poe are all force sensitive


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 21, 2015)

Finn is force sensitive dunno how anyone can argue against that when he has no other specific skills and the name of the movie is the force awakens.
Both Rey and Finn are force sensitive and honestly Poe might be too.

edit : Ninja'd


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> We know that Finn is weak as shit because he apparently didn't even know that the Force and Jedi were real before the events of this movie, and Stormtroopers wouldn't be trained to use lightsabers because 1) they're Jedi weapons and 2) they're needlessly dangerous to use if you're not Force sensitive
> 
> but yes, I'm hoping that Finn is Force sensitive




Nor did Rey and everyone else for that matter, and that's because of the propaganda of the Empire/First Order coupled with the fact it's been almost 50 years since the events of Order 66; and the Jedi were a very small group of individuals in an enormous galaxy; makes sense why they'd be a myth; there were individuals who knew nothing of the Force even when the Jedi were active.

JJ Abrams and and Dave Filoni have taken inspiration from Ralph McQuarrie; and originally they were used by Stormtroopers in the original concept art;

*Stormtrooper with a Lightsaber:*


This is also why many are suspicious that Captain Phasma has a Lightsaber attached to her blaster.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

Bart said:


> Nor did Rey and everyone else for that matter, and that's because of the propaganda of the Empire/First Order coupled with the fact it's been almost 50 years since the events of Order 66; and the Jedi were a very small group of individuals in an enormous galaxy; makes sense why they'd be a myth; there were individuals who knew nothing of the Force even when the Jedi were active.


...

I didn't ask why he didn't know about the Jedi Order ... I just said that he didn't.



> JJ Abrams and and Dave Filoni have taken inspiration from Ralph McQuarrie; and originally they were used by Stormtroopers in the original concept art;
> 
> *Stormtrooper with a Lightsaber:*
> 
> ...


None of that changes how silly it is to have characters who aren't Force-sensitive running around with lightsabers.


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2015)

But Stunna, there was nothing to suggest that he didn't know of the Jedi Order 

It's not silly at all to have non Force-sensitive characters running around with Lightsabers; if it's done properly and it would make sense as to how Finn would even be able to engage with Kylo toe-to-toe within Lightsaber combat and presumably survive long enough ~

He was either trained to use a Lightsaber previously or he's able to adapt there and then against Kylo without any formal training :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

If you don't know that Jedi existed, you don't know that the Order existed -- you know what I meant.

And yes, it is silly. The only reason Jedi and Sith are able to use lightsabers as proficiently as they do is because they integrate the Force into their combat. All of their spinning and flipping and twirling -- the only reason they're able to do that stuff with a laser sword without lobbing off their limbs is because their senses are amplified by allowing the Force to guide their movements.

Some scrub who isn't Force-sensitive can't use a lightsaber the way it's meant to be used.


----------



## Bart (Oct 21, 2015)

I know 

But if Finn has seen Kylo and the Knights of Ken; it's a given he's seen the Force in some aspect ~

Exactly, the Force and Lightsaber combat are one; which is why I brought up Grevious as he still was someone who possessed no force-sensitivity. Yes; as I said earlier, it won't be used to it's full potential, but if there's no Jedi or Sith then proficiently doesn't have to be all there I guess lol ~


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna is bailing on Episode VII already. And he finds the black character to be the most controversial.  Big surprise.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

wat**


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

It sounds like you didn't preorder your tickets.  Giving me nothing but complaints right now.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 21, 2015)

gonna laugh if after the shot of finn and kylo in the trailer the last one will disarm finn immediately with single strike and cut off his hand with the next swing.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like you didn't preorder your tickets.  Giving me nothing but complaints right now.


I gave zero indication that I had or hadn't preordered my tickets lol




but I haven't


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> If you don't know that Jedi existed, you don't know that the Order existed -- you know what I meant.
> 
> And yes, it is silly. The only reason Jedi and Sith are able to use lightsabers as proficiently as they do is because they integrate the Force into their combat. All of their spinning and flipping and twirling -- the only reason they're able to do that stuff with a laser sword without lobbing off their limbs is because their senses are amplified by allowing the Force to guide their movements.
> 
> Some scrub who isn't Force-sensitive can't use a lightsaber the way it's meant to be used.


tfw there was no spinning and flipping and twirling in the original trilogy, just straightforward fencing that a non force user could do


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

yes, but I bet you $5 that the flipping and spinning is one thing that's definitely going to carry over from the prequels

as it should imo


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 21, 2015)

i hope it'll be a compromise

maybe some acrobatics, but not the full-bore stupidity of some of the prequel fights, just moves that would be more useful than pretty, amidst mostly actual swordfighting


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i hope it'll be a compromise
> 
> maybe some acrobatics, but not the full-bore stupidity of some of the prequel fights, just moves that would be more useful than pretty, amidst mostly actual swordfighting



yeah, I'd be cool with that too


----------



## Jagger (Oct 21, 2015)

Legend said:


> Han did use a lightsaber in ESB


To slice open a dying creature.

Splendid example.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Someone was trying to explain to me all of the ways that Finn could be a Skywalker.  I won the argument easily by reminding him that John Boyega was too street to be a Skywalker.



Fin could be a sky walker maybe lando got frisky with Leila.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2015)

No.  Finn is way too dark for that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2015)

My theory on Kylo Ren...He's Jar Jar Binks. 

"weee sha finish whatte ye started Anny! HAHAHAHAHA" *trips*


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Someone was trying to explain to me all of the ways that Finn could be a Skywalker.  I won the argument easily by reminding him that John Boyega was too street to be a Skywalker.



>too "street"

Terrible


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yes, but I bet you $5 that the flipping and spinning is one thing that's definitely going to carry over from the prequels
> 
> as it should imo



No, that was a different style even in the Prequels. Mace Windu for example did not do flips, Dooku did not do too many either as his was based on fencing. I'm sure the flips will stay sadly, it looks flashy and impresses popcorn movie fans.

Hayden Vader did a flip and dismembered himself against Kenobi's saber before being burnt in lava. Maybe Kylo tries to do a flip and accidently dismembers himself mid air, sequel hook will be if he survives. Like Mustafar Hayden Skywalker's moment, only somehow tops it in terrible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yes, but I bet you $5 that the flipping and spinning is one thing that's definitely going to carry over from the prequels
> 
> as it should imo


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2015)

To this date I do not know why that happened or what it was going for.


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw there was no spinning and flipping and twirling in the original trilogy, just straightforward fencing that a non force user could do




The excuse Lucas made were that the Jedi were at their prime during the Prequel Trilogy, and not during the Original Trilogy; so does that mean we'll get the latter of the two due to the fact the Jedi are a Myth?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow shit. Someone did pretty nice job putting all scenes in chronological order:
[YOUTUBE]ouehH5RZCvs[/YOUTUBE]


It looks like that shitty script may become real.


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

That shitty script if its real then


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2015)

is there a tldr of the script ?


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Not that i know of but the synopsis sounds fucking awful. They wont be getting my money  

But really guys where we ever going to get anything as great as the original trilogy  Lets be honest here guys.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2015)

RIP 2 billion  


eh I wont read it then, just go see for myself once when theres tickets available


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2015)

yeah, no, I stand by my post; this gif will never dissuade me



Tranquil Fury said:


> To this date I do not know why that happened or what it was going for.


I do ... but I suppose that's an argument for another time.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2015)

what shitty script?

the plot synopsis that Fang posted?


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

If true then this film will be bunk, idgaf


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2015)

With all the security and secrecy regarding the script; I highly doubt those "leaked synopsis'" are even real; to be perfectly honest :WOW


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2015)

Why? What synopsis is this?

Did Han leave Leia for Luke? Does Finn and Kylo Ren compete in a dance battle on disco night?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2015)

It will just be Abrams questioning everything in the Star Wars universe with more questions .


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Bart said:


> With all the security and secrecy regarding the script; I highly doubt those "leaked synopsis'" are even real; to be perfectly honest :WOW



Bart pls, you have long since lost any and all credibility


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2015)

What reason do we have to believe that the synopsis is real?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2015)

who wins in the Kylo and Finn fight in the synopsis ?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 22, 2015)

yo fuck that synopsis





Stunna said:


> What reason do we have to believe that the synopsis is real?



it sounds exactly like what JarJar Abrams would do?


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Finn aint no Jedi


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2015)

Drake's hotline bling Star Wars vine is the best one I have seen so far.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 22, 2015)

don't make me look for it


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Drake's hotline bling Star Wars vine is the best one I have seen so far.





RAGING BONER said:


> don't make me look for it



Yeah dude, send us the link


----------



## Harbour (Oct 22, 2015)

That synopsis in case someone dont know.

All scenes from the trailers last one including were described there. 

For example the scene that appeared only in the last trailer.


> We then cut to the beginning of a great, climactic space battle above the snowy, forested First Order planet. The Resistance is throwing everything it has at the home base of the enemy. X-wings and TIE fighters face off in space and in the atmosphere of the planet, where the First Order superweapon is located.



God, Sledgehammer and Catapult. Dat story.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2015)

scrolled through the synopsis


  



*Spoiler*: _fookin SPOILER_ 





> Finn confronts Kylo Ren and holds his own in a lightsaber fight; however, over time he is bested by Kylo’s experience with a lightsaber. Finn is on the ground, preparing to die.


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2015)

Vault said:


> Bart pls, you have long since lost any and all credibility





Vault said:


> Finn aint no Jedi


----------



## Harbour (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CsbYx6hevoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2015)

So the synopsis was spot on. Sounds like a rehash of New Hope.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 22, 2015)

Bart said:


> With all the security and secrecy regarding the script; I highly doubt those "leaked synopsis'" are even real; to be perfectly honest :WOW



Bluer Harvest


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So the synopsis was spot on. Sounds like a rehash of New Hope.



Even the costumes and spaceships are the same but more "cool modern sci-fi battle star galactica" kind of shit. And dont forget the lens flares.

Problem here is that these movies where done by people that where pioneers and visionaries. Now it's just being done by neckbeards, hacks and for selling toys.
You see what I am talking about here?

Also when they got rid of Mara Jade, Jaina, Jaicen and Ben... SW was dead to me.  but I am curious too see how this turns out.

Jar Jar Abrahams, you done cucking the two big Sci-fi franches now huh? I think he shouldnt have done the first movie cause that only means the rest of the triology will have "his taste, looks and story"

Kinda sucks doesnt it?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> don't make me look for it




as for the synopsis, I'm not gonna read it; I'll wait for the movie before casting judgment


----------



## Harbour (Oct 22, 2015)

> Also when they got rid of Mara Jade, Jaina, Jaicen and Ben... SW was dead to me. but I am curious too see how this turns out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2015)

Don't know if you guys have seen this yet or not.

[YOUTUBE]sGbxmsDFVnE[/YOUTUBE]

Looks pretty good in my honest opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2015)

nice find, Rukia


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2015)

Tickets went on sale today in the theater in my hometown got mine for the 18th


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2015)

Not sure what this is supposed to mean but no, there is no fucking way I am watching this while Neckbeards infest the theaters.
I will wait and hear from people how this shit turns out to be, before I make up my mind.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yeah, no, I stand by my post; this gif will never dissuade me
> 
> 
> I do ... but I suppose that's an argument for another time.




Tell em - the fight choreography in the PT is far better.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 23, 2015)

The trailers and promotional materials contradict the plot synopsis Fang posted in several places. Essentially it's a fan synopsis based on various rumors that have surfaced going back to the beginning of production on the film.

For that reason it probably isn't that accurate.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Tickets went on sale today in the theater in my hometown got mine for the 18th



How many times did you have to refresh?


----------



## Bart (Oct 23, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Tell em - the fight choreography in the PT is far better.



Makes me wonder if we'll see that style of fighting in The Force Awakens 

I doubt it; solely because Lucas had said the fighting in the PT was rather fast and acrobatic compared to the OT due to the fact the Jedi were at their prime; the Jedi being a myth in TFA kinda answers the question :WOW


----------



## Harbour (Oct 23, 2015)

Kylo uses slow powerfull swings, based on the last trailer. That means, Finn will also use powerfull fixing blocks with own saber to defend himself. The style of fight will be close to usual sword fighting.

Btw, id watch how Rots Obi-Wan would Rekt Kylo in few seconds.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 23, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Tell em - the fight choreography in the PT is far better.





Bart said:


> Makes me wonder if we'll see that style of fighting in The Force Awakens
> 
> I doubt it; solely because Lucas had said the fighting in the PT was rather fast and acrobatic compared to the OT due to the fact the Jedi were at their prime; the Jedi being a myth in TFA kinda answers the question :WOW





Harbour said:


> Kylo uses slow powerfull swings, based on the last trailer. That means, Finn will also use powerfull fixing blocks with own saber to defend himself. The style of fight will be close to usual sword fighting.
> 
> Btw, id watch how Rots Obi-Wan would Rekt Kylo in few seconds.


I'm fine with all this...you tasteless shitters can keep all those worthless flips & twirls to yourselves. 

I'd rather have fights with at least _some_ emotional weight to them as opposed to vapid showfests w/ ballerinas twirling their glowsticks.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2015)

fights with elaborate choreography and emotional weight aren't mutually exclusive


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> fights with elaborate choreography and emotional weight aren't mutually exclusive


"_You underestimate my power._" - Vader says with the uncharacteristic voice of a prepubescent girl before bisecting himself on his teachers laser sword.

by that point i thought the fight would never end and the only emotion I felt was relief at the realization  that it just had.

no tension, no fucks given, no weight whatsoever.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2015)

how does that refute my post


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 23, 2015)

refuting implies we're debating; there's nothing to debate. PT _everything_ makes OT sparkle by comparison.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2015)

your first post implied that it's impossible to have both the elaborate choreography of the prequels and the emotional weight of the originals

my post pointed out how that's not true

you quoted my post, so I assumed you were going to post an agreement or a disagreement, but you posted with something that had _nothing_ to do with what I'd said


----------



## Saishin (Oct 23, 2015)

Who wants one of these? 

[youtube]v35PHc6A8kU[/youtube]


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart said:


> Makes me wonder if we'll see that style of fighting in The Force Awakens
> 
> I doubt it; solely because Lucas had said the fighting in the PT was rather fast and acrobatic compared to the OT due to the fact the Jedi were at their prime; the Jedi being a myth in TFA kinda answers the question :WOW




Sure. And just to be clear, I'm not just speaking to the acrobatics. I'm more speaking to the sword fighting techniques and choreography (which are sometimes mutually exclusive). The fighting style and sequences portrayed in the PT _flow_. Personally I don't mind force assisted moves (the acrobatics) so much. But as you say, much of this came from training when the Jedi were in their prime.  

But there are a couple of different scenarios where it could come into play. We don't know when Luke will make an appearance, or who he may have with him when he does show (he might be training jedi in secret).  Also, IIRC, the guys from the movie The Raid were cast as the Knights of Ren.  Even if they're not force sensitive, these guys may have physical attributes and fighting styles that help them engage those that are (pure speculation of course). So we may see some really good sequences. 



Harbour said:


> Kylo uses slow powerfull swings, based on the last trailer. That means, Finn will also use powerfull fixing blocks with own saber to defend himself. The style of fight will be close to usual sword fighting.
> 
> Btw, id watch how Rots Obi-Wan would Rekt Kylo in few seconds.




I wouldn't even mind this, so long as they're done well. Honestly I think the weapon lends itself to sweeping moves in any event. Finn seems totally raw, I'm not expecting much in the way of technique (though I'm left wondering how much the force will play in his role). But Rey has been rumored to have some skills, and staffs can make for good fight sequences. 




RAGING BONER said:


> I'm fine with all this...you tasteless shitters can keep all those worthless flips & twirls to yourselves.
> 
> I'd rather have fights with at least _some_ emotional weight to them as opposed to vapid showfests w/ ballerinas twirling their glowsticks.




Emotional weight comes from the story, plot, and good acting. And few things are more wretched than an action sequence that lacks tension, good choreography and that's visually boring.  I'll take Qui-Gon's fight and death over Kenobi's any day of the week because it had more of these elements (certainly not all, but that's Star Wars in a nutshell IMO).


----------



## Harbour (Oct 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dCNxZk-OWOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2015)

Mider T said:


> How many times did you have to refresh?



A few only I expected them to sell out but they did not luckily


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 23, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'm fine with all this...you tasteless shitters can keep all those worthless flips & twirls to yourselves.
> 
> I'd rather have fights with at least _some_ emotional weight to them as opposed to vapid showfests w/ ballerinas twirling their glowsticks.



You mean the fight between Obi Wan and Anakin had no emotional weight to it? I'm not the biggest fan of the PT, but there were a few things in it that were good. While the "showmanship" of that fight was over the top at times there was definitely some emotional weight to that fight. Was it well written/executed? Meh, that's more debatable (IMO it wasn't well written/executed), but you could see what Lucas was aiming for at the very least.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2015)

you can tell there was intended to be weight, but it wasn't there because the emotional core of the fight wholly relied on the drama of two brothers being torn apart and fighting to the death ... but the trilogy had failed to develop Anakin and Obi-Wan's relationship to a point where that drama could be conveyed in any meaningful way

we never really saw Anakin and Obi-Wan as friends, or even really got to like them much as characters, so there's no weight when they have to finally clash swords

and that, of course, has nothing to do with the choreography of the actual duel


----------



## Harbour (Oct 23, 2015)

sry people but i felt the emotional weight in that fight. i feel it every time i rewatch that scene.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2015)

well, good for you I suppose


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2015)

You're confusing McGregor carrying all those scenes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 23, 2015)

Well in episode I Anakin barely interacted with Obi.In Episode II we got to see some aspects of their Brotherly relationship but it wasn't enough to sustain the drama of episode 3. So I see where Stunna's coming from.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you can tell there was intended to be weight, but it wasn't there because the emotional core of the fight wholly relied on the drama of two brothers being torn apart and fighting to the death ... but the trilogy had failed to develop Anakin and Obi-Wan's relationship to a point where that drama could be conveyed in any meaningful way
> 
> we never really saw Anakin and Obi-Wan as friends, or even really got to like them much as characters, so there's no weight when they have to finally clash swords
> 
> and that, of course, has nothing to do with the choreography of the actual duel


That's why the series did so much for the prequels. It developed the relationship that should have been developed in the films.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2015)

Gunners said:


> That's why the series did so much for the prequels. It developed the relationship that should have been developed in the films.



Srsly gonnads? the clone wars?

But even then it was too childish and the writting screamed to have been done by neckbeards. Such as the exposition and action with cartooney blocky looking characters. It was too silly.

I do kinda get why people suck clone wars 3d dick so much tought.

It is also funny how people try to mega crack something of a badly written storie as if they where real charas.
Sometimes you just have to take it for what it is, I guess.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 23, 2015)

The prequels could have been far better movies than the ones from the OT if only the acting and dialogue weren't so fucking terrible.
Obviously there's annoying stuff like Jar Jar, the Padme/Anakin romance being pretty shit, but overall you'd be fucking crazy to say that the Prequels didn't have way better character, a more interesting conflict and quite obviously far better visual effects (especially Coruscant).

I gave no fuck about the shity rebels from the OT, I hate Leia more than any other character and Han is good but most of his scenes had Leia in it so there's a good reason to hate those.
You can't compare that shit of a cast with the freaking Jedi council and siths like Maul and Dooku.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 23, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> The prequels could have been far better movies than the ones from the OT if only the acting and dialogue weren't so fucking terrible.
> Obviously there's annoying stuff like Jar Jar, the Padme/Anakin romance being pretty shit, but overall you'd be fucking crazy to say that the Prequels didn't have way better character, a more interesting conflict and quite obviously far better visual effects (especially Coruscant).
> 
> I gave no fuck about the shity rebels from the OT, I hate Leia more than any other character and Han is good but most of his scenes had Leia in it so there's a good reason to hate those.
> You can't compare that shit of a cast with the freaking Jedi council and siths like Maul and Dooku.



Interesting conflicts? All the senate shit was garbage in the prequels, couldn't invest myself in being interested in the trade federation, pod racing etc because it was dull as fuck. Then there's the characters, I bet no one gave a shit when Qui Gon Jinn died because no one was emotionally invested in the hero.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 23, 2015)

> Interesting conflicts?


The clone wars, the battle of geonosis, the rescue of Palpatine, Qui Gonn and Obi Wan vs Maul.
That's far more interesting than the shitty rebels.
OT is Luke Vader Palpatine and everyone else watching from the side, cause they were all so fucking irrelevant it's not even funny.



> pod racing


It was better than the Speeder Bike Chase from ROTJ


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2015)

the prequels had some great ideas/concepts, but that doesn't mean much when the final product sucks

plebs pls go


----------



## Akiji (Oct 24, 2015)

Obi Wan & Qui Gon Ginn Vs Darth Maul was absolutely GOAT 
Pod racing was good too.




Stunna said:


> the prequels had some great ideas/concepts, but that doesn't mean much when the final product sucks
> 
> plebs pls go






>"everything sucks  because preeckwells"


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 24, 2015)

> the prequels had some great ideas/concepts, but that doesn't mean much when the final product sucks


Well yea that's exactly what I said, the prequels could easily have been much better movies than the OT if only the acting,dialogue and storytelling weren't terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2015)

Akiji said:


> >"everything sucks  because preeckwells"


>sub-tier reading comprehension
>accusing me of being a neckbeard for disliking the prequels

dumbass alert; I'll be sure to try and avoid you from now on



Extravlad said:


> Well yea that's exactly what I said, the prequels could easily have been much better movies than the OT if only the acting,dialogue and storytelling weren't terrible.


I mean, those weren't all of the prequels's problems, but 'aight


----------



## Jagger (Oct 24, 2015)

Akiji said:


> Obi Wan & Qui Gon Ginn Vs Darth Maul was absolutely GOAT


No, it wasn't.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2015)

dat "duel of fates"


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2015)

Akiji said:


> Obi Wan & Qui Gon Ginn Vs Darth Maul was absolutely GOAT
> Pod racing was good too.
> 
> 
> ...



No it wasn't. 

The duel of the fates music was though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah Duel of Fates is up there with Imperial March as GOAT Starwars OST.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ZY8Fz9GGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Oct 24, 2015)

WOOHOOOO


----------



## Bart (Oct 24, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2015)

apparently not, cause I posted a couple times over the past couple pages defending certain things in the prequels -- namely the action choreo


----------



## Karasu (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm copying dat neckbeard pic doe


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 25, 2015)

The prequels had some nice design aesthetics in several points. The Naboo stuff was interesting, as were the podracers, and the starships for both the Confederacy and Republic. Biggest problems the prequels had visually was that the CGI was way overdone. It was literally in every single shot. Everything just looked fake and weightless.


----------



## Bart (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm now under the impression that Finn battles with Kylo last; after Rey is defeated somewhat


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 25, 2015)

The trailer theme in the best possible quality.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooncd-c519A&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

John Williams is a god.



Also,sweet Jesus,please don't let this movie suck.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 25, 2015)

John Williams didn't do the trailer music.

But it's based on his original theme, I guess.







> However, we do know some of the people involved: Frederick Lloyd says he has contributed music to the latter half of the trailer, namely the “Force Theme,” while John Samuel Hanson of Confidential Music worked on the first half of the trailer music. Trailer editors Josh Dunn and Brent Rockswold helped complete the edit of the trailer you see before you. But we’ve heard there are others involved with both the edit and the music.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2015)

Of course it was good, TPM is the best Star Wars movie to date.  Strong opening to the series.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 26, 2015)

The Gungans are the least of TPM's problems. It boils down to pacing and poor characterization. Star Wars: A New Hope got both of those things very, very right, as did Empire Strikes Back, although it's a very different film. The other four films released so far fall short of this standard.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Of course it was good, TPM is the best Star Wars movie to date.  Strong opening to the series.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KseqzmcqQBQ[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]xxf1c3fzDOU[/youtube]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 26, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> [youtube]xxf1c3fzDOU[/youtube]



i have an indentation on my forehead now that serves as a hand rest.


_"Jar Jar is the key to all this."_

I couldn't make it past the part about the rhyming poetry...


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> The Gungans are the least of TPM's problems. It boils down to pacing and poor characterization. Star Wars: A New Hope got both of those things very, very right, as did Empire Strikes Back, although it's a very different film. The other four films released so far fall short of this standard.



>other four films released so far fall short of this standard
>four
>RoTJ
>implying


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 26, 2015)

TPM was closer to the space adventure feel of the original trilogy. It gets too much hate, it had issues but the least of any Prequel movie. Qui Gon was not a bad addition to the mythos. The midichlorians nonsense, Jar Jar(the fact he kept appearing in later movies makes this worse) and such were problems.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2015)

nothing wrong with midi-chlorians


----------



## Atlas (Oct 26, 2015)

Midi-what? Never heard of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2015)

TMP suffers because of poor writing. Visually it's actually very nice but the character arcs are all lacking and the pacing is all over the place. The prequels all lack focus.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 26, 2015)

Fang said:


> >other four films released so far fall short of this standard
> >four
> >RoTJ
> >implying



Return of the Jedi is an inferior film, mechanically, compared to the first two. This is not a fringe opinion. I enjoyed it better than any of the prequels, but it wasn't up to the highest standards for the franchise.



Tranquil Fury said:


> TPM was closer to the space adventure feel of the original trilogy.



Half the movie was damned senate scenes that would go right over its intended audience's heads.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Return of the Jedi is an inferior film, mechanically, compared to the first two. This is not a fringe opinion. I enjoyed it better than any of the prequels, but it wasn't up to the highest standards for the franchise.



What the hell does "mechanically" even mean in any sort of context here? TESB = RoTJ > ANH > PT.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 26, 2015)

mechanically?

what up ddj


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2015)

RotJ = ESB?

Nah, homie.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah homie

Entire story sequence on Tatooine with Jabba the Hutt and the final confrontation on the Death Star are GOAT


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2015)

well, I'm not gonna say I'm not also very fond of those scenes


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> well, I'm not gonna say I'm not also very fond of those scenes


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 26, 2015)

Fang said:


> Yeah homie
> 
> Entire story sequence on Tatooine with Jabba the Hutt and the final confrontation on the Death Star are GOAT



Well it also gave us Ewoks using stone or primitive weapons to hurt Stormtrooper armor and Vader's armor being burnt in funeral pyre.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2015)

of all the RotJ criticisms you could have ... burning Anakin in his armor in a pyre is one of them?


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Well it also gave us Ewoks using stone or primitive weapons to hurt Stormtrooper armor and Vader's armor being burnt in funeral pyre.



I don't get the last one

Even the ewoks were getting wrecked by the Imperials at the end of the movie until Chewie and Han hijacked an AT-ST and captured the reinforcement at the bunker


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 26, 2015)

Fang said:


> Yeah homie
> 
> Entire story sequence on Tatooine with Jabba the Hutt and the final confrontation on the Death Star are GOAT



Gotta agree with Fang on this one

Luke practically soloing the crew members on Jabba's ship. 

Luke going apeshit on Vader's ass after getting pissed off enough 

The Emperor meanwhile snickering and laughing his ass off in the background


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2015)

I mean, no one's saying that RotJ didn't have some great moments.

It just wasn't as consistently good as TESB was.


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the high points of RoTJ match the high points of TESB and in many ways surpass them, or at least overall it should be above ANH; emotional finale with the final duel, the full circle coming around between Luke and Vader, the Emperor's machinations and plotting coming undone in the most unexpected way, etc...


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 26, 2015)

RotJ is a strange case in that when it works, it really succeeds as a worthy, if not borderline superior successor to the previous films. When it doesn't however, you can see signs of Lucas' issues when making the later trilogy. Overall, it comes off as a very uneven film, with genuinely great moments mixed in with awkward bouts of mediocrity, resulting in a film that I'd call good, but not quite great. ANH is a good film that goes on great when you consider its legacy, but upon rewatching it, it's actually pretty clunky in various ways that don't quite damage the film too badly (thank the editing, musical score, and Harrison Ford for that). 

For me, it's: ESB>ANH>ROTJ>ROTS>TPM>AOTC


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2015)

The whole ordeal between Luke, Vader and the Emperor on the Death Star is my favorite moment(s) in the trilogy, yeah.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2015)

ESB is da besto


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 27, 2015)

le crowning moments of awesome 


tesb is a much better movie overall than rotj


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2015)

>le

Still say RoTJ is better comparatively because high points just stand out more overall in my eyes


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2015)

Apparently there's some Snoke concept art that'll be revealed soon ~

And that Indie Revolver have it 



P.S. Finn Kenobi for the win :WOW


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 27, 2015)

Why tease concept art if it might not be a final design?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 27, 2015)

Bart said:


> P.S. Finn Kenobi for the win :WOW



You actually think Finn is a Kenobi


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Why tease concept art if it might not be a final design?



Not sure why 



Minato Namikaze. said:


> You actually think Finn is a Kenobi



I do believe he's a Kenobi 

Take a look at this link:

*'Star Wars: Episode VII' Speculation Centers on Unknown Oxford Actress*
Cabochard on stream talking about going to NA


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2015)

There's one thing from the trailer that I don't understand, why does Kylo say he will finish what Vader began... What did Vader start aside from killing almost every jedi


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 27, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> There's one thing from the trailer that I don't understand, why does Kylo say he will finish what Vader began... What did Vader start aside from killing almost every jedi



You answered your own question


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2015)

Instilling fear into the heart of everyone in the galaxy


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2015)

But this wasn't HIS mission it was the Emperor's  Also Vader turned good, does Kylo know that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't think Kylo knew of Palpatine, for all he know this was all Vader's plan.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2015)

So far nothing suggests Kylo knows or has the knowledge that Vader turned away from the dark side as Anakin, Vader's involvement with the Emperor's death, or Vader's relationship with Luke.

We'll see later on though.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2015)

And he calls himself a fanboy


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> There's one thing from the trailer that I don't understand, why does Kylo say he will finish what Vader began... What did Vader start aside from killing almost every jedi



Immortality, though that was in part's Anakin's wish ~

Vader's was to rule the Universe ~



Swarmy said:


> But this wasn't HIS mission it was the Emperor's  Also Vader turned good, does Kylo know that?





~Gesy~ said:


> I don't think Kylo knew of Palpatine, for all he know this was all Vader's plan.





Fang said:


> So far nothing suggests Kylo knows or has the knowledge that Vader turned away from the dark side as Anakin, Vader's involvement with the Emperor's death, or Vader's relationship with Luke.
> 
> We'll see later on though.



If Kylo turns out to be a relation of Luke/Leia then I'm sure he would have at least known; as naturally Luke would of spoken to Leia of that little fact of his father's redemption. But Vader and Anakin are too different people; it all comes down to perspective.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2015)

Bart said:


> Immortality, though that was in part's Anakin's wish ~
> 
> Vader's was to rule the Universe ~



That was because of the Emperor, it wasn't really Vader's initial intentions


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2015)

correct me if I'm wrong, but Anakin's wish wasn't for immortality so much as it was to be able to stop death


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2015)

It's also possible Vader was cooking up plans to overthrow the Emperor and manipulated Kylo to fit his needs.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 27, 2015)

you nerds are thinking too much.

he wants to bring order to the galaxy.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> you nerds are thinking too much.
> 
> he wants to bring order to the galaxy.



Sith chuuni tier autism to the galaxy more like it


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> That was because of the Emperor, it wasn't really Vader's initial intentions



He suggested it; Anakin ran with it ~

He wished to save Padme and wanted to find a way ~


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2015)

Episode VI is entitled _Return of the Jedi,_ so why do they not appear to have returned in episode VII? Does the fact that they are still extinct not contradict that title?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 27, 2015)

something went wrong DDJ.

Luke trained some younglings who said "fuck this shit!", tables were flipped, sides were darkened and Kylo's got Renned.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Episode VI is entitled _Return of the Jedi,_ so why do they not appear to have returned in episode VII? Does the fact that they are still extinct not contradict that title?



Why is your username DemonDragonJ? Are you a demon dragon that is the shape of the letter J?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Episode VI is entitled _Return of the Jedi,_ so why do they not appear to have returned in episode VII? Does the fact that they are still extinct not contradict that title?


Okay, I'll bite.

Episode VI's title referred to Luke resisting the Dark Side and triumphing over the Emperor by both sticking to his convictions as the last surviving Jedi and by redeeming his father, returning him to the light.

Seeing as how Episode VII's title is "The Force Awakens", I'm assuming that, for whatever reason, Luke's efforts to rebuild the Jedi Order have been stifled by the Force not being present in people like it used to be. And now its reawakening in a new generation.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Episode VI is entitled _Return of the Jedi,_ so why do they not appear to have returned in episode VII? Does the fact that they are still extinct not contradict that title?



Luke is the prodigal Jedi Knight.

He returns as one at the end of Return of the Jedi. Years later, he trains Kylo or some other person and by the end of the timeskip between Episode VI and Episode VII, they turned to the dark side and the Sith ways. Luke goes into hiding and since it has been 35 years since Episode VI 58-60 years between Episode III's Jedi Purge and Episode VII's disappearance of Luke, most people would assume the Jedi are wiped out.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 27, 2015)

There was a fan theory I ran across the other day about Kylo Ren I thought I'd share, it goes into trying to decode the meaning of his name. If you check the date on the video, it was posted to  Youtube around the 1st of October, so weeks in advance of the second trailer coming out.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5xzDKpwWVo[/youtube]

1. So essentially starting with the name Ren: Ren is the Japanese word for "Lotus". There is one other Star Wars character whose name also translates into Lotus, and that is is Padme, which is Sanscrit for Lotus.

Since the name Ren comes from the organization he belongs to, as a member of the "Knights of Ren". The Knights of Ren have a fanatical devotion to Darth Vader, so it is probable that Darth Vader created the Knights of Ren himself sometime before his death. The theory is further substantiated by the Darth Vader comic book series.

We know from the new Darth Vader comic book series, that Darth Vader learned Luke's identity mere months after A New Hope, and proceeded to go on a clandestine series of actions against the Empire, possibly gathering resources to do something like begin the Knights of Ren. By the time Luke and Vader duel on Cloud City, Vader's plans to take down the Emperor were likely already well underway.

Knights of the Lotus does not exactly strike fear into the hearts of men, but the name makes sense in context who created the order, and when he likely created the to do, which is avenge Padme.

2. The second part of the name theory, looking at Kylo is interesting, because if you use the name Skywalker as the Keyword for the cypher that output you get is the word "sons". The fact that you get anything out at all is pretty cool. It also jells with a lot of theories that Kylo Ren and Ray are both descended from either Luke or Leia, but there is a 3rd possibility that Kylo Ren could also be directly descended from Darth Vader himself.

Instead of being Luke or Leia's son, Kylo Ren could be their brother, possibly through a some means of cloning and combining Darth Vader's DNA with other people. Maybe a sample from Padme? Maybe Aphra, who has been Vader's accomplice so far in the Darth Vader comic?

So is only Kylo Ren a direct descendant of Darth Vader, or could all of the Knights of Ren be a descendant of Darth Vader? Maybe Ray is too?

I don't know, sounds cool. We can't possibly know until the movie gets here, but the possibilities might not be so black and white.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2015)

Wonder if we will get many Knights of ren with light sabers attacking the resistance. Not just kylo we see him with some soilders who may be the Knights in the trailer but they have blasters.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 27, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> snip



Oh no, please don't be true.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 27, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh no, please don't be true.



Which part?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2015)

This is what we know so far about the Galaxy after Return of the Jedi. 100% confirmed.

When the Emperor died the fighting did not immediately stop. 

The Emperor had set up contingency orders that fired off in the event of his head. Part of this plan involved covering up knowledge that he was ever a Sith, and to that end, planets across the Outer Rim were devastated by the Imperial Fleet, including an attack on Naboo.

By the time the Empire fell a year later, the Galaxy was in tatters. 

We also know that while a New Republic did form, it did not last because Leia, who became the leader of the of the Republic Army, is still leading that Army 30 years later, but they aren't called Republic, they're called "the Resistance".

The Jedi didn't rise to prominence after the Empire fell, the faded into myth and legend.

Now moving back into conjecture, if the Knights of Ren are controlling the First Order. The leader of the Knights of Ren is supreme commander Snoke, who is also the head of the Knights of Ren. (Kylo Ren is 2nd in command to Snoke within the Knights of Ren).  Then it seems likely that the First Order is either one of the emperor's contingency plans for the event of his Death, or it could be part of Vader's plan to overthrow the Emperor and take over the Galaxy coming to fruition decades later, or some combination of the two.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2015)

How would Jedi fall into myth and legend after such a short amount of time?  Especially since the New Republic is a damn shout out to the old one which were protected by Jedi Knights.   It's not illegal to talk about the days before the Empire anymore so what gives?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2015)

Mider T said:


> How would Jedi fall into myth and legend after such a short amount of time?  Especially since the New Republic is a damn shout out to the old one which were protected by Jedi Knights.   It's not illegal to talk about the days before the Empire anymore so what gives?



The Emperor's contingency plans that happened after his death devastated thousands of worlds across the Outer Rim before the fledgling New Republic could stop them. Its likely that much of Galaxy knowledge and infrastructure was completely destroyed in this process. Furthermore Imperial Propaganda was telling people that the Emperor was still alive and well, and leading the Empire, until the Battle of Jakku.

It's possible that much of the Galaxy backslide in terms of technology after the Empire fell, and most people would no longer possess the records needed to verify the stories about the Jedi. Besides that, the first thing the Emperor did after coming to power was spread lies and misinformation about the Jedi after Mace Windu's attempted Coup, and they might lack the ability to verify how much is true and how much is false.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2015)

That's why you get people like Ahsoka Tano to step forward when the dust settles.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 28, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Which part?



The part about Vader's clones and sons and other similar sorts of garbage,


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not entirely convinced by that part of the theory myself, but if your going down the rabbit hole of speculation you might as well go all in. The process he used to run the name Kylo through the cipher is repeatable, and not very difficult to do. _It could be a false positive_, although the odds of that being the case are 1 in thousands. It could also be a misinterpretation of the clue. Kylo Ren is likely to be a descendant of either Leia or Luke either way. To be a son of Skywalker, if you have to be Anakin Skywlaker somehow, either directly from him, or one of his two kids. There is almost certainly going to be some kind of link there, and that's what people have been speculating for the past year or so anyway.

I think the guy who made the video is probably right about the Knights of Ren. The Lotus/Padme link would suggest that Vader is responsible for creating this group. While Ren means Lotus in Japanese, it also means Task, and is also used to describe ritualistic cleansing. It also means Ruler in Welsh, and Raven in English.

We know that there was a fanatical group that rose up after the Empire fell that worshiped Darth Vader, and it is entirely possible that Vader started that group himself.


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2015)

The age of Jedi Knights was about 50 years prior. There were only a few thousand or so at most.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2015)

WOG says there were 10,000 Jedi Knights before the Clone Wars. In a Galaxy full of people, that is less than 1 per planet. The overwhelming majority of the Galaxy never met a Jedi.


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> WOG says there were 10,000 Jedi Knights before the Clone Wars. In a Galaxy full of people, that is less than 1 per planet. The overwhelming majority of the Galaxy never met a Jedi.


Especially in the outer rim


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> But this wasn't HIS mission it was the Emperor's  Also Vader turned good, does Kylo know that?



Fucking nobody knows that. Nobody who grew up in the First Order, at any rate. The whole deal there is that knowledge of the events surrounding the Battle of Endor are hush-hush, and any little nugget of truth you DO hear is all "rebel lies".


----------



## Bart (Oct 28, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if we will get many Knights of ren with light sabers attacking the resistance. Not just kylo we see him with some soilders who may be the Knights in the trailer but they have blasters.



The official concept art suggests the Knights of Ren use Lightsabers; at least three of them ~



Swarmy said:


> But this wasn't HIS mission it was the Emperor's  Also Vader turned good, does Kylo know that?





Pilaf said:


> Fucking nobody knows that. Nobody who grew up in the First Order, at any rate. The whole deal there is that knowledge of the events surrounding the Battle of Endor are hush-hush, and any little nugget of truth you DO hear is all "rebel lies".



Vader and Anakin are too different people; but that all depends on whether Kylo is a relation of the Skywalker/Solo's; as surely Luke told Leia of their fathers redemption, did he not?

It also suggests that Luke clearly didn't learn from the mistakes of the past ~


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> The part about Vader's clones and sons and other similar sorts of garbage,



Yeah this, prequels did enough damage, no need to make more movies to damage him. Let Kylo be a Skywalker/Solo or someone not related but obsessed with Vader/Sith but not a clone or secret son.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2015)

I can see why you would be apprehensive, but what matters is whether or not they can tell a good story.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 28, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> I can see why you would be apprehensive, but what matters is whether or not they can tell a good story.



Having Kylo be a clone or son of Vader is enough to call it a bad story. No way in hell can you tell that revelation without it being retarded on screen.

Hope to god nothing like that happens.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2015)

yeah, i think he's just Han and Leia's kid gone bad...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2015)

I bought my ticket even though I am not sure I am going to be in this city.  The excitement is real!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2015)

Why does the main character looks so clueless all the time in the trailers??


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 29, 2015)

Honestly, I'd much prefer the new force-sensitive characters to be aberrations who just happened to be born with Force-sensitivity because, well, they're chosen/special and because the Force has a will of its own, and not some bullshit genetic thing.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2015)

Midichlorians be like "multiply!!"


----------



## Bart (Oct 29, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Honestly, I'd much prefer the new force-sensitive characters to be aberrations who just happened to be born with Force-sensitivity because, well, they're chosen/special and because the Force has a will of its own, and not some bullshit genetic thing.





Mider T said:


> Midichlorians be like "multiply!!"



*Maz Kanata:* _"The Force ... it?s calling to you ... Just let it in." _

*Qui-Gon Jinn:* _"They continually speak to us, telling us the will of the Force. When you learn to quiet your mind, you'll hear them speaking to you." _


----------



## Vault (Oct 29, 2015)

Bart you even made a dupe to drive your Finn kenobi fanfic


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why does the main character looks so clueless all the time in the trailers??


Hopefully Rey only has like 5 minutes of screen time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Rey only has like 5 minutes of screen time.



come on man she's cute as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2015)

Natalie Portman was cute as hell in three movies and I bet you wish there had been less of her.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Natalie Portman was cute as hell in three movies and I bet you wish there had been less of her.



SHE HAS PLAGEUISES'S' SABER STAFF!


i worry more that she'll just be generic action girl


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh shit.  Plagueis!


----------



## Vault (Oct 29, 2015)

Rukia stop


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 29, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why is your username DemonDragonJ? Are you a demon dragon that is the shape of the letter J?



I have explained the origin of my user name, before, so, if you wish to know the reason, you can look on my blog page on this forum.



Stunna said:


> Seeing as how Episode VII's title is "The Force Awakens", I'm assuming that, for whatever reason, Luke's efforts to rebuild the Jedi Order have been stifled by the Force not being present in people like it used to be. And now its reawakening in a new generation.



That makes sense, but why would there be fewer force-sensitive individuals than before? With the fall of the empire, there would no longer be people actively exterminating them, so they would eventually return.



Pilaf said:


> Honestly, I'd much prefer the new force-sensitive characters to be aberrations who just happened to be born with Force-sensitivity because, well, they're chosen/special and because the Force has a will of its own, and not some bullshit genetic thing.



I agree with you in hoping that midi-chlorians are never mentioned, again, but I disagree that every force-sensitive person should be "special" or "chosen." There was nothing in the original trilogy that mentioned a chosen one or force-sensitive people being special, so I hope that this film returns to that status.


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2015)

so much salt


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Natalie Portman was cute as hell in three movies* and I bet you wish there had been less of her.



If you don't have decent standards for women I guess

She's average tier


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2015)

Vault said:


> Rukia stop


The truth is that Vader and Kylo are pussies compared to Plagueis.


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit.  Plagueis!





Vault said:


> Rukia stop


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 30, 2015)

He probably isn't the only cast member getting that treatment from family


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2015)

Thats why he's sweating he knows dad has the belt


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I agree with you in hoping that midi-chlorians are never mentioned, again, but I disagree that every force-sensitive person should be "special" or "chosen." There was nothing in the original trilogy that mentioned a chosen one or force-sensitive people being special, so I hope that this film returns to that status.



Of course force-sensitive people are special. They're rare. They're one in a million, at the most. The entire mythos of Star Wars follows the "diamond in the rough" variation of the Hero's Journey. Unlikely people become heroes and save the galaxy. If it's just some genetic thing that runs in the family, that's the violation of the mythos, not my preference, which suits it pretty well.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is what I would like to see happen:


Han & Leia are Rey & Kylo's parents.
Rey is Kylo's younger sister.
Poe & Kylo used to be comrade pilots.
Kylo went to the dark side.
Han & Leia separated.
Han & Leia kept Rey uninformed about The Force.
Rey finds out a little about the force and searches for force relics.
Film begins.
Rey finds R2-D2.
R2 has a message for Leia, as well as his lighsaber.
Rey delivers R2 to Leia, along with Luke’s lightsaber.
Luke’s message alludes to them finding force sensitive people.
Leia arranges for Rey to go on the journey with Han.
Rey & Han seek out Poe.
The Force randomly awakens in Finn.
Rey & Han stumble upon Finn.
Han takes Rey & Finn & Poe to a Jedi Temple.
Snoke sends the Knights of Ren after force sensitive people.
The Knights of Ren are also force sensitive.
Kylo is the only lightsaber wielding Knight of Ren.
Kylo goes after Poe.
Kylo messes with Poe’s mind to turn him to the dark side.
Poe is turned to the dark side.
Meanwhile The First Order launch some sort of attack against the resistance.
Snoke aims to destroy the resistance and find Luke.
Kylo eventually encounters Rey & Finn & Han again.
Kylo kills Han?
Luke appears in order to fight Kylo.
Kylo & Poe retreat with The First Order.
Luke informs everyone about what he’s been doing for 30 years.
Snoke & The First Order prepare for all out war now that Luke has resurfaced.
Film ends.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 30, 2015)

> *TFA's Gwendoline Christie Is "Very Proud" To Be First Female STAR WARS Villain*
> 
> Nobody involved with JJ Abrams' massively anticipated Star Wars: The Force Awakens is ever able to go into much detail about their role, but EW's chat with Gwendoline Christie has shone a little more light on her role. Within the film, Captain Phasma's gender is _"matter-of-fact"_, which Christie notes, is exactly why she's important. _"We know very little about her at this stage, but what I think people are drawn to is that this is a very progressive female character,"_ she explains. _"We see Captain Phasma, and we see the costume from head to toe, and we know that it is a woman. But we are used to, in our media, connecting to female characters via the way that they look, from the way they are made flesh."_
> 
> The character's design is a chrome-tinted extension of the Stormtrooper uniform, and the full body armour, as well as foreboding helmet, provided an acting challenge for Christie. _"It wasn't just about what I was expressing above the neck, it was also as focused on what I was expressing below the neck. It was an interesting acting experience as well as a fangirl's dream."_ Though we've seen antagonists of all genders and species throughout the (now defunct) Star Wars Expanded Universe, Phasma is a brand new anomaly within the films. _"She's Star Wars' first female villain,"_ Christie says. _"It's incredible, it's timely, and I'm very proud to be a part of it."_ Are you excited to Captain Phasma in action?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't care about Phasma.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2015)

Id do her


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2015)

GL straight up trolling EU fans 

[youtube]viDu9SLvF_E[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't care about Phasma.



And I hope her helmet never comes off.  Yikes.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm kinda glad they got a Boba-esque character, even if it's not Boba, but I have to wonder if that Mandalorian flag isn't foreshadowing something. The new Battlefront is supposed to be canon within the new official timeline, and there's a scene in the trailer where Boba flies over the Sarlaac and says "won't happen again", implying he's escaped.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 31, 2015)

I want to believe.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2015)

It all makes sense!


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

Legend said:


> Id do her




Awh man, no. Just no.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2015)

You aren't man enough to do Gwendoline..

She'd do you


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 31, 2015)

Atlas said:


> I want to believe.



Oh my god, the twist of all twists  Though recently, George said he based Jar Jar off of Goofy because of his love for Disney. Also, JJ hates Jar Jar as much as everyone else 

EDIT: Fuck, I can't get this theory out of my thoughts  It's so disturbing how much sense it makes


----------



## Atlas (Oct 31, 2015)

The kind of twist that would put M. Night in a coma.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You aren't man enough to do Gwendoline..
> 
> She'd do you






Yeah ok. It's not the fact that she has a face that would make a train take a dirt road. 

But hey, you go ahead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2015)

That was directed at legend


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2015)

awh shit.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2015)

Am I mistaken, or aren't there some Gungan Jedi?

I mean, it's statistically likely to be true, based on the law of averages and all that, right?


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2015)

Im hurt guys


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2015)

Legend said:


> Im hurt guys



[YOUTUBE]LG_f1GzmwHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2015)

Jesus, that Reddit theory is spreading the internet like wild fire


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]LG_f1GzmwHo[/YOUTUBE]



Ed Reed is da GOAT


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 2, 2015)

Atlas said:


> I want to believe.



That makes a lot of sense. And if true then it kind of makes the PT a tad more disappointing. That would have been a great twist, Jar Jar haters be damned.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YBh0hgP8wWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Nov 2, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> GL straight up trolling EU fans
> 
> [youtube]viDu9SLvF_E[/youtube]



Amazing haha


----------



## Stunna (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]G8HodA02ioU[/YOUTUBE]

*sigh*

What could have been ...


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2015)

That was really good.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]G8HodA02ioU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> What could have been ...



i'm too old and won't live to see it...but you young Stunner may one day live to see a righteously done remake of the Prequel trilogy were it can be given the treatment it deserved.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pegJQPIzfs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome posters.

Even if they resemble a lot the format of the


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2015)

it's not like character posters are exactly known for their originality


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 4, 2015)

Damn, they made Stunna a mod.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2015)

They    did.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 4, 2015)

is it just me or does the han solo poster look like the gun was shopped in front of his face rather than him just holding it in front of his face


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought it looked odd, myself.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2015)

More odd is that a Poe Dameron poster such as those hasn't been released when he is part of the new trio along with Rey and Finn.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2015)

Kind of got annoyed seeing that stupid commercial for Episode VII with the CGI characters from that kids movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm beginning to feel like Luke isn't going to play a major role in this film.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 4, 2015)

Fang said:


> Kind of got annoyed seeing that stupid commercial for Episode VII with the CGI characters from that kids movie



What commercial? I mean most likely it will make me cringe but I am too curious now so I'll bite.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2015)

I never expected for Luke to show up much at all in this movie.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> What commercial? I mean most likely it will make me cringe but I am too curious now so I'll bite.



[YOUTUBE]4FLTNUYAgGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lhPUc9UgRyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2015)

Luke will have 10-15 mins of screentime


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled a Mickey from KH1 and had his silhouette or some shit show up for only a minute or so at the very end lol


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2015)

They all have weapons but Leia has ear-rings and a fucking hologram of something. Prolly gonna be the new Mon Mothma and talk about how many Bothans died.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I never expected for Luke to show up much at all in this movie.



The only question is whether he'll be in the mid-credits tease or the post-credits tease.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2015)

I really doubt Hamill would feature prominently in all these cons and shit if he was gonna be in a post-credits scene only. I think maybe the reason he hasn't been revealed yet is that his character has made some sort of major physical change (besides just the beard) that will reveal too much of the plot. Or maybe his role is simply small and they don't wanna mislead people into thinking he's a major character by prominently displaying him on promotional materials.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 5, 2015)

Maybe they just want people to cream their pants when they first see him show up on the big screen instead of through promo material.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> [YOUTUBE]4FLTNUYAgGg[/YOUTUBE]



Ugh that was annoying.

One of the things I was dreading to see and most likely it will keep getting worse form here on out with them constantly shoving Disney characters in far beyond the highest point of annoyance.

All the while they ban people from even cosplaying as EU characters.

Shit is fucking awful.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2015)

lol wut

since when are people banned from cosplaying as EU characters

and how have Disney/Pixar characters been shoved into Star Wars? If you're talking about marketing, that goes without saying and isn't even worth mentioning.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

Why don't you do some research?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> Why don't you do some research?


I wasn't obligated to; I didn't make the initial assertion that EU cosplay was banned (something that sounds made up.) Seeing as how it sounded made up, I asked about it. My question has now been answered. 

Anyway, after reading into it, it seems that it's not even confirmed that Disney ordered the ban on EU characters for that parade, so, yeah.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

Ignorance is an obligation now?

Cute.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2015)

Fang

pls


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

Disney Internet Defense Force pls


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm a Defense Force because something someone said sounded made up and made me incredulous, and then that thing turned out to be _false_ or at least definitely not confirmed to be true?

Fang

pls


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

>not confirmed to be true
>edict is enforced at the motorcade parade
>which is observed and confirmed 

DIDF

Pls


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2015)

Dis exchange


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2015)

But my dude, Nostalgia Fan said Disney banned EU from the event, but there's proof that Disney had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

>sources say EU is banned
>Disney is in charge of it
>later revision says "only" post-RoTJ EU character are banned unlike Revan or Starkiller

95% of EU is pretty close dude either way though


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 5, 2015)

Holy shit Fang, just say you were wrong . No shame in it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not wrong on anything


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 6, 2015)

Fang said:


> I'm not wrong on anything



But do you know why kids love the cinnamon goodness of Cinnamon Toast Crunch?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SdAUiyeJMFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2015)

Muh boy Finn doing Finn things


----------



## Harbour (Nov 6, 2015)

And once again leaked synopsis confirmed. And its shitty. Lets hope it would be at least well  executed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2015)

Harbour said:


> And once again *leaked synopsis confirmed*. And its shitty. Lets hope it would be at least well  executed.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2015)

The trailer is Japanese right?

Whatever company Disney uses in Japan to cut trailers need to get some sort of award.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

Harbour said:


> And once again leaked synopsis confirmed. And its shitty. Lets hope it would be at least well  executed.


Still haven't read the synopsis; feels good


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2015)

*sigh* im certain we'll be introduced to finn first but then again so was leia in the original trilogy. so, i dont think finn will be the main focus of this movie. perhaps in episode 8 where luke trains him. but for this i see rey as the main.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2015)

Implying Finn is a Jedi


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 6, 2015)

All the marketing is pushing the idea that Finn is becoming a Jedi.

Maybe he's not, but so far that is what we're expected to believe.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2015)

i understand, for all we know finn's just holding a lightsaber and you dont need to be a jedi unless one used the force to grab it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a feeling both Finn and Rey are very important to the plot of the new trilogy. Maybe both will become Jedi. No one will eclipse the other.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2015)

We all know Rey is the Jedi here. All this marketing to make Finn look like he is the Jedi isnt going to fool me. I know better


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2015)

Post the leaked synopsis


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2015)

Abrams apparently told Boyega that he's the "new star" of Star Wars, for what that's worth.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

Let's be real about something.  Abrams is a liar.  Or the studio betrayed him.  This is a new trailer.


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2015)

Still waiting for that leak


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2015)

"Hope is not lost today, it is found."

Holy shit.  I'm getting A New Hope vibes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2015)

Fang said:


> Still waiting for that leak



friend_ you _were the one who ruined my dreams of a better Star Wars by posting that link in the first place!


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2015)

Mother fucker you started it first with the Jar-Jar Abrams meme


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2015)

This movie has 3 leads, Finn, Rey and Poe

Tinky Winky and Lala get theirs in Ep 8


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2015)

The International trailer is kind of like a B-sides to the main American one, in that it tells a similar story progression, but seems to use different parts of the same scenes, and different dialogue. Doesn't expose that much new info, to be honest, but it's nice to have.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2015)

Fang said:


> Mother fucker you started it first with the Jar-Jar Abrams meme



I STARTED IT, the Jar Jar Abrahams meme. 

Why? that jackass it's doing a circle jerk of a new hope.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Sabers? shiieeeet, imagine what they'd do with the force!
> 
> no white woman would be safe. Them Jedi mind tricks aint no joke.



too many white women left preggars and no fathers to claim the babies 

Episode 8 will have Rey with a baby bump and Finn dodging her at the other end of the galaxy


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2015)

Its the Midichlorians


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think I'm going to a screening of this on December 15th.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2015)

guys, guys

finn and rey could both be jedis


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2015)

Ive been saying that since forever


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> guys, guys
> 
> finn and rey could both be jedis



B-but there can only be one. How is that even possible?




New TV Spot

[YOUTUBE]Y1lp69VrkgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome TV Spot.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 8, 2015)

That's Lupita's character talking right?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm out.  No more new footage for me.  TV spot embargo.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2015)

I can't wait to the 17th to see the movie it's at 10 pm. Should be packed either way. Wonder if they will have the same restrictions as other teachers involving people not being able to dress up as they like in Star Wars gear. Have not heard anything. The only time I have seen people dress up as anything where I live is in lord of the rings where people dressed up as elves. Should be interesting.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2015)

IMGFIT]http://i.imgur.com/nX01R7r.jpg[/IMGFIT]



And more behind the scenes pictures:


----------



## aeriolewinters (Nov 10, 2015)

> The recent TV promo, about the same eyes across time, would imply she is Han's daughter.


It's beginning to sound like they just retconned the EU to have access to its storylines. If your hunch and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kylo being her twin


 is true. Then I'd need to put this person into perspective.


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2015)

yes Jaina we know.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 10, 2015)

> *BOX OFFICE: Early Tracking Points To A Record Smashing Opening For STAR WARS*
> 
> With still a month to go until the release of Star Wars: The Force Awakens, it may seem to early for tracking data, but the always reliable Collider has a report up with some very interesting figures. After record ticket sales last month, it should come as no surprise to learn that the highly anticipated J.J. Abrams helmed release looks set to open with $225 million, a figure which puts it miles ahead of both Jurassic World ($208 million) and The Avengers ($207 million). As the site points out, this is a very modest prediction, but with zero competition on IMAX screens and screenings night and day, the Force is clearly strong with this one...stay tuned to CBM for updates!
> 
> Starring original cast members Harrison Ford, Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew, Kenny Baker and franchise newcomers, John Boyega, Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, Oscar Isaac, Andy Serkis, Domhnall Gleeson, Gwendoline Christie, Lupita Nyong’o and Max von Sydow, Star Wars Episode VII is set to be released on December 18th, 2015. Are you excited?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2015)

Black guy will be the strongest jedi ever??


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2015)

Sounds legit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 10, 2015)

> *SPOILER: Concept Art Of 'Supreme Leader Snoke' From STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2015)

looks lame.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2015)

>"Snoke"

Every tim


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 11, 2015)

So he's a snakey Snoke.

Horrible attempt at a pun aside, I'm guessing that given the way Kylo Ren is being set up as a darker take on Luke (not that this wasn't kind of done already with Anakin's story in the prequels), I can see Snoke possibly serving as a darker version of the Yoda figure in being a wise old alien who looks strange but also is knowledgeable about the Force. So maybe Luke will be the Jedi equivalent to Palpatine, the powerful master of the lighter side of the Force.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 11, 2015)

i'm just gonna pretend this is more Abrams misdirection and sleep better at night.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks as fucking awful as I feared. As if being named "Snoke" was not laughable enough.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2015)

> *Harrison Ford On Reprising The Role Of 'Han Solo' For STAR WARS: TFA; Plus New Pics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 11, 2015)

He is called Snoke?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 11, 2015)

Yoda's Edge Lord brother?


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2015)

Man that Jar Jar theory looking more and more plausible after seeing Snoke  That could easily be Jar jar masquerading


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2015)

Finn and Poe finna be bros.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 11, 2015)

that boyega. charisma monster.

also,

*Spoiler*: __ 



 rip han.


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2015)

New Luke and Han


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2015)

Unofficial cool poster:


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 11, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Okay, that turret weapon looks god awful and exactly like a toy. I mean seriously? could they have not gone like the previous films and base it more around real life weapons but changed to look a little different? That color scheme is what really ruins it and makes it look plastic as hell.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 11, 2015)

I purchased an advance for this film for the day after Christmas; I can hardly wait!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bDd9EcJxnb4[/YOUTUBE]



> *SPOILER: Is This Why 'Luke' Is In Exile In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS?*
> 
> Because Luke has been absent from pretty much all Star Wars: The Force Awakens promotion so far, fans have begun to let their imaginations run riot with some pretty wild speculations - but the theory that the son of Skywalker will now be a villain may not be too far from the mark... from a certain point of view.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 12, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [



This guy looks like something out of an 80's Jim Henson film, in the best possible way.


----------



## Akiji (Nov 12, 2015)

link



> “Supreme Leader Snoke is quite an enigmatic character, and strangely vulnerable at the same time as being quite powerful,” Serkis says. “Obviously he has a huge agenda. He has suffered a lot of damage. As I said, there is a strange vulnerability to him, which belies his true agenda, I suppose.”
> 
> 
> While Abrams has emphasized a return to practical effects on The Force Awakens, is Snoke perhaps a character who could have been played by Serkis in make-up?
> ...




and 


> Snoke kept changing, not only through principle photography, but even after. (*So any “early concept art” that may be floating around online is probably nowhere near what this dark-hearted character looks like.*


*)*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 12, 2015)

Snoke sounds interesting.



> *New Details On Carrie Fisher's Princess 'General Leia' In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> When it was confirmed that Carrie Fisher would be reprising the role of Princess Leia for Star Wars: The Force Awakens, many fans assumed she might have ascended to the role of Queen in the 30 years since Return of The Jedi - but it turns out she'll be going by a different title altogether.
> 
> ...




Maybe it is C3PO who does it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 12, 2015)

it's fucking Plageus


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 12, 2015)

> *J.J. Abrams And Lupita Nyong’o Reveal New Details On 'Maz Kanata' In STAR WARS: TFA*
> 
> Maz Kanata was featured on the poster for Star Wars: The Force Awakens and could be heard in the first official TV spot, so it's become apparent recently that the mysterious character is going to play a key role in this highly anticipated release. As many of you have already guessed after watching that latest preview, she does have some sort of power thanks to her eyes, and J.J. Abrams had this to say about how that's going to factor into the movie. _"I had some specific ideas about how she would work and what she would do. I had this pitch about these goggles that she wore. Her eyes are an important aspect of her character, and you’ll see how it plays out."_ Lupita Nyong’o added: _"As an actor for films, your eyes are a lot of the way you communicate anyway, so it was definitely a gift to have that be the means to her magic as a motion-capture character."_
> 
> The director wouldn't reveal too many specifics, but did go on to drop at least a few details about Maz Kanata's backstory. _"Her history is that she was a pirate for a long time. She’s lived over a thousand years. She’s had this watering hole for about a century, and it’s like another bar that you’d find in a corner of the Star Wars universe."_ It sounds an awful lot like she's going to be this franchise's Yoda then, but will Star Wars: The Force Awakens squeeze in her origin story? Not exactly. Instead, that information is going to be delivered via various tie-in materials. _"All that backstory will be forthcoming,"_ Abrams confirmed. _"In the movie, you don’t learn these things, but I know that these are things that are coming out in other venues."_ What do you think?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 12, 2015)

its jar jar


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2015)

It's Plagueis who body hopped into Jar Jar who then body hopped into a Snake Snoke man


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 12, 2015)

In meesa point of view the Jedi is bomba.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 12, 2015)

Our household isn't particularly crazy about the Star Wars franchise, in general, but the excitement for this movie has our hopes way up. At some point between now and the 18th, we'll be watching all 6 movies marathon-style to get even more amped for TFA.

I'm on the side of those who theorize that Snoke is Plagueis, and Kylo is Rey's twin brother - and both are 'Solos'.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 12, 2015)

this made me lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pgtOKP4NDJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2015)

My boner is now on high alert.



Pilaf said:


> This guy looks like something out of an 80's Jim Henson film, in the best possible way.



You don't recognize him?


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2015)

was in the first teaser from the charity stuff


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

That synopsis looking more and more likely


----------



## Akiji (Nov 13, 2015)

Vault said:


> That synopsis looking more and more likely



The compiled spoilers don't do a good job of saying whats supported by evidence and what's speculation

It has a lot of problems though. The gaps they fill in don't make sense.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2015)

will we at least have lots of Luke in ep8 ?


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 13, 2015)

Finn is Lit!!!


----------



## Velocity (Nov 13, 2015)

Weiss said:


> will we at least have lots of Luke in ep8 ?



Probably not. If they're following the Rebels flow, he'll show up right at the end of VII and get a big fight at the end of VIII (no doubt to save the protagonists) and appear occasionally between these two scenes to provide advice.

Of course, if they're following Rebels, then Kylo Ren will die at the end of VII while foreshadowing a much greater threat coming in the other movies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2015)

Inorite?

I want some Luke action


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 13, 2015)

Clay said:


> then Kylo Ren will die at the end of VII while foreshadowing a much greater threat coming in the other movies.


i think killing off K. Ren would be a mistake (unless he's portrayed in an Anakin tier of whiny)...I'd like to see him grow in the darkside and eventually become a Sith.

we've seen a Jedi's journey through Luke but we've never seen a real "Darksider from the start" become a Sith. 

It'd be cool to see him granted a Darth title and become a true master of the force.



(Also, I don't want a Snake as final villain)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2015)

I cant take someone named Snoke seriously


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 13, 2015)

when i was first introduced to star wars i saw: a stormtrooper and vader. i honestly thought the ST was a good guy who'd wield the lightsaber. 

now we see a stormtrooper with a laser baton....close enough~


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2015)

Cool teaser so storm trooper have things to face off be light sabers interesting


----------



## Harbour (Nov 13, 2015)

Wat? Thats some Hunger Wars or Star Games type of shit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 13, 2015)

> *STAR WARS: J.J. Abrams And Mark Hamill Tease "Mythic" Legend Of 'Luke Skywalker'*
> 
> _"No one forgot about him!"_ Star Wars: The Force Awakens director J.J. Abrams confirmed in a recent interview with Entertainment Weekly when asked what's going on with the lack of Luke Skywalker. _"We were hoping people would care, but there are a lot of things that are not on the poster, as busy as the poster is. Certainly Luke is a very important aspect of the story."_ That's a relief, but exactly what kind of role is he going to play in the movie? Will Luke still be a hero or could he have turned to the Dark Side? Abrams obviously wasn't willing to spill the beans, but did have this to say. _"It was the thing that struck me the hardest, which was the idea that doing a story that took place nearly 40 years after Jedi meant that there would be a generation for whom Luke Skywalker, Han Solo, and Leia would be as good as myth. They’d be as old and as mythic as the tale of King Arthur. They would be characters who they may have heard of, but maybe not. They’d be characters who they might believe existed, or just sounded like a fairy tale."_
> 
> 40 years may not seem like a very long time, but in an entire galaxy? That might as well be a lifetime, though with Princess Leia now a General, surely she, Han, and Luke didn't just fade into obscurity? Regardless of what the Jedi Knight has been up to for all those years, it sounds like Hamill is ok with leaving those years unexplored. _"That’s the beauty of the story, is it leaves it up to the audience’s imagination,"_ he says. _"It was the story of a boy going from a farm boy to a Jedi Master, and I always thought it was amusing, and if you put it in terms of James Bond, it would be like telling the story of how he got his license to kill, and then stopping and never telling any stories of what his adventures were. But that was just the structure of the movie, so it leaves it to the audience."_ What do you guys think? Let us know your thoughts in the usual place.






> *J.J. Abrams On STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS' Death Star*
> 
> As many Star Wars fans have guessed, there is another Death Star at the center of the conflict in Star Wars: The Force Awakens.  But comparing the weapon of mass destruction in The Force Awakens to the on ein 1977's Star Wars may be akin to comparing a .45 revolver to an AK-47.  Said director J.J. Abrmas on Starkiller acknowledging its Death Star heritage,   _“It is very much — and it’s acknowledged as such in the movie — apparently another Death Star.  But what it’s capable of, how it works, and what the threat is, is far greater than what the Death Star could have done. Starkiller Base is another step forward, technologically speaking, in terms of power."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbour (Nov 13, 2015)

My inner logical compass just cant stand that StarKiller weapon. It just spinning around like near the Bermuda Triangle.
1)What type of the weapon usually used in the SW:
-Energy (Lasers) - how the amount of energy that enough to destroy the star or star system can be sent through many light-years and avoid billions small objects that can make it detonate it? 
-Physical (Missiles) - thats plain stupid. What the fuel did they discover that enough to send the missile on such a long distances and that has so little size? And again there are billions of small asteroids that can randomly make the missile to detonate.

2)Even if the problem of fuel or amounts of energy will be solved, there is another problem. The amount of stars around the "Planet X" is such a huge, that the closest stars create the barrier that hides other stars behind. In other words, Starkiller Weapon is able to destroy just the closest star systems.
Spaceships with hyper-space drive has computers that calculate the trajectory for maneuvers between the space objects.
I cant see how the user of Starkiller base can calculate the trajectory of laser-beam. Even if it is missile, there is huge risk to meet the random object that will make it detonate before.

3)Just 30 years have passed. The Death Star was the crown of engineering and Palpatin dreamed about it for 20-30+ years. And just 30 years later some genius created the weapon that literally thousand times more powerfull than Death Star. Wat?

I demand the proper explanation in the movie besides "Thats Star Wars, dude" bs. Cause right now its looks like typical Disney bs invented pure for "wow" effect.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2015)

Protip: Turbolaser is a term, weapons used by starships in the movies are just actually magnetized explosively contained particle weapons.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks, but that doesnt matter.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2015)

Suspension of disbelief not OP


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 13, 2015)

has anyone paired kylo with phasma?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2015)

pls don't bring shipping into this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2015)

Kylo x Vaders helmet


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2015)

Kylo x Luke's saber


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 13, 2015)

real talk what does kylo want to finish what vader started? to stop people from dying? who would kylo care about? i dunno.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2015)

Being cucked


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 13, 2015)

Harbour said:


> 1)What type of the weapon usually used in the SW:
> -Energy (Lasers) - how the amount of energy that enough to destroy the star or star system can be sent through many light-years and avoid billions small objects that can make it detonate it?
> -Physical (Missiles) - thats plain stupid. What the fuel did they discover that enough to send the missile on such a long distances and that has so little size? And again there are billions of small asteroids that can randomly make the missile to detonate.


in the old EU (of which the new canon can use as needed) the ancient Sith super weapons all used massive crystals born from the force (or something like that). They weren't just weapons powered by engineering, but also by the Force.



Harbour said:


> 2)Even if the problem of fuel or amounts of energy will be solved, there is another problem. The amount of stars around the "Planet X" is such a huge, that the closest stars create the barrier that hides other stars behind. In other words, Starkiller Weapon is able to destroy just the closest star systems.
> Spaceships with hyper-space drive has computers that calculate the trajectory for maneuvers between the space objects.
> I cant see how the user of Starkiller base can calculate the trajectory of laser-beam. Even if it is missile, there is huge risk to meet the random object that will make it detonate before.


the Death Star traveled from Aldeeran (a Core world) all the way to the Yavin system (basically the farthest explored regions of the Galaxy).

if the Starkiller base is more advanced it probably has some method of travel. If it is a stationary base, the laser could be channeled in a similar method to the way it was done in Gundam Seed Destiny: by bending the laser at key way stations in order to hit distant and obscured targets.

with enough of these small stations the entire Galaxy could be controlled from a single star system instead of having to move the whole planet into position. 


Harbour said:


> 3)Just 30 years have passed. The Death Star was the crown of engineering and Palpatin dreamed about it for 20-30+ years. And just 30 years later some genius created the weapon that literally thousand times more powerfull than Death Star. Wat?




the Death Star was built twice...it failed twice. 30 years of examining its shortcomings is more than enough to build a much better super weapon with none of its predecessors vulnerabilities. 

For starters having much of the weapons power come from the planets core as well as any technowizardy is already a vast improvement.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2015)

The first Death Star was a failure due to the weakness of the thermal exhaust port, the second one had it been completed wouldn't have that weakness (they built millions of micro-sized exhaust ports all over the superstructure instead) and once on its own wouldn't need the shield generator on Endor's moon and for all intents and purposes it became conventionally invincible while moving around


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2015)

He's gonna save Padme


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> real talk what does kylo want to finish what vader started? to stop people from dying? who would kylo care about? i dunno.



You're making the common mistake of conflating your knowledge as a viewer with what the people in-universe would know. Kylo doesn't know what motivated Vader to become a Sith in the first place. Kylo (and people in the Galaxy in general) don't know Vader killed Palpatine and returned to the light side at the end of his life. All Kylo sees Vader as is a symbol of authority. He was the face of the Empire, who killed the "evil" Jedi and brought what many saw as peace and prosperity to the galaxy. Kylo sees himself as a hero following in those footsteps.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> You're making the common mistake of conflating your knowledge as a viewer with what the people in-universe would know. Kylo doesn't know what motivated Vader to become a Sith in the first place. Kylo (and people in the Galaxy in general) don't know Vader killed Palpatine and returned to the light side at the end of his life. All Kylo sees Vader as is a symbol of authority. He was the face of the Empire, who killed the "evil" Jedi and brought what many saw as peace and prosperity to the galaxy. Kylo sees himself as a hero following in those footsteps.



I doubt he considers Jedi to be "evil". More like dangerous, righteous, misguided and overbearing fools who wished to control people.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 14, 2015)

Law said:


> I doubt he considers Jedi to be "evil". More like dangerous, righteous, misguided and overbearing fools who wished to control people.



Common knowledge is that the Jedi attempted a coup that caused the collapse of the Republic and made the Empire a necessity after the chaos of the Clone Wars.


in other, less eloquent words:
 "_In my point of view the Jedi are evil!_" /WhinyBitchVoice


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 14, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> You're making the common mistake of conflating your knowledge as a viewer with what the people in-universe would know. Kylo doesn't know what motivated Vader to become a Sith in the first place. Kylo (and people in the Galaxy in general) don't know Vader killed Palpatine and returned to the light side at the end of his life. All Kylo sees Vader as is a symbol of authority. He was the face of the Empire, who killed the "evil" Jedi and brought what many saw as peace and prosperity to the galaxy. Kylo sees himself as a hero following in those footsteps.



Yes, this mostly.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 14, 2015)

plot synopsis theory

*Spoiler*: __ 




starts with a raid, this is where we see the firey scenes
finn defects, lands on jakku
we're introduced to rey
finn runs into rey
they run from a tie fighter
han in the falcon saves them
they escape and discuss
they go to the rebel base
run into leia 
they're told about poe?
battle takes place
it ends with the fight in the snowy forest in the dark


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2015)

Law said:


> I doubt he considers Jedi to be "evil". More like dangerous, righteous, misguided and overbearing fools who wished to control people.



History teaches people that the Jedi attempted to murder Chancellor Palpatine and control the government. This isn't what we as fans know to be true, but it's a "fact" many kids were taught at school, including possibly the young man who would later take the name Kylo Ren.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Nov 14, 2015)

Fuuuuuuu I was gonna post that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2015)

exhaust


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 14, 2015)

anyone notice that the upper part of the guard on kylo's hilt have openings? meaning the guard wouldn't be cut off...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 15, 2015)

Calling Kylo Ren's lightsaber an "ancient design:" is complete nonsense, because there has never before been a lightsaber with that design in any _Star Wars_ story. Why can they not just admit that it is completely new and unusual?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 15, 2015)

I think by ancient they mean, from thousands of years ago, maybe from the early days of lightsaber usage.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 15, 2015)

> *The Relationship Between General Hux And Kylo Ren In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> General Hux is a high ranking officer of The First Order.  Kylo Ren is a member of the Knights of Ren, a group that appears to be a smaller faction within The First Order.  On paper, that should make General Hux and Kylo Ren allies but what makes sense on paper sometimes doesn't translate fully when individual goals and personalities are factored. Is such the case with Ren and Hux. Domnhall Gleeson stated, _"He?s kind of opposite Kylo Ren.  They have their own relationship, which is individual and unusual. One of them is strong in different ways than the other. They?re both vying for power."_
> 
> In the Force Awakens it appears that the Jedi numbers are not what they used to be. In fact, it's quite possible that Luke Skywalker might be the last Jedi in the Galaxy.  But perhaps the Sith order is just as starved for members.  Could the Knights of Ren be the last remnants of the Sith?  Could the First Order blame the Empire's failure on having Force wielders at the top of leadership?  All important questions that have miraculously remained a mystery through filming and marketing for The Force Awakens.  However, we'll all get answers on December 18th, when Episode VII is released in North American theaters.




[YOUTUBE]GKamR_Td88c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2015)

so what you're telling me is Hux and Ren are Vader and Tarkin 2.0...


Sasuga Jar Jar Abrams


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]GKamR_Td88c[/YOUTUBE]



hey now, at least K Ren got some skill at deflecting blaster bolts...and even seems to have some minor TK.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]MnAiUd4_Z8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 15, 2015)

no more trailers xc nope nope nope not gonna click play nope.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PBq5kTyRwCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Nov 16, 2015)

So if this movie does well, how many more movies can they make?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2015)

They already have at least 6 movies in development already, with 2 going in to production.

They spent $4 bill on the property, are building a Star Wars land that won't even be complete for like 10 years.

Of course Disney want to keep this franchise going indefinitely.

We will get Eps 10, 11, 12 in the 2020's for sure, with more anthology films too.

The question isn't how many more will they make, it's when will they stop.

I think they should stop after Ep 12, but by that point we will have at least 6 anthology films too.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> They already have at least 6 movies in development already, with 2 going in to production.
> 
> They spent $4 bill on the property, are building a Star Wars land that won't even be complete for like 10 years.
> 
> ...



...do we really want that? im not sure if i can take a 4th trilogy....

ps. can someone make this sig worthy?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 16, 2015)

They will produce them, people will see them, and they will make money. That's all there is to it really.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 16, 2015)

mmmm fair enough


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

they trying to spoil the whole damn movie save for the ending with these trailers


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> They will produce them, people will see them, and they will make money. That's all there is to it really.



Movies with big expectations have flopped in the past. The only way to stop it is if the movies keep floping n floping in terms of not gaining the expected money.
People loosing interest etc..

TBH I am tired at the tought of all those incoming starwars films. All I wanted to see was a Bobba fett film like 14 years ago and to see Mara Jade and the kids on the big screen. This certianly is not so I am very uncertian on everything about these new projects.


----------



## Gawdzilla (Nov 16, 2015)

I love Kylo's saber...screw practicality


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 16, 2015)

> to see Mara Jade and the kids on the big screen



This should have been brought over to Nu SW. Mara Jade would appeal to the female demographic as much as male, she is a badass i.e Leia from OT but arguably better. Hopefully they say he hooked up with a fallen Jedi called Clara Blade or whatever whose basically Not! Mara. They have Not!Jena Solo and Not! Darth Terribus/Caedus/Jacen Solo.

She was added to the drama CDs of ROTJ IIRC so they sort of pre Legends considered her part of the OT.



> they trying to spoil the whole damn movie save for the ending with these trailers



Yeah these days with so many trailers and Tv spots they basically give you most of the good parts of the movie and it's plot anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2015)

I just know that they are planning to make main Star War films trilogies up to Episode XII. And that they have spin-offs planned already like Rebels and the Han Solo one.

I'm always more interested in the trilogies tbh.

Constable Zuvio:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 16, 2015)

Why do people keep stupidly thinking Kylo is Luke? Luke doesn't have long black hair.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2015)

You answered your own question, people are stupid.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 16, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why do people keep stupidly thinking Kylo is Luke? Luke doesn't have long black hair.



and not to call mark fat or anything but do they seriously think he'd be athletic a figure as kylo???


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2015)

If they are making all this films anthologies maybe someday we will get a yoda story or a jedi and with story from many years before the first trilogy. Old republic type


----------



## The Big G (Nov 16, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why do people keep stupidly thinking Kylo is Luke? Luke doesn't have long black hair.



But we all know who does....

KYLO SNOW!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 17, 2015)

>looks up ages for actors
>see's daisy is a year younger than me


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2015)

why would they pick oldfags?

i'm pretty sure Mark Hamill and Carrie were like 19-20 when they did a New Hope


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 17, 2015)

The World said:


> why would they pick oldfags?
> 
> i'm pretty sure Mark Hamill and Carrie were like 19-20 when they did a New Hope



im just surprised one of the actors is just one year younger than me and is in a star wars movie XD thats quite somethin.

posting this cuz i just realized it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 17, 2015)

23? by god, she's practically dried up inside!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2015)

> *STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS' Mystery-Baddie Supreme Leader Snoke Is *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 17, 2015)

^You don't know what a spoiler is.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 17, 2015)

wait so Emperor Snokatine is some giant wounded Godzilla monster?


wat


----------



## Velocity (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm half expecting Snoke the Hutt.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 17, 2015)

Snoke is some snake-like giant lizard.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 17, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Snoke is some snake-like giant lizard.



Still prettier than Palpatine


----------



## The Big G (Nov 17, 2015)

Snoke is a kaiju 


there is a god


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 18, 2015)

So here is one of the good things to come out of the  Aftermath Novel



> The empire is basically in ruins and standing on its last leg.  They have one Super Star Destroyer left, under the command of Admiral Rae Sloane, who gathers the top remaining Imperials to the outer rim planet of Akiva to plan their next move. It is revealed at the end of the book that Sloane answers to an unnamed fleet admiral who appears cold and calculating with a penchant for the arts (sound familiar?).



Source: 

So it sounds like Grand Admiral Thrawn exists in the new continuity, or at least a character that is a strong nod to Grand Admiral Thrawn. This is significant because how the New Republic forms in this timeline is significantly different from how it happened in the EU. In the EU the New Republic formed after several more years of fighting and through essentially slow, methodical, military conquest and liberation.

In the new version of how the New Republic formed within a 1 year through mostly diplomatic actions, and afterwards the New Republic very quickly began to demilitarize as the apparent threat of the Empire subsided. Also, the New Republic does not exist anymore when the Force Awakens begins 35 years after Return of the Jedi.

Grand Admiral Thrawn in the EU brought the Republic to its knees with a hand full of ships. If Thrawn appeared in the new timeline, facing a largely demilitarized New Republic, then its no wonder the New Republic didn't last.

Furthermore, I think Thrawn might still be alive during the Force Awakens. This is just wild ass guess but I think Benicio del Toro is going to be portraying Thrawn or at least a character inspired by Thrawn in Episode 8.


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2015)

Sounds Plausible


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 19, 2015)

I need someone to make a sig of this that says, "All I'm surrounded by is fear and dead men. - Darth Vader"


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]E7bh-H9ZfLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 19, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> I need someone to make a sig of this that says, "All I'm surrounded by is fear and dead men. - Darth Vader"


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2015)

Finn struggling against a random scrub


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 19, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> [YOUTUBE]E7bh-H9ZfLQ[/YOUTUBE]



>Based electrobaton Stormtrooper standing his ground


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2015)

One month left


----------



## Akiji (Nov 19, 2015)

>Competent stormtrooper

Unbelievable


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2015)

Its General Hux in disguise


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2015)

Baton wielding Stormtrooper gonna be such a threat


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 19, 2015)

Akiji said:


> >Competent stormtrooper
> 
> Unbelievable



what is next?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bGchTSHd5Mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2015)

Mark Hamill thinking his Joker would disappoint...top tier kek

there hasn't been a VA for Joker that has ever come close.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 19, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Mark Hamill thinking his Joker would disappoint...top tier kek
> 
> there hasn't been a VA for Joker that has ever come close.




it disappointed me that they forcibly brought back the joker. i just wanted Joker to take a big break after such a bang from arkham city. but on topic i still love mark =)


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2015)

Im excited for The Killing Joke


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh how different things would have been if they stuck to plan and made Obi wan kill Anakin and then blame it on Vader.


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2015)

Palpatine kidnapped and beat Anakin, then blew him up. Obi-wan found his body when he arrived too late.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 20, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]bGchTSHd5Mo[/YOUTUBE]



Mark with that Harrison Ford impression. 

Completely spot on.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 20, 2015)

>dispatches the EU
>borrows some of its storys/designs (kyle katarn, revan,)
Disney: * 

finn's grown on me with that spot though. =)

but that storm trooper, my gosh its the most badass ballsy one i've seen yet.

im not counting on rey and ren being siblings since that would be so predictable, even though i'd love that.

im gonna love poe i can tell, black leader of black squadron, badass. makes me think he's part of a stealth team.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2015)

Is anyone surprised that the old EU was cannibalized? I mean, I personally don't care, but I'm definitely not surprised.


----------



## Legend (Nov 20, 2015)

Disney said from the jump, they can and probably will cherry pick elements from the EU.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 20, 2015)

im fine with that.

have some cool fanart. might be spoilery


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 20, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2015)

Wee still managed to get tickets for 17th @20:00 right after work


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2015)

It is becoming increasing apparant they cannibalised the old EU to use loosely based characters and concepts on it. Plus Disney/Marvel ego issues on not wanting to use directly older stuff so they claim the concepts originally came from them. 

Hopefully they get a Mara Jade type in since they have Jaina, Thawne and Caedis loosely in already. 



> revan,



Based on Vader like the other Vader expies/clones/pastiches in SW and the public will also see Kylo as Darth Vader based, he's meant to evoke Vader in hopes of selling this movie. He's also closer to Jacen Solo turned Darth Caedus as a character.



> Oh how different things would have been if they stuck to plan and made Obi wan kill Anakin and then blame it on Vader



And killed Han...And not make Luke/Leia siblings. Makes me wonder what would have happened if they did not change plans, the Han one admittingly was Ford's idea.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2015)

holy shit Lucas is a whiny annoying cunt


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2015)

He's sad he can't do the 700,000t edit to the OT, got to have NOOOOOO! in every scene of the OT.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jH_DT7ekFiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2015)

Did you just say the N-word?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 21, 2015)

yeah...that's _our_ word.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 21, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Did you just say the N-word?



Which one? There are so many. Can you spell it out?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 21, 2015)

the hate the prequels get i can understand and some parts im with, but in episode 1, we're following trained, disciplined jedi. should they have shown fear? no it leads to the dark side. to me, darth maul was a sith assassin. should they have kept him? mmm...would give obi something to do. might i add i love qui gon? i mean come on its liam fucking neeson. i do feel bad for ewan in this movie given that he has nothing to do.

in episode 2 we see that a jedi can love but for some stupid reason its forbidden. yes its one of the most forced and boring relationships i've ever seen but once they get to the point, it harmless at least for me. heck we see obi wan get angry in 2. so jedi are capable of emotion.

in episode 3 the comfortableness between anakin and obi wan is clear, when haydens allowed to act with nothing but facial expressions it tells you that lucas's control was whats bad, not the actors fault.

everything else criticism wise i agree with. the boringness, the kiddy humor, the politics, the plot, the cgi porn, some tone issues, etc.

with all this being said, im worried. will we care about the fight between finn and that random riot stormtrooper or will it be "action for actions sake" like some say for the jedi vs battledroids? will we care about captain phasma and will she be kept for development? will we care about kylo ren and will he survive for the next movie?


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2015)

I think people are aware that the core story of the prequels are fine, the movies themselves just were not good and those stories were told poorly on screen. Stories are good cos of how they're told, not what they're about.

Anyways...

If Kylo is a Skywalker, he hopefully will survive. But shouldn't be redeemed until the end of ep 9.

And wow $50 mill already.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 21, 2015)

yeah im hoping that kylo will have a 3 part arc in these movies,

movie 1: dark side
movie 2: anti hero
movie 3: hero

i also heard some plot details from a childrens book. one part i expected, one i didn't expect.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2015)

What is the info from a children's book?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://catmemj.tumblr.com/post/133635874766/spoilers-leak-from-childrens-book


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2015)

WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 21, 2015)

yeah i know


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2015)

I think I'm gonna save that link or the post itself and check it out after I see it.


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2015)

Well that was interesting


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> http://catmemj.tumblr.com/post/133635874766/spoilers-leak-from-childrens-book



This was basically a post count +1 for you.  You knew somebody was gonna ask that question from your last post but you didn't say it then so you could post it in this new post.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2015)

Really, Mider?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 21, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think I'm gonna save that link or the post itself and check it out after I see it.




So we got: 

Han with blaster
Kylo with shitsaber
Leia  wondering what's for dinner
and Rey with a staff thingy

Ok, we're good here.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 22, 2015)

you know you're worried when you have a downer dream where this movie sucked in the dream:

snoke was a joke and killed off easily in the second act, but then it was confirmed his age was soulless or something, maybe it ment his soul hopped or whatever. And there were a lot of scenes you saw in the trailers that were cut off

goodness xD im really more worked up about this than i thought


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm hoping every clip we've seen is an alternate take or line reading to what is actually in the film.

Meaning nothing we've seen is actually in the film the way it's presented.

So things filmed from different angles or read differently.

The Avengers trailers did that for some of their footage.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2015)

Hahahaha it will be glorious if this shit is worse than Prometheus and Age of Autism

I would love to read the sob comments


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 22, 2015)

aaahh that reminds me...i remember reading the revenge of the sith comic book about 6 months before the film came out, it was fun hearing the lines and seeing the scenes differently.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 22, 2015)

That's why I really don't mind reading spoilers and such. I want to see how well these things are actually executed in the film.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rewTgkI5Xhg[/YOUTUBE]

wow that is the fakest looking helmet ive see so far, like when i first saw the thumbnail i honestly thought it was a fanmade spoof.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 22, 2015)

Actually enough shots from thrailer/tv-spots look like fan-made work.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 22, 2015)

honestly was expecting a poe trailer. been watching old space battles. i love the republic fighters

the venator cruiser
the tank
the turbo tank
the V-wing
the arc 170
the gunship
the jedi starfighters from episode II
anakins azul angel
the torent starfighter

gosh i may just boot up my old rogue squadron 2, xwing, falcon and A-wing ftw <3


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 23, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]rewTgkI5Xhg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> wow that is the fakest looking helmet ive see so far, like when i first saw the thumbnail i honestly thought it was a fanmade spoof.



That helmet looks as bad and fake as that machine gun looking weapon some of those storm troopers have.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 23, 2015)

So basically short version of the plot (100% spoilers ofc). I mean seriously, i warned you:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Luke's saber drops from the space on the Jakku. Max von Sudov picks it up.
-Poe fly to the Jakku to get the saber. He gets it and put it into B88.
-1st Order comes and kills everyone. Poe is captured.
-Bosses blame Finn for being merciful. Kylo tortures Poe.
-On Jakku Rey finds BB8. 
-Finn and Poe escape the prison. They fall on the Jakku. Poe lefts Finn.
-Rey kicks some bandits asses. Finn tries to help her.
-1st Order comes again and Rey/Finn run away. They suddenly find Falcon and fly away on it.
-Pirate ship in space catches them. Suddenly that Han and Chubakka. Rey and Finn help them to kick bandits asses to earn the respect. BB8 shows Han Luke's saber.
-The team flies to the Takodana where Maz Kanata lives.
-Rey kicks some asses again with the help of Chubakka. Finn tries to help her too.
-Maz Kanata show us tons of flashbacks about how the Luke's saber came to Jakku. We also see Luke who's Academy was destroyed by 1st Order. Maz also gives the saber to Finn after Rey refused to take it.
-General Hux makes a speech on the snow planet. Starkiller base activates for the first shot.
-Resistane ship with help comes to Takodana but Starkiller base destroys it.
-Good Guys see that and try to run away.  Kylo captures Rey.
-Poe and his X-Wings come to the rescue and save Han/Finn/Chubakka but not the Rey.
-Good Guys and Resistance prepare for rescue mission and destruction of Starkiller base.
-Kylo tortures Rey.
-The battle on the snow planet. Starkiller base reloaded after first shot. 
-There are many little confrontations. Rey escapes. Kylo kills Han and runs to the night forest.
-Finn and Rey follow him. Kylo fights with Finn and wounds him. Rey picks up the Luke's saber and figh Kylo too.
-Then the "dynamite" Han and Chubakka left on the base detonates. The explosion destroys the base and Resistance was saved.The landscape changes and separates Kylo and Rey. Falcon comes to the rescue.
-Good Guys celebrates the victory. Rey says goodbye to Finn and Co and flies to some planet.
-Luke comes out and says "You have that power too..." from the teaser.
-Snoke meets Kylo and says "The Force has been awakened. I can feel it..." from the teaser.
End.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SSjkUzlHxK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 23, 2015)

Harbour said:


> So basically short version of the plot (100% spoilers ofc). I mean seriously, i warned you:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Where is this info from?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2015)

Rumors, on the internets.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 23, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Where is this info from?


leaked script+new spoilers from kid's cards+all footage info.
its something more than just "rumors".


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 23, 2015)

i know its instantly fake from a certain line.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder who is gonna fight Phasma. Maybe both Han and Chewie will.


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

I never got the Star Wars hype? 
The movies are cheesy, in my opinion.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 23, 2015)

Melk said:


> I never got the Star Wars hype?
> The movies are cheesy, in my opinion.



its the lovable characters, the world/galaxy they live in, the ships, the action, the drama, the sci fi, the score, etc.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is where I think Harbour is wrong.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Finn survives to the end the movie.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 23, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Here is where I think Harbour is wrong.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



plus

*Spoiler*: __ 



the line "you have that power too" is clearly from a younger luke from RotJ


----------



## Karasu (Nov 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rewTgkI5Xhg[/YOUTUBE]


Stormtrooper blocking Finn's saber strikes @ 18 secs.


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2015)

That shovel arm toy looks really clunky and overly toyetic as hell


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Nov 23, 2015)

Fang said:


> That shovel arm toy looks really clunky and overly toyetic as hell



All the weapons the First Order have look clunky and toyetic. Way worse then any other faction in the previous movies.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 24, 2015)

Someone pointed out the helmets before too - yikes. That shit is...embarrassing. There's just no fucking excuse for shit design on this project. The talent and money they have access to? FFS.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 24, 2015)

Melk said:


> I never got the Star Wars hype?
> The movies are cheesy, in my opinion.



Have you seen any of the actual original movies, or just the diarrhea that my generation was subjected to in the late nineties/early 2000's?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, ill take a wild guess about the plot of the 8th Episode.

Finn+new female lead will play HanLeia's part from ESB. Some crazy shit in space with bunch of bandits and 1st Order.
Rey+Luke plus maybe Poe Dameron will play LukeYoda's part from ESB. Some Force teaching stuff.

In the end of the movie two plot lines will collide.
Easy-peasy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qDM4XVrAAgA[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT:

[YOUTUBE]jcOHdfbZ4Ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2015)

EDIT:



> *The First Order Takes 'Poe Dameron' In New STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS Still*
> 
> Another new image from Star Wars: The Force Awakens has been revealed by Empire Magazine today, this time focusing on Oscar Isaac's Poe Dameron. The site describes the character as, "_A hotshot Resistance X-wing pilot, Dameron is sent on a special mission by 'a certain princess', crossing paths with John Boyega’s Finn before their 'fates are forever intertwined'. If said princess is Leia (now 'referred to as General', according to J.J. Abrams), then Ms. Organa’s orders certainly look set to put the wheels in motion."_ Sounds pretty cool, eh? Let us know your thoughts below.
> 
> Starring original cast members Harrison Ford, Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew, Kenny Baker and franchise newcomers, John Boyega, Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, Oscar Isaac, Andy Serkis, Domhnall Gleeson, Gwendoline Christie, Lupita Nyong’o and Max von Sydow, Star Wars Episode VII is set to be released on December 18th, 2015. Are you excited?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2015)

> *BOX OFFICE: Tracking For STAR WARS: THE FORCE Awakens Is Currently Off The Charts*
> 
> Who didn't see this coming? Star Wars: The Force Awakens is expected to open so big that tracking data is all over the place right now, with Disney obviously keen to temper expectatons so the movie isn't viewed as a disappointment when it's released next month. Lower projections come in around the $185 million mark, though $210 million is the higher estimate for its opening weekend in North America. It certainly looks set to crush Jurassic World anyway! Well, maybe. _"It looks like Avengers did,"_ one rival distribution chief told Deadline, _"and it’s the best that tracking can offer."_ However much Star Wars: The Force Awakens opens with in December, it's clearly going to be a huge hit, so there's no need to worry about the future of the franchise. Will it fare well with critics too though? That remains to be seen for the time being, but the movie certainly looks amazing so far!
> 
> Starring original cast members Harrison Ford, Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew, Kenny Baker and franchise newcomers, John Boyega, Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, Oscar Isaac, Andy Serkis, Domhnall Gleeson, Gwendoline Christie, Lupita Nyong’o and Max von Sydow, Star Wars Episode VII is set to be released on December 18th, 2015. Are you excited?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 25, 2015)

i still dont know how to feel about finn is using anakins lightsaber.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2015)

I just read that Jar Jar was actually a resurrected Plagueis.


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's hoping Finn dies


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2015)

y**


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2015)

Why               not?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2015)

why not indeed :thugshrug


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2015)

Then why the interrogation, fam?


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2015)

Whatever you say fam


----------



## Harbour (Nov 26, 2015)

Interesting stuff.
New Galaxy map from Empire Magazine:

Article about new planets.


Jakku
D'Qar
Origin point of Starkiller Base
Takodana
Rakata Prime (holy shit!)
Hosnian Prime

So, few detailes i got from that:
1)Rakata Prime is the place where Star Forge was located in the Legends. I bet it would be connected with Starkiller Base creation and canonized.
2) D'Qar planet according to Empire article "probably is the home of Resistance". 
3)More likely Starkiller base was moved closer to D'Qar across the whole Galaxy.

Also new TV-spot.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 26, 2015)

can't believe they'd include Rakata Prime...

but then change the name of Korriban to Moraband


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 26, 2015)

love kylo's walk and how he carries himself


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

Honestly all of these movies will be pretty disappointing if Plagueis isn't the hidden force controlling the dark side.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Honestly all of these movies will be pretty disappointing if Plagueis isn't the hidden force controlling the dark side.



who else would the giant 25ft force using snake-man be other than Plageuis who transmigrated after that scumbag Sheev zapped him while he slept?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2015)

I know Boner.  I'm hopeful.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Nov 26, 2015)

Holy shit! My scroll on the youtube is blue and sounds like lightsaber!
Or maybe i should have bow down before the dark side of the force?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 26, 2015)

rey and kylo are the ones side by side...intterestiiiing. im not betting they're solo kids but siblings perhaps aint too far of a stretch.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 26, 2015)

On Amazon the FA soundtrack appears.


Well, shit, names of the osts confirm MSW leaked script.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2015)

.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> can't believe they'd include Rakata Prime...
> 
> but then change the name of Korriban to Moraband



You have George Lucas to thank for that.

He straight up changed the name of at the end of the Clone Wars, just to piss the fanboys off.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 26, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Interesting stuff.
> New Galaxy map from Empire Magazine:
> 
> Article about new planets.
> ...



Okay so fun details. People have played around with overylaying the new Galaxy Map on top of the previous  more detailed galaxy map.

Rakata Prime and Ord Mantel line up exactly, but there is another planet that closely lines up with Starkiller Base's Origin, and that  Planet is Illum, which makes sense.

Both planets are frozen worlds.

Illum has a rich supply of Kyber Crystals which were used on the Death Star to create it's planet destroying super weapon, so if Starkiller Base has uses similar technology they have a ready made supply.

Illum has a lot of roots to the ancient Jedi order, so turning the planet into a super weapon would be a giant middle finger to the Jedi, so I'm pretty sure Palpatine would order it's construction.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 26, 2015)

where's mustafar?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 26, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> You have George Lucas to thank for that.
> 
> He straight up changed the name of at the end of the Clone Wars, just to piss the fanboys off.



According to GL, every such decision he ever made had some sort of aesthetic reasoning behind it, but I'm pretty sure it never made much sense to anyone besides GL. He's one of those film-makers who is obsessed with phonetics, and color schemes and other such simplistic things, so it was probably something as simple as the way the word sounded, but it was still a stupid change. Not defending GL at all here. Just trying to understand his thought process. It's really a good thing for the future of Star Wars that he's no longer involved.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> where's mustafar?



Not shown on the map. This map lines up very closely with other official maps released in recent years. This map has just been paired down pretty significantly to make it digestible to the filty casuals casual fans.


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]agcc7w8YmHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 27, 2015)

That was awesome


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2015)

I just randomly found it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 27, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Not shown on the map. This map lines up very closely with other official maps released in recent years. This map has just been paired down pretty significantly to make it digestible to the filty casuals casual fans.



XD 

its just mustafar and kamino are my favorites, i loved the design of the former and i love rainy days so the latter i'd feel right at home =)


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 28, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> who else would the giant 25ft force using snake-man be other than Plageuis who transmigrated after that scumbag *Sheev* zapped him while he slept?





> that scumbag *Sheev*





> *Sheev*





> *Sheev*


I will never forgive this...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

If Supreme Leader Snoke really is Plagueis; there will be a lot of Star Wars movies.  It could take 100 years to defeat him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kSmT1stsNgs[/YOUTUBE]



> *JJ Abrams Says THE FORCE AWAKENS' Lightsaber Duels Are More "Aggressive", Less "Slick"*
> 
> Lightsaber battles have always played a key role in Star Wars, starting with that first nail-biting confrontation between Obi-Wan & Darth Vader in A New Hope, and getting more and more elaborate with each new installment. The fight scenes in the prequel trilogy offered some of the most visually stunning sequences of the entire saga. Relentless and beautifully choreographed, they ushered in a new wave of young fans (like myself) who embraced them with glee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2015)

> It's fascinating to see a Star Wars movie influenced by so many distinguished filmmakers


is it tho

I mean, this literally describes all six movies: amalgamations of different films and genre tropes

:thugshrug


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2015)

Plagueis would be too broken dude


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

Doesn't the threat need to escalate each time though?  Not many would be a step up from Darth Sidious.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2015)

But Plaguies shouldn't really be evil  he seemed to be beyond the dark side or light side of the force. Both Sith and Jedi have very incredibly flawed beliefs but Plaguies seemed to be just doing his thing  Until a young Sidious got too impatient


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2015)

> *JJ Abrams Says THE FORCE AWAKENS' Lightsaber Duels Are More "Aggressive", Less "Slick"*



I can forgive much if this is true JarJar!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 28, 2015)

No, Plagueis was evil, he was just more cultured but then so was Palpatine with his love for opera. He wanted to rule the galaxy, wanted to destroy the Jedi, wanted to live forever at any cost, wanted to feel like god by creating life, helped imbalance The Force etc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 28, 2015)

Rakata Prime


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 28, 2015)

Would be interesting if Snoke were some sort of Rakatan. Obviously the EU isn't canon anymore, but there have been elements taken from it. With Rakata Prime being included it doesn't seem so far fetched that Snoke may be of an ancient dark side of the force civilization like the Rakatans were. Would play into him being fragile and damaged if he were like the last remnant of that society.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2015)

the Rakatans abused the force so much that they lost the ability to use it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 28, 2015)

Ah yes That could always be re-worked in the new canon though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2015)

No one knows about Plagueis because he has been playing the long game for over a thousand years.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 28, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No, Plagueis was evil, he was just more cultured but then so was Palpatine with his love for opera. He wanted to rule the galaxy, wanted to destroy the Jedi, wanted to live forever at any cost, wanted to feel like god by creating life, helped imbalance The Force etc.



there's opera in star wars?


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2015)

Plagueis' Staff.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Bannai said:


> there's opera in star wars?


[YOUTUBE]HLfGh2b_me0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2015)

Bannai said:


> there's opera in star wars?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 29, 2015)

Finn will be Han's son/grandson because Han knocked up that black chick


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 29, 2015)

Is it really wise to up the ante so much? Granted, the series is inspired by old time serials, but isn't it already enough that we're seemingly getting yet another variation of the destroy the Death Star plot? Plagueis would be interesting, but given Lucas' past comments on how Sheev was supposed to be the most powerful Sith lord ever (as per the requirements of Darth Bane's Rule of Two, of which he was the grand culmination) and even the late villain's prominence as a Satanic figure in SW lore, maybe it'd be best if the whole Chosen One shtick wasn't made completely pointless and the threat of Snoke (and the KoR) had to do more with a new threat from the dark side that wasn't Sith.

If anything, Snoke could be a different sort of threat that allows the series to further explore its lore and the nature of the Force. While there is a clear Manichean duality to the morality/Force usage in the series, that doesn't mean that they couldn't do something clever. Heck, even the CW cartoon series had a family of Force users who clearly stood apart from the Jedi/Sith conflict.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 29, 2015)

> Heck, even the CW cartoon series had a family of Force users who clearly stood apart from the Jedi/Sith conflict.



That was one of the stupidest things to ever happen in Star Wars.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 29, 2015)

Is there any possibility that Boba Fett may appear in this film? Given that he is an immensely popular character with the fans, I expect that the story writers will not abandon him and have further plans for him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there any possibility that Boba Fett may appear in this film? Given that he is an immensely popular character with the fans, I expect that the story writers will not abandon him and have further plans for him.



theyre making an anthology film just for you


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2015)

Fuck Boba Fett.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Fuck Boba Fett.



Lucas says he doesn't pander to the fans...then proceeds to have that friend survive the sarlaac pit.

smh


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2015)

Wait they're actually bringing him back?

Smfh


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 29, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> That was one of the stupidest things to ever happen in Star Wars.



Never said it wasn't. But as oddly out of place certain elements of it were given how fans (or at least I) understood the nature of the Force, at least it was something different from the usual Sith/Jedi stuff.

Apparently, Anakin brought "balance" to the force by destroying the Sith after previously throwing everything into chaos by aiding in the annihilation of the original Jedi Order. By the logic of prophecies then, what he did had to be significant enough that the status quo was changed, hinted at with the whole "awakening" going on.

Given this, Snoke probably is an outside entity that isn't Sith (because that'd be a rehash of the previous status quo).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 29, 2015)

I kind of liked The Mortis trilogy, some interesting concepts there and more elaboration on The Chosen One stuff. 



RAGING BONER said:


> theyre making an anthology film just for you



What?even one film is pushing it. Disney greed/corporate greed strikes again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 29, 2015)

R2-KT to appear in the Force Awakens.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2015)

Aw thats sweet


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2015)

Boba Fett had the most basic bitch death of all time

I can't believe there are still some people who think he is a badass


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]woqPRTDR7NA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]W5Rizi-d_6g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dAWUBXlS8Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 30, 2015)

lets take luke, and split him into 3 different characters

the adventurous stranded youth
an xwing star pilot 
the destined force user able to weild anakins lightsaber


----------



## Harbour (Nov 30, 2015)

to me BB8 sounds surprisingly annoying. hope it wont be too noisy.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 30, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> That was one of the stupidest things to ever happen in Star Wars.



Yeah, I find that whole "force gods" shit to be incredibly stupid.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 30, 2015)

that takes me back to spoony reviewing the star wars comics pre empire strikes back XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2015)

Personally, I think the 'force' should never be really explained. It's just a force of nature and the characters can have their own theories about it. Example, maybe some view it in a religious kind of way, and others just see it as a reaction to metichlorians or whatever they're called- having a more scientific approach. It's something that doesn't need to be fleshed out too much.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2015)

cant wait for this alien


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Personally, I think the 'force' should never be really explained. It's just a force of nature and the characters can have their own theories about it. Example, maybe some view it in a religious kind of way, and others just see it as a reaction to metichlorians or whatever they're called- having a more scientific approach. It's something that doesn't need to be fleshed out too much.



I kind of like this approach as well. Keeps it mysterious and enigmatic. The Force works in mysterious ways as they say in universe, it may be sentient or not(writers flip flop on this or keep the line blurred). 

The midichlorian nonsense was a good example how bad it can get if someone tries to explain it. The now non canon Plagueis novel that was originally G canon managed to undo the MC nonsense though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xeGUAOkyEUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

Chopper still best droid.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2015)

remember this droid?


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 1, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> cant wait for this alien



There's a short story centered around him out now.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2015)

cool thanks!


----------



## Arishem (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2015)

kylo's like "SUM CRUMPITS FO YO TAY???"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2015)

main cast doesn't interest me too much tbh

i'm more interested in what the KoR and this Kaiju sith lord are all really about.

Though something tells me i'll have to wait 'til eps 8 or 9 to find out.


----------



## Bart (Dec 2, 2015)

My body isn't ready :WOW


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 3, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Lucas says he doesn't pander to the fans...then proceeds to have that friend survive the sarlaac pit.
> 
> smh



You do realize Lucas has fuck all to do with Star Wars any more, right?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 3, 2015)

That's the one blessing to come out of all this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 3, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> You do realize Lucas has fuck all to do with Star Wars any more, right?



it was Lucas who made the call even before the buy out.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 3, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That's the one blessing to come out of all this.



lol not it's not, Lucas' VII would have been tons better than this pile of shit.

Star Wars has gone to shit since Disney took over. Need i remind people of Aftermath? And that was only a small tastes of what's to come.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 3, 2015)

> lol not it's not, Lucas' VII would have been tons better than this pile of shit



Elaborate on his supposed VII plans because the prequels and idiotic edits to the OT make that dubious.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 3, 2015)

The entire premise of Episode VII is not so subtly saying “Hey guys, remember those shitty prequels? Haha God they were shit. Here’s more of what you loved 30 years ago!”

J.J. wrote the story as a needlessly convoluted way to integrate everything he could find from the OT. J.J. caved in to the demands of the same whiny fucks who constantly shit on Lucas for his mistakes. 

Yes he fucked up, Yes the prequels were wasted potential, but that’s no excuse to rehash the same contrived shit just to make a bunch of middle-aged man-children rock hard about their childhoods. The prequel trilogy actually tried different ideas from the originals. They made an effort. They were piles of shit, but they made an effort to expand upon what was present in terms of both world building and plot structure.

This on the other hand is pretty much A New Hope 2.0

The prequels were terrible but this is in a way just as terrible by virtue of having no identity of its own.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2015)

Arishem said:


>



This ia amazing! Where did you find it?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just 2 more weeks.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> it was Lucas who made the call even before the buy out.



There was a news story just last week about GL whining because they didn't use a single one of his ideas. We discussed it for like a page on here.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2015)

The hype is real, I wanna see this opening night because if I dont, spoilers will be pretty much unavoidable.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2015)

> *Lawrence Kasdan Wanted STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS To Feel Less Like The Prequels*
> 
> As the screenwriter of The Empire Strikes Back, Return of the Jedi, The Force Awakens, and the Han Solo anthology film, Lawrence Kasdan has had a big hand in forming the Star Wars universe. Recently, he sat down with the Los Angeles Times to discuss the past, present, and future of the franchise.
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2015)

it will definitely be interesting having a different director for each film...each, provided they don't suck, could be a very welcome flavor to something that's tasted so fucking bad for so long.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 4, 2015)

They all going to suck.

Pandering to stupid OT fans does make for a good movie.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L5pz80hjmdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> They all going to suck.
> 
> Pandering to stupid OT fans does make for a good movie.



you may be right.

but they can't _possibly_ be any worse than the prequel trilogy.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2015)

Finn is the new Jar-Jar though fam

Can't say they aren't pandering to PTfags either


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2015)

Fang said:


> Finn is the new Jar-Jar though fam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2015)

lol what's so bad about Finn?


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> They all going to suck.
> 
> Pandering to stupid OT fans does make for a good movie.



The prequel trilogy was fucking dogshit and I say this as a former hardcore fan who couldn't stop blabbering about how allegedly awesome the clone troopers and light saber fights were back in the day.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> lol not it's not, Lucas' VII would have been tons better than this pile of shit.
> 
> Star Wars has gone to shit since Disney took over. Need i remind people of Aftermath? And that was only a small tastes of what's to come.



Disney didn't have anything to do with the production of Aftermath. That was handled Del Ray books themselves. And they've been known to release huge piles of shit for decades.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2015)

Except you're confusing Bantam with Del Rey


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2015)

As I expected.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 5, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> The entire premise of Episode VII is not so subtly saying ?Hey guys, remember those shitty prequels? Haha God they were shit. Here?s more of what you loved 30 years ago!?
> 
> J.J. wrote the story as a needlessly convoluted way to integrate everything he could find from the OT. J.J. caved in to the demands of the same whiny fucks who constantly shit on Lucas for his mistakes.
> 
> ...



with one crucial exception

it hasn't actually come out yet so you don't know how bad or good it actually is


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Dec 5, 2015)

Still, just to not be deluding, there is a chance of it to be terrible. Even the trailers, good in themselves, demonstrate some stuff that makes me worried. 
Tie-Fighters and X-Wings are all around. Planets cosplay OT's ordinariness. All setting and environment stuff try to awake the nostalgia. 
In the same moment, the plot bits we got are not that exciting, at least for me. There are another "farm girl" and weird Dude, cosplaying Vader, that want to do some weird shit, more likely stupid shit. Another "evil chancellor" want to do something evil. There is another war around the superweapon. 
It seemed like Disney thinks that the repeating cycles of OT is the only way to make SW Universe good and fans satisfied.
But i would be confused if we will get OT Remix. I want the healthy development of the SW Universe, not the money making complex of OT Remix Cycles.



Btw, i find the Disney's attempts to market Poe Dameron as one of the lead characters pretty funny.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2015)

Most people who are old and wise enough here to go through the PT when they were airing at the box office are still pretty cynical about the reboot/sequel movies so we'll see

That's all there is to it


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 5, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> They all going to suck.
> 
> Pandering to stupid OT fans does make for a good movie.



How can a trilogy that is not even complete suck?We have not even seen the first movie let alone the other 2 that have yet to happen. They go for the OT feel because the PT still lingers as a poor taste, they want to assure people it is closer to the SW that was better received. 

They can still do their own thing while playing with some OT concepts.

I mean you could be right but too early.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 5, 2015)

Fang said:


> Finn is the new Jar-Jar though fam


----------



## GarrettTheThief (Dec 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Still, just to not be deluding, there is a chance of it to be terrible. Even the trailers, good in themselves, demonstrate some stuff that makes me worried.
> Tie-Fighters and X-Wings are all around. Planets cosplay OT's ordinariness. All setting and environment stuff try to awake the nostalgia.


This has been a big complaint I have had. All the planets just look unexciting and dull, Jakku is basically Tatooine 2.0, that snow planet who's name I forgot is just a less impressive looking Hoth with trees, and that planet where the Tie fighters and X-wings are fighting does not look any different then Yavin(take away my complaint if it is based on what I heard). This the month the film is premiering and so far there has been nothing about the new planets that strikes me as unique or interesting.





Harbour said:


> Btw, i find the Disney's attempts to market Poe Dameron as one of the lead characters pretty funny.


Ikr? The way his poster came so much later shows how little they seem to care about his role as a part of the "new big 3". Then again that has been pretty evident for a while with how things has kept adding up to how he is getting less screen time then any of the other main characters including the old cast which is just bringing him down to minor character status. They are really going to have to up his screen time and role in the next movies to make up for his lack of time in this one if the rumors are true(which they are really starting to from what I am seeing).


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 6, 2015)

Fang said:


> Finn is the new Jar-Jar though fam
> 
> *Can't say they aren't pandering to PTfags either*



They better pander to both. As much as i enjoyed the OT when i saw them for the first time this year i'm still a PT kid. Still have an attachment to those films and both clone wars series so they better have something for me in there too. Don't give a darn that OT fans hate the prequels but they can't just alienate my crowd altogether though.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2015)

I recently rewatched Episode 3

holy fuck was it awful

i was laughing and cringing all the way through

I can't believe i thought this was decent when i first saw it back when i was 17

anyone who loves the prequels is pure trash in my eyes and should be excised from the gene pool


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2015)

lol           Warudo


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 6, 2015)

Lol, ok bruh ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 6, 2015)

The World said:


> I recently rewatched Episode 3
> 
> holy fuck was it awful
> 
> ...



shut up simon pegg


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 6, 2015)

The World said:


> anyone who loves the prequels is pure trash in my eyes and should be excised from the gene pool


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2015)

episode 3 was indeed the story lucas wanted to tell. 

I? pod racing and a lightsaber duel. qui gon was cool i guess....sando aqua monster was pretty cool looking...everyhting else i wouldn't watch again. 

II? the worst. forced awkard romance. only thing good to come out of this was Genndy tartakovsky's micro clone wars series.

even as a kid there was something about these 2 movies my little 11 year old mind knew about that sprouted red flags. my friend would come over and ask to marathon them and i'd admit i didnt want to.

lets look at the originals.

hope: the problems from behind the scenes clearly show but you cant help but respect how it managed to get off the ground the way it did. i'd really would like to know why it blew into such a phenomenon back in the 70's.

empire: its where things got BIGGER, it had everything from romance, tension, drama, excitement, betrayal, revenge, revelation, if i were to choose a theme for this it be the asteroid field. obviously the best of the bunch. yet for some reason made less than its predecessor. 

jedi: a tiny bit of a step back thanks to the ewok scenes which painfully put the story to a halt. and really? another death star? i heard it would have been better had it been on kashyyyk which would give chewie more to do. the luke vs vader plot was all the more worth it.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 6, 2015)

From my point of view positivies and negatives of the prequels:

TPM
+New planets, races, fauna, space ships.
+Obi-Wan. 
-Gon-Jin. Looks like 4EP Kenobi but without iconic lines and eccentric behaviour. Script sucked everything cool and spicy out of him. We in fact know nothing about him and he didnt do something really cool.
-Plot execution. Tooooooo booooooooring and looooooong. They went here and there, then back again. Some politic BS, that, once again, might has been done engaging, but turned into some boring shit. Tatooine race was too long and not that intertaining. I wouldnt like to see it again.

AotC
+New races and planets are interesting.
+Obi-Wan.
+Jango Fett. Actor is badass.
+Space chasing. These sonic bombs and their sound were epic.
+Geonosis battle.
-Dooku. Once again, script didnt give him some interesting lines, and sir Lee, with all my respect, couldnt do anything to beat script shit.
-Anakin. Annoying brat. Thats it.
-Plot execution. Once again, its directed so shitty. Love story between Anakin and Padme was poor.
-Something with graphic. In high quality TPM and RotS look pretty good. AotC on other hand looks too cartoony. Chromokey looks bad.


RotS
+Massive Battles. Planet and space battles. All without exception. 
+Duels. Did you notice i never mention them before? Because i feel duels in TPM and AotC werent executed well. It was either CGI-fest (Youda vs ...), or too short fights without "Wow effect" (AotC other fights), or simply not that good directed (Maul vs Gon and Kenobi untill Gon's death specifically. When it became Kenobi vs Maul, it was really good and intense).
RotS story is different. I dont know what happened. Did they change the fight coordinator or fight coordinator pulled the best work he could do? Whatever, the Anakin vs Dooku was intense and angry, and ended pretty awesome (-Kill him now. -I shouldnt. -Dew it!) Kenobi vs Grievous was really badass with these spinning lightsabers and Obi-Wan's Soresu. Mace Windu's style was really intimidating. In his eyes you could see how he met Sidious' hate with his own. And won (?). And ofc, the best duel in the franchise, Anakin vs Obi-Wan on the Mustafar. Brilliant choreography, great director's work, great acting (if we exclude Anakin's lines), great music, great ending. Oh, and i forgot about Yoda vs Sidious. CGI was better than in AotC and symbolism of that battle in the Senate Room was obvious and appropriate.
+Plot Concept and execution. Its great. I mean, Lucas did his job very well. The Anakin's path to DS was great, as well as plot twists pushed him to it. There are only two  weak points. One of it is fast Anakin's change after Windu's death. I dont find it too serious. The second is love line and even then it was done signifcantly better than in the AotC. Simply because relationships between Anakin and Padme already existed and didnt need to be developed much.
+Obi-Wan and Palpatin. Actors killed them. Best representation of characters in the franchise. SW never was Oscar-aimed franchise, so its not that hard for Ewan and Ian to be the best actors SW ever had.
-Dialogues. They are shit. The only decent speech RotS had is Palpatin's story about Darth Plagueis.


On Hayden.
-In AotC he had shitty acting with face and mouth.
+-In RotS he had shitty acting with mouth and pretty damn good acting with face.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 6, 2015)

i like to pitch blame on lucas instead of hayden. he's clearly not a good actors director


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2015)

Harbour said:


> From my point of view positivies and negatives of the prequels:
> 
> TPM
> +New planets, races, fauna, space ships.
> ...



I did like the Yoda vs Sidious Senate fight but it was so short and intercut and cheesy as hell at times

also Yoda bitches out at the end

it's not even like he knew of Anakins kids at this time

little cunt just gives up when he knows Sidious will rule the galaxy as a tyrant

BRAVO LUCAS

and yeah the dialogue is pure ass

the Plagueis backstory was nice but the fact that Anakin never questioned why a Senator knows so much about the Sith made me want to shut off of my TV right then and there

the sheer stupidity of characters is appalling with nothing ever explained

like was Sidious using Sith Sorcery to make Anakin as dumb as bricks or was the savior of the galaxy born a knuckle dragging mouth breathing simian cave man?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2015)

Abrams has on and off productions. I hope this one actually turns out good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5D5ejFKQZB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 6, 2015)

PT movies have issues but I'd still say each has its own merit when you DON'T compare them directly with the OT except maybe AoTC

Which was pretty shitty all around and the worst of the three movies by far

They aren't though what I'd call "unwatchable" or "trash" though, that's reserved for garbage like 300 or Battlefield Earth

They just don't stack up to the OT


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2015)

> *STAR WARS Franchise Looking To Bring Female Directors And Screenwriters Aboard*
> 
> Star Wars producer Kathleen Kennedy recently stated that she would like a female director or screenwriter to help develop one of the upcoming projects but there's one problem - none have called the Lucasfilm offices to inquire. _"I had not had one single phone call from a woman telling me that she really, really wants to direct a ‘Star Wars’ movie,"_ Kennedy told The Wrap.  Shec continued, _"They need to be the ones picking up the phone and saying, ‘Hey, let me tell you what ‘Star Wars’ means to me and how much I could do with it."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Dec 7, 2015)

Im rewatching the entire series with my friend


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 7, 2015)

Legend said:


> Im rewatching the entire series with my friend



So, A New Hope, Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi on VHS or Laser Disk?


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Frightening


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

Fang said:


> Frightening





this image answers 2 questions:

1, the reason why storm troopers always miss and 2, why Finn is always panting and sweating


----------



## Tiger (Dec 7, 2015)

Always thought it was funny how Mace Windu and Obi-Wan could never quite grasp the definition of "balance". Anakin was destined to bring balance to the force. To a Jedi Council that was on the ruling side of a galaxy that barely remembered Sith at the time, they should have shit their pants the moment Anakin was found and sabered him into tiny pieces.

*shrug*

First three episodes are just not good, and Hayden Christensen was a bad cast. Clone Wars and Rebels are both infinitely better entertainment value. Hopefully 7-9 are the best of the bunch.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> this image answers 2 questions:
> 
> 1, the reason why storm troopers always miss and 2, why Finn is always panting and sweating



Ooga booga where da Imperial women at


----------



## Harbour (Dec 7, 2015)

I thought Disney has already brought a bunch of female screenwriters and storywriters in the SW franchise.
Cant see how female will be able to direct good typical SW movie. There is always a chance for a female's fuck ups.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2015)

So we'll be getting another trilogy them after Episode IX?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Cant see how female will be able to direct good typical S*J*W movie.



you can't? 'cuz I sure can.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

imperial women are all doms, sadists and about that cuck life

nah chill fam


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> you can't? 'cuz I sure can.


----------



## Legend (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 7, 2015)

PFFTTTT they are actually doing this just cause of diversity rather than to make the best movie possible. That's how cheap this has become.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2015)

dark times ahead


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> I recently rewatched Episode 3
> 
> holy fuck was it awful
> 
> ...



Episode 3 was the best behind Episode 1 bro.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

that's not saying much


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

i rewatched the prequels and thought that they actually weren't so bad to be honest. 

yeah there are really funny (as in fun to make fun of) scenes, especially between padme and anakin, or anakin's behavior in ep 3, but overall i loved them. and yeah jar jar was annoying but honestly after its first main scenes he/she kind of mellows out and doesn't appear much anyways. and yeah young anankin looked like he walked off of a home alone open casting call but he's just in one movie. 

there are so many more characters and worlds and there's the political storyline going on and the manipulation and the action was really fun to watch. and anakin's acting got more natural as it went on. 

way more fun than watching sand people and droids for the first 45 minutes. or that fucking jet scene at the end of a new hope when they're trying to shoot the death star. did they have to go through 5 different fodder pilots for 30 minutes when we know luke is gonna give the final shot. there's only so much i can take of them flying around the exact same set with the exact same shit happening.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> i rewatched the prequels and thought that they actually weren't so bad to be honest.
> 
> yeah there are really funny (as in fun to make fun of) scenes, especially between padme and anakin, or anakin's behavior in ep 3, but overall i loved them. and yeah jar jar was annoying but honestly after its first main scenes he/she kind of mellows out and doesn't appear much anyways. and yeah young anankin looked like he walked off of a home alone open casting call but he's just in one movie.
> 
> ...



no it wasn't

no he didn't


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> I did like the Yoda vs Sidious Senate fight but it was so short and intercut and cheesy as hell at times
> 
> *also Yoda bitches out at the end
> 
> ...


yeah that's something (perhaps not in yoda's instance) that i appreciate about the prequels though. there are a lot of moments when obi wan or qui gon or the jedi back out instead of continuing to fight. i was like "why the fuck are you giving up so easily they're just bigger droids you guys are the good guys you guys will obviously beat them all if you try" but then i realized that im just so accustomed to seeing good guys beat bad guys and not die because plot reasons. so i actually appreciate how they didn't make the jedi invincible against everyone. sure they beat smaller droids, but then sometimes bigger droids showed up and they decided to surrender or whatever. and i guess it's nice to keep it realistic and grounded like that instead of turning the droids into fodder.

that's why it surprised me when obi wan decided to take on griveous on his own in RotS. he was just so outnumbered, and prior to that he had surrendered to some bigger droids in the space battle (though that was probably a bit tactical). that fight was awesome, with griveous' lightsabers hitting the ground. and obi wan was great in that fight. 

unlike in video games where you're guaranteed to win and you rarely surrender


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> no it wasn't
> 
> no he didn't



well his face did. in revenge of the sith, it felt natural for anakin to act like that. i guess what i mean is we got more accustomed to the acting. it was so shockingly bad in attack of the clones but we eventually got kind of used to it/expected it to be bad so it wasn't as jarring. 

yeah he was really stupid though.. after he kills windu and suddenly goes from "what have i done" to "teach me your ways" that wasn't the actor's fault at all, there was absolutely no dialogue in between that to even give him a chance at showing us why anakin changed his mind so damn fast (and obviously we all know why he did it, because of padme, but it just feels so sudden). i blame the writing / lucas for that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...comparing AotC and RotS which had the backing of Lucasfilms aka _money unending_ to a New Hope which was made on a shoe string budget, handled like a B-grade straight to video movie that no one but Lucas took seriously...
oh, it was also made nearly 40 years ago with all that implies technologically.


fucking shamefuru dispray


how about we shit on Ben-Hur or Spartacus next and say it wasn't nearly as good as 300?


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

not sure how i feel yet about ep VII. i just miss the technology of the prequels (the silver smooth transports). not a huge fan on the boxy look but obviously this is post tril so it'll keep being boxy. 

also i hate that shot they have of the storm troopers in front of the giant empire banner in the trailers. it's just such an obvious allusion to the nazi's. it's like it's trying really hard to seem deep and cinematic. it comes across as cheap and amateurish instead because of how overdone and obvious it is.

but i love the rest of the cinematography and the set pieces. BB-8 seems adorable but poor thing is destined for disney merchandising.

i hope the storylines aren't so based off of real life. (you know, like references to current events or SJW issues). the prequels didn't try to shove any post 9/11 shit down our throats, i hope this is the same in that it avoids being preachy and instead just delivers us a continuation of a fantasy.  but i have a feeling this will be very preachy, it being disney and what not.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

yes the constant, abrupt and inorganic scene changes ruined the flow of the movie, and took me out it.

ruined the immersion, not to mention nothing but green screen and artificially poor set design with such ersatz acting left me wondering why I wasted my time slogging through it again


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 7, 2015)

> "Star Wars producer Kathleen Kennedy recently stated that she would like a female director or screenwriter to help develop one of the upcoming projects but there's one problem - none have called the Lucasfilm offices to inquire. "I had not had one single phone call from a woman telling me that she really, really wants to direct a ?Star Wars? movie," Kennedy told The Wrap. Shec continued, "They need to be the ones picking up the phone and saying, ?Hey, let me tell you what ?Star Wars? means to me and how much I could do with it."


>wants more women to take greater part in SW productions
>no woman wants to take more part in SW productions

Kinda shows shows you need to focus on more important things then trying to desperately appease the few groups of females who most likely do not give much of a shit about if the director has a vagina.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> ...comparing AotC and RotS which had the backing of Lucasfilms aka _money unending_ to a New Hope which was made on a shoe string budget, handled like a B-grade straight to video movie that no one but Lucas took seriously...
> oh, it was also made nearly 40 years ago with all that implies technologically.
> 
> 
> ...



im not trying to judge the trilogy with the context of its time. yeah it was probably awesome back then, but i just happen to be rewatching all of em in (storyline) order and realized how fucking boring those scenes in a new hope are. im not going to say i prefer a new hope over attack of the clones just because a new hope was good for its time and attack of the clones was mediocre. that's like me saying that poor minority student should get into harvard because for they're good /for a minority/ but that white kid who's a lot smarter than him sucks in comparison to the other white boys so im gonna accept the minority who's worse than the white kid.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2015)

James Luceno will never write a Star Wars movie


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> yes the constant, abrupt and inorganic scene changes ruined the flow of the movie, and took me out it.
> 
> ruined the immersion, not to mention nothing but green screen and artificially poor set design with such ersatz acting left me wondering why I wasted my time slogging through it again



oh well yeah i guess i agree with you there in terms of immersion. i dont remember how i felt when watching it in theaters, but since ive been rewatching them at home i don't really mind laughing at the situation or thinking "wtf" during some of those inorganic scenes, since there are so many distractions when watching it at home vs at a movie theater so i didn't really notice how it was actually ruining the immersion. but yeah now that you mention it, it did ruin the immersion sometimes. 

i dont really mind the green screen too much to be honest. the mustafar scenes, yeah it felt a bit too video-game-ish but i think the CGI enhanced a lot of the backdrops. the visuals were stunning. during fights, too. that aspect doesn't bother me much, but i am excited for ep VII since i know it's bringing back sets and actual props and alien costumes. less CGI i would imagine. it looks great in the trailers so far.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2015)

Law said:


> Always thought it was funny how Mace Windu and Obi-Wan could never quite grasp the definition of "balance".



i always wondered why they decided to give mace purple lightsaber (i know sam wanted it and george said ok, hell isnt that the only thing an actor suggested that george said ok to in the entire PT???) but, red + blue = purple. and mace uses one of if not the most aggressive form of lightsaber combat. coincidence?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

multi colored lightsabers are canon now


Ahsoka has white sabers


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2015)

i still cant believe they turned the meme into a toy XD


it was a joke guys we didn't mean it!!


----------



## Harbour (Dec 7, 2015)

Windu's style is pretty agressive. Even in the Ep3 when he fought Sidious, he looks angry not less than his enemy. Vaapad's described as the style that came close to DS.
So, even if purple color was just a coincidence, it still fits the theme perfectly.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

yeah, Vapaad is based on form 7...the psychotic form of lightsaber combat


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Boba Fett had the most basic bitch death of all time
> 
> I can't believe there are still some people who think he is a badass



a friend of mine was telling me about how she bought some action figure of him, and i didn't even know who he was. i just did not remember him at all. it wasn't till i rewatched the prequels this weekend that i realized who he was. and i still don't get it. why the fuck was she so obsessed with him? he wasn't badass or cool or anything. he had a few short appearances... why the hell is he so popular


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> a friend of mine was telling me about how she bought some action figure of him, and i didn't even know who he was. i just did not remember him at all. it wasn't till i rewatched the prequels this weekend that i realized who he was. and i still don't get it. why the fuck was she so obsessed with him? he wasn't badass or cool or anything. he had a few short appearances... why the hell is he so popular



no clue tbh...

all I know is that his popularity spread and endured in a time long before the internet.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2015)

i guess 

1. his outfit
2. the way vader told him not to do the thing 
3. he found and helped catch han
4. his unique ship
5.his gadgets?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kZjBaah9oeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll admit Boba has a beast design.

Other than that, he has really nothing going for his character.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 7, 2015)

Boba's that one background character with a cool design that people notice and like because of how neat he looks. We don't know much about him, which adds to the appeal of the mysterious cool guy.

And the slow introduction in ANH makes sense when you consider the nature of the film. It was an introduction to an at the time new fictional universe. They had to take the time to show the droids' tough journey, their respective characters, and the vastness of a planet that was at once unfamiliar and familiar, as the audience spies desert vistas marked by strange alien creatures and the skeleton of something clearly not of our world. It's basic world building through visuals.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6tF8PvCWMX4[/YOUTUBE]

More footage


----------



## Harbour (Dec 7, 2015)

Some things give me comic style vibes.
1)Kylo Ren's walking. He walks like he has legs trauma. If he doesnt has it, then he tries to be intimidating too much. It looks like he cosplays some comic villain.


2)Camera zoom when Falcon flies through Destroyer's turbine. Looks like "Hey, its 2015 year! Kewl features are here"

3)Stormtrooper with anti-lightsaber's weapon. Did you saw that shit?


 He looks like game miniboss. I know, even prequels had some "kewl-looking" things like Obi-Wan gesture towards Grievous, but thats definitely next-level shit.
Also these camera movements.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 7, 2015)

Also that moment:


What with Daisy? I mean not her look on the face, which is understandable, but the weird motion of her face and body. They made it look really weird.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2015)

he's using the force to tornado her clit


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

He should use the Force to put a bag on her face first


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

are you implying she's a butterface?


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes

That is exactly what I'm saying


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't get behind that 

because i'm too busy behind her


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

Warudo knows


----------



## Tiger (Dec 7, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Also that moment:
> 
> 
> What with Daisy? I mean not her look on the face, which is understandable, but the weird motion of her face and body. They made it look really weird.



It's the distortion in the air due to the saber's reckless energy. And the fact she's terrified that she's about to die might have something to do with the rigid shaking of her body.

@bloodplz, why did you respond to my quote about "balance in the force" by talking about Windu? I meant...if Anakin was "the chosen one" who was going to bring balance to the force-- him turning into Vader isn't really going away from that idea. He was still the chosen one, and he fulfilled his role. He brought balance. The Jedi just misunderstood the prophecy.

As for Windu, yeah, I don't think it's a secret he was straddling light and dark choices in his head. Not all Jedi were puritanical and righteous. He still fought for the Jedi side of things, even if he let his emotions control him more than other Jedi would have liked.

He wasn't one of the most powerful with the force, but he was one of the strongest duelists in the history of the Jedi for his aggressive style and power. He put all his focus on lightsaber fighting, and his natural affinity was for force-neutrality. Hence purple. The fact that he wasn't even close to becoming Sith even though he walked that line shows how much stronger his willpower was than Anakin's.

In pure saber fighting, I don't think we've seen anyone since then who could beat him.

As for the anti-lightsaber weapons the trooper had...I thought the idea was that Jedi were considered to be almost entirely wiped out? Why did they invest so much into anti-lightsaber tech in that era? Still though, with stormtroopers being individuals instead of clones, you're bound to come across a few that know how to aim their blaster/assault cannons, and a few who have close combat proficiency. I'm down with that for sure. I'm tired of every stormtrooper being useless as fuck.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

if Boba survived

Mace should come back and Vaapad shattercrush Jar Jar Abrams face off


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> I can't get behind that
> 
> because i'm too busy behind her



Disgusting fam


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

she got a big fivehead but she still cute fam


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2015)

ehhhh that fivehead is unignorable

cute-ish at best

like if you're a real world 6/10 then you're a hollywood 3/10


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 7, 2015)

In all the trailers so far she looks like a little boy to me honestly.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> she got a big fivehead but she still cute fam



She is honestly average in every way


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ehhhh that fivehead is unignorable
> 
> cute-ish at best
> 
> like if you're a real world 6/10 then you're a hollywood 3/10



Agree, don't see any alluring qualities going off looks alone.

Wouldn't call her unattractive, just too average to take notice of in that way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

5 is average.

She's at least a 6.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

I meant it's _ignorable_


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> 5 is average.
> 
> She's at least a 6.



You must have really low standards 

She's a solid 5 tops


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2015)

also i foresee a multi page argument about whether she's a 5 or a 6

so i just wanna point out this is a difference of 1

and everyone should just agree to disagree 

at the end of the day i wouldn't look twice if i passed her on the street


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2015)

She's a cute Brit


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 7, 2015)

its just you said "balance" and it got me thinking of something related to the word


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and everyone should just agree to disagree
> 
> at the end of the day i wouldn't look twice if i passed her on the street



But that's exactly what I'm saying fam

She's average, not noticeably attractive or ugly in any way and nothing special compared to regular people

She doesn't stick out

Average fits her


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

Fang said:


> You must have really low standards


it's kind of hard (i.e. impossible) to label another person's standards in women as high or low 

What I _can_ say is that I've seen much more women in my life that look worse than her than look better. But again, that goes back to my taste. Like any argument over the attractiveness of a woman, regardless it's gonna end like this:


Lucaniel said:


> just agree to disagree


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

Luke was the same 

she's no slave outfit Leia sure


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2015)

tbh I _would_ hit it...but i def wouldn't chase it; wouldn't even srsly lie to bed it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

the attractiveness of slave Leia is overrated


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> What I _can_ say is that I've seen much more women in my life that look worse than her than look better. But again, that goes back to my taste. Like any argument over the attractiveness of a woman, regardless it's gonna end like this:



What I _can_ say is that I've seen much more women in my life that look better than her than look worse. But again, that goes back to my taste. Like any argument over the attractiveness of a woman.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2015)

> What I can say is that I've seen much more women in my life that look worse than her than look better.



that's because you live in north carolina


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Who lives in North Carolina?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

Fang said:


> What I _can_ say is that I've seen much more women in my life that look better than her than look worse. But again, that goes back to my taste. Like any argument over the attractiveness of a woman.


Your parroting my post confirms the point of my post.

So what was _your_ point?



Lucaniel said:


> that's because you live in north carolina


what does this have to do with anything?

like, yeah, it's fun to make jokes about the South, I get it, but your post still doesn't make sense. I actually go to a school that's renowned for the amount of hot girls in attendance, and it's not like you have the experience or position to confirm or deny


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Your parroting my post confirms the point of my post.
> 
> So what was _your_ point?



Parroting? I was just replying with a like-minded response, fam.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

Fang said:


> Parroting? I was just replying with a like-minded response, fam.


Your post was 100% redundant, but 'aight.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *like, yeah, it's fun to make jokes about the South, I get it, but your post still doesn't make sense.*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the attractiveness of slave Leia is overrated



Yeah, she was hotter in the snow fort in ESB imo.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Your post was 100% redundant, but 'aight.



Nah it was essential man. And you aren't the only Southerner here.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

lol I'm just sayin

that's like saying "lol da South is so backwards; they play paintball with cows on Tuesday nights"

you're technically succeeding at making fun of the South, but the joke doesn't make sense cause it's based on something unfounded


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

Fang said:


> Nah it was essential man. And you aren't the only Southerner here.


I didn't say I was?


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

I think your grasping at some imagined shit now, I never said you weren't or were in the first place, just adding my two cents on the Southern part


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I didn't say I was?


fuck you fam


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

Fang said:


> I think your grasping at some imagined shit now, I never said you weren't or were in the first place, just adding my two cents on the Southern part


ah, okay


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

damn forgot i was on stunna's side on this one 

fuck u anyway


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

s1ck burn


----------



## Harbour (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2015)

>obsession: darth vader

LOL


----------



## Harbour (Dec 7, 2015)

How Plagueis weapon name translates?  Something La Fuerza.
up. Oh i got it.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2015)

he's a mad stan

topkek


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

The World said:


> she got a big fivehead but she still cute fam



wait what's a fivehead? is that a type of forehead ? 


if you guys think she's a 5, what are your thoughts on padme and leia? i think padme is obviously very beautiful. 

i think leia is surprisingly attractive.. like, when she's wearing all white in a new hope. her face close ups, you can't help but look at her face, there's just something unique there. i think her petite body help with the rest of her attractiveness though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2015)

Padme gets a 7 or 8. Leia gets a 5 or 6 depending on how the light hits her.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Padme gets a 7 or 8. Leia gets a 5 or 6 depending on how the light hits her.



yeah it really depends for leia. 

padme's white outfit in attack of the clones when they're rescuing obi wan. so hot.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 7, 2015)

Harbour said:


>



Snoke kinda looks like Plagueis


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Snoke kinda looks like Plagueis


Vault, where you at?  You have some explaining to do!


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

Snoke
origin: unknown
occupation: supreme leader of the first order
weapon: the dark side of the force!
ally: kylo ren
actor: andy serkis (lord of the rings

Kylo Ren
origin: unknown
occupation: member of the gentlemen of ren, later an ally of the first order
weapon: red lightsaber with crossguards
obsession: darth vader
actor: adam driver (girls)

Maz Kanata:
origin: Tatoonie (possibly)
occupation: pirate/mercenary 
actress: lupita nyong'o (twelve years a slave)

Captain Pha--
origin: unknown
occupation: captain of ---- first order, --- in search and capture of ----
weapon: pistols and rifles ----
actress: gwendolin ----- (game of thrones)

Hux
origin: unknown
occupation: general of high ---- 


----- indicate that the picture is cut off.



im surprised that the stormtrooper captain is a woman o__O

i googled the actress, it's gwendoline christie. plays captain phasma.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

We knew Phasma was a woman when it was confirmed a long TIME AGO that the woman who played Brienne in the GoT tv series


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

Why are we discussing her?  Phasma is the least interesting character that has been announced.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Same reason why we talk about Finn too


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

Finn is a godsend next to Poe.  Good lord is charisma absent from that man!


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 7, 2015)

Harbour said:


>



I'm hearing that that is fake or at least not very accurate.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Finn is a godsend next to Poe.



This is bait


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Padme gets a 7 or 8. Leia gets a 5 or 6 depending on how the light hits her.



this gets a 2/10 for bait


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2015)

Is Stunna talking about looks?  Padme would definitely stomp Leia if the entire thread were polled.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2015)

Luc pls

Stunna is only 19

He doesn't have enough experience yet


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2015)

We're talking about appearance-wise right?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh, Carrie.

[YOUTUBE]Kh1t2MJDbrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

Natalie Portman is better looking than carrie fischer yea

but padme's face is devoid of all emotion that she might as well be a fucking cement block that Yoda tosses around in his free time


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2015)

At her peak? And physical best? Natalie doesn't hold a candle to Fisher at her prime imo


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

she had a better body sure



but face wise nah


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2015)

That Snoke picture looks almost official. We'll find out soon.

And that is a cute dog.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2015)

The World said:


> she had a better body sure
> 
> 
> 
> but face wise nah



I'm including face wise fam


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

watch Jar Jar Bum pull a Shyamalan twist and have Snoke be Plagueis but is really Sidious by the end00


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

who is really Jar Jar by the end of the trilogy


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2015)

Im interested in General Hux.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 8, 2015)

The World said:


> who is really Jar Jar by the end of the trilogy



Jar Jar is a good-hearted fool, not a Sith Lord. That idiotic "fan theory" is the most over-played thing going right now in Star Wars.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, it was entertaining for a minute. Yet there are so many that took it way too seriously.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 8, 2015)

Hux looks like the one of those OT focus imperial guys who have died each episode. Hope he will at least get the treatment of this guy

who managed to become the admiral and lived till the very end.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 8, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> We're talking about appearance-wise right?



yeah

i think padme has some personality....... some... 

nothing close to leia of course

i think padme was hotter in attack of the clones than revenge of the sith
i know pregnancy was supposed to make her glowing but like damn idk it's like they made her makeup look really sweaty and tan instead.


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2015)

ESPN is doing, "The Evolution of a Lightsaber Duel" Documentary


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Dec 8, 2015)

Putin with white double lightsaber please.


----------



## GarrettTheThief (Dec 8, 2015)

Seeing people on other forums calling the riot trooper badass makes me


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 8, 2015)

GarrettTheThief said:


> Seeing people on other forums calling the riot trooper badass makes me



more effective than their blasters at least


----------



## GarrettTheThief (Dec 8, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> more effective than their blasters at least



No less ridiculous to see.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this gets a 2/10 for bait





Rukia said:


> Is Stunna talking about looks?  Padme would definitely stomp Leia if the entire thread were polled.


lol right?

Fuck outta' here, Luc; you're never gonna make choosing Portman over Fisher look like a fringe opinion.





Fang said:


> Luc pls
> 
> Stunna is only 19
> 
> He doesn't have enough experience yet





Fang said:


> At her peak? And physical best? Natalie doesn't hold a candle to Fisher at her prime imo


ayy       lmao


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2015)

Now that I have some pictures to jog my memory.  I think Stunna might have even been a little generous with that '5' rating.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Jar Jar is a good-hearted fool, not a Sith Lord. That idiotic "fan theory" is the most over-played thing going right now in Star Wars.


Yeah, I thought that meme was funny for a good 3 seconds.



Rukia said:


> Now that I have some pictures to jog my memory.  I think Stunna might have even been a little generous with that '5' rating.


The 5 I gave Fisher?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8cZUHQTBGBE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9Nn-zq-iisI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KrHT6X7Zykc[/YOUTUBE]



Pilaf said:


> Jar Jar is a good-hearted fool, not a Sith Lord. That idiotic "fan theory" is the most over-played thing going right now in Star Wars.



Agreed.



tari101190 said:


>



Thats very cool.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Tiger (Dec 8, 2015)

Daisy isn't a supermodel, but she's without a doubt an attractive girl. Is anyone buying that 'I have high-standards/looking cool on the internet' bullshit? _tbh tbf_


For everyone else:

Is the Snoke = Plagueis theory an incredibly popular one, or still fledgling? I tend to think it makes some sense considering how much mastery the guy had over life and death. If so, Sidious attempted to kill him because: a) he'd gone soft and didn't fit with his ambition to rule the galaxy; b) because they both wanted to rule the galaxy, and Sidious was just trying to come out on top. What do you think? The Rule of Two would clearly give Sidious all the motivation he'd _need_ to kill his master, but was that why? And if he knew Plagueis was so powerful in that area, was he really so arrogant that he didn't make sure he'd succeeded?

We know for sure that Plagueis is a beast, of course. You don't kill someone in their sleep because you think a fair fight would go your way...


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ayy       lmao



Little boy go to bed


----------



## Arishem (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol right?
> 
> Fuck outta' here, Luc; you're never gonna make choosing Portman over Fisher look like a fringe opinion.



the bait part was fisher being 5/10 (average) or 6/10 (just above average)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2015)

Law said:


> Daisy isn't a supermodel, but she's without a doubt an attractive girl. Is anyone buying that 'I have high-standards/looking cool on the internet' bullshit? _tbh tbf_



*Phew*

I was waiting for the "if you don't find her attractive; you're just trying to look cool" response. I'm shocked to see it hasn't happened _sooner_.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Phew*
> 
> I was waiting for the "if you don't find her attractive you're trying to look cool" response. I was shocked to see it hasn't happened sooner.



right?

i think that's a reflection on ridley just not being that attractive


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2015)

Arishem said:


>



damn, I laughed harder at this shit than I should have...


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2015)

Yoda is a pedo

so he must be a catholic priest

little shit a fake jedi


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's true, homie. Sorry.



you blind, homo. sorry


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2015)

damn you people


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> No.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 8, 2015)

Fisher got me on this, I don't know, Port has a prettier face, but fisher...


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2015)

So the People over at Collider managed to get 3 independent sources close to the Production of  the Force Awakens to verify that that leaked image from the Spanish magazine is indeed the image of Supreme Leader Snoke.

So it would appear that Snoke is Darth Plaugus.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 8, 2015)

nah man

snoke is a snake

snoke da snake


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KWZVYl_19rk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]yzyRF7BLAQs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fRQthTlEn70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 9, 2015)

Hux and Kylo with Phasma in the background. All these baddies


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 9, 2015)

The  thing is way too strong in the Rey figurine. It's just creepy to me, especially with the facial expression they chose for her. I wouldn't want that thing on my shelf. I'd cover it up with a towel. Imagine waking up in the middle of the night and seeing this constipated glare.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 9, 2015)

^i hate those strands of hair they added in front of her ears
makes her look like a demon
also her hairline.. idk.. 

is anyone else annoyed by the british accent? or are you guys ok with it?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2015)

I wish she was pretty and not so average looking


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Am I the only one who thought of Chris Hansen?

especially after this


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> ^i hate those strands of hair they added in front of her ears
> makes her look like a demon
> also her hairline.. idk..
> 
> is anyone else annoyed by the british accent? or are you guys ok with it?



the Brit accent is typically the Imperial accent while the American one is used by the rebels...a way to differentiate them further aside from appearance.

D Riddley just a lazy bih..but perhaps because she was raised by a former Imperial officer it may be intentional.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2015)

Im gonna miss the fox fanfare before the film


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 9, 2015)

Harbour said:


>



It's real!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lHgbbM9pu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9a1QMh6A_L8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 9, 2015)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]9a1QMh6A_L8[/YOUTUBE]



It just won't feel the same without hearing that before watching the movie. Regardless of how bad the PT was that fanfar always gave me that classic Star Wars feeling.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2015)

Plagueis hype dayum


----------



## Bart (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah that Snoke image is real ~

Disney contacted John Campea after the Movie Talk episode, and asked him politely to remove the first discussion segment.


----------



## Akiji (Dec 9, 2015)

Plagueis


----------



## Harbour (Dec 9, 2015)

Jaina Solo looks so badass here. 8th episode, i wait for you!!!


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2015)

What I dont get is why cant Finn AND Rey be Jedi? Why does it have to be just one? New Jedi Order?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2015)

Well that toy has just spoiled me about Rey becoming or not a Jedi but I'll let it pass because it looks pretty badass.

Maybe her bo staff is just a normal weapon before she gets a lightsaber.

I have a feeling both Finn & Rey will end up being Jedi.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

ofc theyre gonna both be Jedi...

you think one of these scrubs will be stronk enough to fight 25ft tall Darth Plageuis?

hell, even old man luke might hafta join the fray.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

Rey does look p cool there

still gonna be mad if Finn dies tho


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2o0egEfLWm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2015)

That "crossguard" will never stop looking dumb


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

Fang said:


> That "crossguard" will never stop looking dumb



yousa no laik anshent Laitsabur?


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2015)

Finn pls go


----------



## Harbour (Dec 9, 2015)

I hope old Luke won't be swinging the saber left and right like a baseball bat. Thats a stone age kind of shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

Harbour said:


> I hope old Luke won't be swinging the saber left and right like a baseball bat. Thats a stone age kind of shit.



I'll have you know that his style is called Djem So, a variant of form V of lightsaber combat


----------



## Harbour (Dec 9, 2015)

ty bro, that form also was used by anakin, and it looked awesome.


----------



## Bielec (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't see what's so bad about crossguard


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll take baseball saber over acrobatic saber, Obi Wan and Anakin spinning their sabers randomly on Mustafar for flashy move was stupid. I'm hoping Luke uses Legends Vader's custom Djem So by combining all 7 forms.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'll take baseball saber over acrobatic saber, Obi Wan and Anakin spinning their sabers randomly on Mustafar for flashy move was stupid.


*sigh***


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2015)

BB-8

is windows 10

watching u fap


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2015)

> *First Look At Bille Lourd In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *sigh***



shut the fuck up stunna!

that shit was horrendous and you know it


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't, but okay.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2015)

smh stunna smd


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

Stunnaer momma was givin berf to him when Phantom Menace first premiered...

that automatically disqualifies his opinion on this most srs matter.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 9, 2015)

People's hate for the PT is so strong they actually think that slow clunky lightsaber duels were better in the OT?


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2015)

Autism     OP


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

OT choreo < PT choreo

OT action overall > PT action


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2015)

There was only like...two lightsaber duels in the OT(3 if you count the short Obi vs Vader duel)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

this is true.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't see why characters who should be more agile can't use that in their fighting either.

Yes the PT had it dumb moments but I appreciated the idea of different people having different styles of fighting.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 9, 2015)

the prequel duels' problem wasn't styles or acrobatics
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0mUVY9fLlw[/YOUTUBE]

you can have exciting dynamic fights where the actors _aim_ at each other. the pt's choreography was more dance than fight


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

the way people use that video is dumb

sure, the presentation is funny, and it's always fun to see the illusion behind movies, but to use that video as _actual_ criticism? What does the video prove? That the actors aren't really swinging sticks at each other? That they're using visual trickery to make the fight look more intense than it actually is?

Welcome to the magic of movies.

Half of the tricks used in that fight people wouldn't even know were tricks if some dude hadn't painstakingly slowed down and edited the footage like that. Just because you know how the trick works, or you've attained an eye to see past it, it necessarily mean that it's a bad trick.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *sigh***


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2015)

If Kylo does that he gets dismembered,not complaining though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The gif may not bother you but it bothers others as it does nothing for the fight, serves no plot or thematic purpose and is'nt even an attack move.


allow me to explain why I disagree with you

_>"it does nothing for the fight"_

I've always had the impression that the point of spinning the sword in front of the opponent like that was to catch them off guard; make it hard for them to guess where you're going to strike next and counter

_>"serves no plot or thematic purpose"_

So every move in an action scene needs to symbolize something? lol

but you can derive something from that moment, if you so choose: it represents how well Anakin and Obi-Wan know each other and how equally matched they are.

They both try the same technique at the same time, and they both know one another so well that they're able to counter

_>"it isn't even an attack move"_

as I said, I read it as a tactic. Not every move in a fight is an "attack" one.

Plus, they literally spin the swords for, like 2 seconds. It's not like it's them standing their spinning for 30 seconds while it shot-reverse-shots back and forth between the two

you don't have to subscribe to my reasoning...but idc either way


----------



## Arishem (Dec 9, 2015)

people don't need to know the editing tricks or the exact way they miss to see that something is off. the duels resembling dance routines was a common complaint long before that video hit youtube. actors always whiff even with convincing choreography, but the initial movement is typically one that would connect if not for those last second corrections. these guys are literally swinging at nothing with long glowing weapons. no amount of perspective changes or slick editing can hide the deception


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

The fight's imperfect. I'm not saying it isn't. But it's also fun, and it's flaws, I feel, overblown.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2015)

Fang said:


> That "crossguard" will never stop looking dumb





Bielec said:


> Don't see what's so bad about crossguard



Nothing wrong with it, looks pretty good.



~Gesy~ said:


> There was only like...two lightsaber duels in the OT(3 if you count the short Obi vs Vader duel)



And as silly as some of the choreography is in those gifs/that video, it's still better than what Obi-Wan and Vader were doing in IV. Looked like the actors had no training, whatsoever.

That said, there's nothing wrong with Form V/Shien. It's solid.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2015)

Bielec said:


> Don't see what's so bad about crossguard





Law said:


> Nothing wrong with it, looks pretty good.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 9, 2015)

I will never be able to take the Crossguard Lightsaber seriously when all it does is remind me of all those crappy deviant OCs that try to make their character look cool but make them look retarded.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2015)

It wouldn't bleed like that if you kept your finger out of it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xwxBC71T9kE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2015)

Law said:


> It wouldn't bleed like that if you kept your finger out of it.



No one is buying it fam


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> allow me to explain why I disagree with you
> 
> _>"it does nothing for the fight"_
> 
> ...



this. its like "ok this is the part where he spins it!"


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 9, 2015)

Chinese trailer

[youtube]ECYgD7zylrE[/youtube]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 9, 2015)

interesting how ren and reys faces upclose are similar to eachother. coincideeeence?


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2015)

All this debate about OT vs PT lightsaber duels have me interested in how the ST will be handled


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2015)

That chinese trailer was great. Cut it right before the lightsabers of Finn's and Kylo's clashed.

Hearing Han talking to the Millenium Falcon was nice.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

Fang said:


> All this debate about OT vs PT lightsaber duels have me interested in how the ST will be handled



i think a few pages back JarJar stated that the dueling would feel less choreographed and more personal; hard hitting etc

I imagine he means more Kendo-ish and less like 2 fucking ravers having a dance off.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2015)

Kylo is pretty shit if he can't beat Finn or Rey


----------



## Harbour (Dec 10, 2015)

Never understood why some people post this scene to explain why they think PT's fights were bad. Cause it shows only why RotS fights are awesome and > OT's stone age lameness.

You can clearly see that characters' long fight led to the pinnacle of it when both of fighters show the highest degree of involvment, when the Force engulfs both of them to the degree that they let it to fully control their movements. Its a beautifull and intense moment.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 10, 2015)

The problem with the twirling going on there is that while it doesn't last a hilariously long time, it's long enough that even a casual moviegoer knows how silly it is. Giving explanations like how the movements are but an expression of the strength and skill of each in using the Force is ridiculous given that a scene in a movie should one, hold up on its own without a convoluted explanation from someone highly invested in the fictional universe, and two, it just plain looks silly in the context of film being a visual medium. What might sound good on paper doesn't necessary translate well to the movies, and this is definitely true of the twirling.

As heavily flawed as they are, the original series had fight scenes based in kendo, fitting given Lucas is a fan of the _jidaigeki_ genre. As a result, while some parts could get over the top, they were also somewhat grounded and looked less silly to those who weren't watching too closely. And even so, they worked with the characters, as multiple have pointed out how the combat in TESB and ROTJ reflected the characters and how they were interacting with one another. The prequels were more akin to _wuxia_, but the overly elaborate "fighting" was executed in a manner that lacked the charm of actual movies in the genre. Furthermore, except for some parts of the fight in ROTS, much of the fighting was nothing more than fighting for the sake of eye candy rather than reflecting much about the characters (even if there was some characterization in terms of fighting styles such as Dooku's precise fencing-like movements).

Heck, go back to the days of old school Hollywood and look at some of the duels there. It helped quite a bit that some actors actually had knowledge of fencing and were thus able to make even a fake sword fight look suitably intense yet elaborate.

TL;DR As far as I'm concerned, the twirling was dumb.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 10, 2015)

the twirling was more important than the emotion of what should have been an intense scene both action wise and dramatically speaking...

unfortunately the characterization of just about all PT characters was so bland that without that fucking twirling everyone would have fallen asleep, including the actors themselves.

tl;dr...Lucas a shit writer.


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank god McGregor isn't a shit actor so his Obi-Wan was actually pretty on par


----------



## Harbour (Dec 10, 2015)

*Kuromaku,* oh, come on - the fights in the ESB and RotJ dont reflect character's traits more than in the RotS or TPM, or AotC. 
In truth the only moments of character's reflection in the OT was the Luke's fear and anger towards Vader, when Leia's name was mentioned. That led Luke to swinging his blade like crazy, and that help him to overwhelm Vader. The exactly same thing happened to Obi-Wan in TPM, when he was enraged by the Gon-Jin's death. 
Which moments in OT fights reflected Vader or Luke? Luke's swings in the RotJ reflected his fiery young nature, Vader's ESB style shows his mannerism and arrogancy. when he blocked and overwhelmed Luke with one hand.
The same moments happened in the TPM, when Maul's arrogancy and mannerism led him to defeat, or when young but angry Obi-Wan overwhelmed him with the burst of chaotic attacks. Or the ellegancy of Dooku which reflects his arisotcratic nature. RotS Obi-Wan's wise, stoic, yet fiery nature resulted in the bunch of deflecting skills but also deadly smart counterattacks.

If we wont look at the fights through the prism of love or hate towards movie, we will see that PT's fights not less character's reflecting than OT's fights. Still PT fights were also done technically and stylistically better. Agile, physically OP humans with almost weightless sabers and the power that let them use weapon so easy wont be fighting slowly. They wont, because if one of the opponents will try to play ANH's Obi-Wan or Vader, the other will cut all his limbs in one or two faster attacks.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 10, 2015)

Fang said:


> Thank god McGregor isn't a shit actor so his Obi-Wan was actually pretty on par



i love mcgregor, he was a fantastic obi wan.


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2015)

I wish Mace had a better death in III


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 10, 2015)

Harbour said:


> *Kuromaku,* oh, come on - the fights in the ESB and RotJ dont reflect character's traits more than in the RotS or TPM, or AotC.
> In truth the only moments of character's reflection in the OT was the Luke's fear and anger towards Vader, when Leia's name was mentioned. That led Luke to swinging his blade like crazy, and that help him to overwhelm Vader.
> 
> ...
> ...



Cutting out one part of your comment and moving it to below so I can talk about that moment specifically.

Check the duel in ESB again. Look at Luke's attempts at trying to keep up with Vader early on in the duel. He's clearly the aggressor because this is the guy who hurt his friends and killed his mentor. He's trying to take control of the fight and failing miserably because Vader's simply on a different level. As you yourself noted, Vader isn't even taking the fight seriously. He's clearly aware of the gap in skill and wants to bring Luke into the fold. If anything, he's testing his son, as is heavily hinted when he finds himself judging Luke's skills ("All too easy"; "Impressive. Most Impressive"). As the fight goes on and Vader takes back control after Luke gets a lucky shot in, knocking him off the platform, Luke's swings get more desperate and tired, as seen when he is trying, in futility, to ward off all the debris Vader's throwing at him. By the time the fight reaches its final stage, Luke's cornered and he knows it. Vader's battering his defenses and Luke is outright simply trying to survive. He gets in a lucky strike that bounces off Vader's arm, which pisses off and empowers his father, who decides to stop with the games, corners Luke outright, and cuts his hand off to end the fight.



> The exactly same thing happened to Obi-Wan in TPM, when he was enraged by the Gon-Jin's death.



You mean Obi Wan getting pissed for a few seconds, then running out seemingly ready to express his rage as Luke did, only to launch into a series of _kata_ that look just as rehearsed as anything else in the movie?

In ROTJ, despite Vader having a cooler head, Luke's rage empowered him enough that his pure power was easily able to overwhelm Vader's own technical skill and brute strength. It's hinted at earlier in the fight when Luke kicks Vader down the stairwell and Sheev expresses his pleasure at this development, convincing Luke to sheathe his sword for the moment.



> The same moments happened in the TPM, when Maul's arrogancy and mannerism led him to defeat, or when young but angry Obi-Wan overwhelmed him with the burst of chaotic attacks. Or the ellegancy of Dooku which reflects his arisotcratic nature. RotS Obi-Wan's wise, stoic, yet fiery nature resulted in the bunch of deflecting skills but also deadly smart counterattacks.



I've pointed out how some fighting styles do communicate characterization. The problem with the duels in the prequels is that oftentimes these didn't do anything with what they had (characterization through fighting styles) simply because most of the time, the rest of the movies had failed to build up to these scenes in terms of plotting and characterization. ESB builds up to a confrontation between Luke and Vader, as does ROTJ, where the Throne Room scenes are the emotional core of the movie. In TPM, we don't get much characterization for Maul, as cool as he looked, and in AOTC, Dooku is only alluded to, but then fails to do much. Hell, even his introduction comes off as completely flat despite Christopher Lee usually being pretty good at creating a strong presence in whatever he's in. As a result, I just couldn't have cared less about his fight scene. As for Maul, we have nothing much to work with. Had we seen him do evil things or have more close calls with the Jedi, there would have been something for the final duel in TPM to build upon.

Now, granted, Maul needn't have interacted directly with the good guys. Vader didn't until everyone was in Bespin, but even then, from pursuing Luke and the Rebels, as well as his killing of Obi Wan, not to mention the buildup from Luke's failure when had that vision on Dagobah, there was something to work with.



> If we wont look at the fights through the prism of love or hate towards movie, we will see that PT's fights not less character's reflecting than OT's fights. Still PT fights were also done technically and stylistically better. Agile, physically OP humans with almost weightless sabers and the power that let them use weapon so easy wont be fighting slowly. They wont, because if one of the opponents will try to play ANH's Obi-Wan or Vader, the other will cut all his limbs in one or two faster attacks.



While the choreography was in many ways superior to the OT, the writing wasn't, which makes all the difference. Sure, the newer fights looked fancier, but they held less emotional weight, so all we could look forward to was the fancy techniques much like infants amused by jingling keys. The old fights, while not all that technically impressive, especially by modern standards, felt more grounded due to the inspiration taken from kendo style duels. Between this grounding and the superior writing, there are thus fewer nits to pick overall by even a casual viewer, while the prequels had crappy writing and little substance to work with, meaning that we had few positive aspects to distract us from a series of fights that emphasized style over substance.

As for the ANH duel, no one really holds it to too high a standard given the limitations of the actors, whether in terms of training for sword fights or Prowse's ability to move in the Vader costume. It also faces the problem of not really meaning as much to the viewer due to us barely knowing about the relationship between the two until later movies came out, although our being attached to Old Ben gave audiences some tension to work with.

In-universe though, Vader's slower style was enough for him to handle whatever Jedi survivors he personally hunted down after being placed in the suit. Judging by that, Vader's modified fighting style likely emphasized technique and pure brute strength over speed (not to mention judicious application of the Force given that Vader was likely much more powerful than the average Jedi even with his body a wreck) to counter faster but less skilled and physically inferior opponents. Honestly, if Vader winds up dueling Ahsoka in _Rebels_, I'm curious to see how that's handled to get an idea of how this would look on screen.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2015)

Fang said:


> Thank god McGregor isn't a shit actor so his Obi-Wan was actually pretty on par


McGregor was great. Obi-Wan wasn't written the best (who was?) but the performance definitely made it better than it could have been.



Legend said:


> I wish Mace had a better death in III


Bruh, he got his arm sliced off and then got blasted out of a skyscraper window by Force Lightning

what more did you want?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> You mean Obi Wan getting pissed for a few seconds, then running out seemingly ready to express his rage as Luke did, only to launch into a series of _kata_ that look just as rehearsed as anything else in the movie?


to be fair though, there are two things you aren't taking into account:

first, Obi-Wan was a more seasoned and experienced swordsman than Luke. He had, what, some 20 years more experience than Luke? One could argue that he'd be able to handle his emotions better, and not allow them to compromise his well-ingrained technique

and on a similar note, secondly, there's the fact that Obi-Wan came up during a time where the Jedi vehemently discouraged the expression of emotions like rage. Even if Obi-Wan were pissed (which he unarguably was), a couple decades of strict conditioning to suppress your emotions (especially in the heat of battle) would have an effect: specifically, not allowing your emotions to influence your combat

just some ideas


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> to be fair though, there are two things you aren't taking into account:
> 
> first, Obi-Wan was a more seasoned and experienced swordsman than Luke. He had, what, some 20 years more experience than Luke? One could argue that he'd be able to handle his emotions better, and not allow them to compromise his well-ingrained technique
> 
> ...



In hindsight then, wouldn't it have worked better if, as a callback to ROTJ, Obi-Wan does lose control and starts battering at Maul only to tire out or find himself outmatched? It would not only illustrate the gap in potential between Luke and even an otherwise promising Jedi not of the Skywalker line (thus validating the idea of Anakin and his descendants being special), but also the limits of falling to the dark side (maybe Maul overcomes him by virtue of being not only more skilled, but also more comfortable with handling the Dark Side in contrast to Vader's clearly conflicted role later on).

Obi-Wan tries the same things Luke does, gets knocked down the ledge and finds himself in danger. As Maul paces above, Obi-Wan looks inside himself, remembers Qui-Gon's teachings, remembers that he is a Jedi and Jedi don't succumb to the Dark Side (thus contrasting him with Anakin in later episodes while foreshadowing Luke's moral victory), focuses, and then figures out a solution to taking out Maul (it just occurred to me that his victory in TPM may have also been a reference to the scene with Luke and the Wampa). Thus Obi-Wan is victorious while also having learned from the experience, justifying making him as properly stoic as he is for the rest of his appearances.

Although I suppose that would involve rewriting quite a bit of TPM, so eh...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Jaina Solo looks so badass here. 8th episode, i wait for you!!!



*geeks out* yes! yes! omg yes


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2015)

Mace had a nice death

he should have had a cool fight before he died

and while Ewan McGregor is a good actor, his shit tier dialogue couldn't win me over

99% of everything in the PT was awful


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The info of that Rey toy said that she's wearing a Resistance outfit. We haven't see her wearing anything that resembles that in the trailers nor TV Spot. It could either be her final clothes by the end of the movie or we're being kept in the dark about other stuff that happens in the movie. 

If it is the latter I don't mind. Rey looks great and badass in them while holding that lightsaber.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




it looks like a final scene before the credits are ready to roll. they give one last smile before she climbs into the falcon off into space either for adventure, learning about the force or on a resistance mission.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 10, 2015)

Spoilers are out.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2015)

If spoilers are out then please spoiler tag them for one week more. I'll spoiler tag what I will say when I see it next week on Tuesdays midnight avant premiere.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 10, 2015)

I'll post some spoilers not all but some big ones mostly Rey and Kylo ones:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Last warning
*Spoiler*: __ 



- Kylo Ren is Han and Leia son
- 15 years before the movie he trained in Luke's new Jedi order, Order is attacked and he is taken by the attackers the Knights of Ren
- Rey is hinted at being Luke daughter
- Han Solo is killed by Kylo, Kylo says "You aren't my Father" Its like poetry it rhymes 
- Rey and Kylo fight pretty much a stalemate 
- The robots solve a light saber puzzle the will lead Rey to Luke
- Luke is basically Yoda, Rey leaves the others to go find him gives Luke his light saber and becomes his padawan


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2015)

Reyes said:


> I'll post some spoilers not all but some big ones mostly Rey and Kylo ones:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



close enough! and ha! i knew han would die. i predicted ren would have been abducted,


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2015)

> *J.J. Abrams Talks STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS, Not Helming The Next Film, & More*
> 
> Star Wars: The Force Awakens will hit theaters in exactly ten days! While the fans impatiently count down the seconds, J.J. Abrams continues to reveal his thoughts on the film, while avoiding any major spoilers! Over the weekend, he spoke with the Associated Press, and the director had quite a bit to say about the upcoming Star Wars film! With that said, let’s get straight to it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not seeing it in 3D 

I wear glasses for distance

3D glasses plays havoc on my eyes and gives me migraines


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2015)

me neither. not paying more money just so i can fidget in my seat


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2015)

3 days until Snoke=Plagueis confirmed/debunked


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 10, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



well, _he's_ clearly reading an article about himself on the toilet....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2015)

Just got my ticket


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2015)

Luke has been joking around pulling doing tricks to unsuspecting victims.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ]



Dat Koba with a lightsaber


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 10, 2015)

[youtube]fTbsluR-Jug[/youtube]

Change this to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Snoke's behind it all if the spoilers are true.


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dat Koba with a lightsaber



I like how they airbrushed/photoshopped away all his sweat


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> [youtube]fTbsluR-Jug[/youtube]
> 
> Change this to
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## Harbour (Dec 10, 2015)

In before Palpatin was Snoke's puppet and Plagueis didnt die via some bullshit. Wouldnt be surprised.

Overall i dont like Snoke-Palpatin thing. I believe that Palpatin didnt lie about his fate. He looked too believable.
So either Palpatin was stupid enough to eat the bait or Plagueis was literally Sith Jesus. Thats just too crazy. Star Destorying stations in short time, people can resurrect themselves. Since its partly fantasy, there may be some fantasy freedom, but not till the degree when it starts looking like crazy bs.

The most believable way to bring back Plagueis is the cloning. Disney might pick up EU's part of the story with Palpatin's clones and did that to Plagueis. I hope they stick to that. Force Ghost is one thing, the full resurrection is totally different.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 11, 2015)

who is plagueis? (ive only seen the movies)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> who is plagueis? (ive only seen the movies)



Sid's master and the guy who created Anakin from Midichlo the FORCE.

he was briefly mentioned in the prequels during ep 3's opera scene.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2015)

She knows who he is.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2015)

Let's be real, Plagueis being Snoke is a dream and it's not like it would improve the movie anyway.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2015)

it would enrich the story and make the prequels have slightly more meaning


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah but it won't happen


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2015)

have faith, believe in the force


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 11, 2015)

Are people trying to imply that Plagueis is Snoke and pulling a Kaguya? C'mon man, I've already had to suffer through that shit in Naruto (Part II of which is the PT to Part I's OT).

Besides which, as with the new Death Star variant, it'd just be the new films going for biggerer and betterer by saying that what was a huge threat in the originals was nothing compared to what they've got in store. Palpatine was the closest thing in SW to Satan, and topping his presence with more Sith BS sounds pretty lazy (and devalues Anakin's final act).


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2015)

Shippuden > Original Naruto
Star Wars Prequels > Original


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Shippuden > Original Naruto
> Star Wars Prequels > Original



You'd be surprised how many people I've witnessed elsewhere say both of those things without their tongues planted firmly in cheek. Wasn't enough that they didn't care to watch the movies of the 90s Disney Renaissance because they were "old."


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Dec 11, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> You'd be surprised how many people I've witnessed elsewhere say both of those things without their tongues planted firmly in cheek. Wasn't enough that they didn't care to watch the movies of the 90s Disney Renaissance because they were "old."



_Episode 3 is better than Episode 4 because it's boring and lightsaber fight looks bad_


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2015)

ROTS is the 2nd best of the movies after Empire


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 11, 2015)

Legend said:


>



What the....Boyega is a Naruto fan  That tweet sure got a lot of likes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

that's sad

that's really sad

someone go link him fma brotherhood and hunter x hunter and shit


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2015)

Boyega confirmed low tier weab?


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2015)

Like Soulja Boy?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 11, 2015)

> Are people trying to imply that Plagueis is Snoke



Loosely borrowed like Kylo is from Jacen Solo/Caedus with Vader like appearance(probably for marketing and due to casuals being reminded of Vader) or Rey from Jaina Solo. He has Plagueis' design, he's probably the equivalent of him to Kylo as a master. Could also be Plagueis if Disney want but I think it's more borrowed/stolen than the same guy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Boyega confirmed low tier weab?



What if he's an NF member and we just don't know it?

What if he's Jplaya?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2015)

hokage Finn


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's sad
> 
> that's really sad
> 
> someone go link him fma brotherhood and hunter x hunter and shit



not really

is there a leadership position in any of those that would stand out and be recognizable?

king or chairman?

guess he could have said soul king or pirate king but that would make him even more of a weeb

also that part makes me think hes actually mocking it to an extent


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2015)

could have said he wants to be a sky monk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> What the....Boyega is a Naruto fan  That tweet sure got a lot of likes.



Feels like it's harder to find who_ hasn't_ watched it then who has these days.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2015)

Baton wielding Stormtrooper


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

The World said:


> not really
> 
> is there a leadership position in any of those that would stand out and be recognizable?
> 
> ...



what is all this

he referenced naruto unbidden


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> What if he's an NF member and we just don't know it?
> 
> What if he's Jplaya?



oooh that'd be hilarious!

john if you're reading this i wanna say you're lovable and i wanna give you a hug. also i envy you


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zoeBAyZJ0pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]zoeBAyZJ0pE[/YOUTUBE]



Except, there are only about 20 good seats in an IMAX theater, so unless you got one of them you're better off watching it elsewhere.

And why do people keep saying we haven't seen Luke in a trailer? Yes we have. Maybe not his face, but he's there.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2015)

It's a good thing he's barely shown up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2015)

People want to see a full Luke on screen, not just his robotic hand caressing R2D2. It isn't enough for some. If he has a beard or is wearing some kind of Jedi robes, I don't know, stuff like that.

We'll find out in 1 week.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2015)

here's my final take on what the movie will do


*Spoiler*: __ 



the film open up with the first order raiding. its finns first mission, he see's what horrible things kylo and co. do. they capture poe, who talks finn into joining the resistance. finn escapes to jakku, there we meet rey and BB-8 who then meets with finn. they're chased by tie fighters, they meet up with han in the falcon and they warp to some place probably the snow planet? they talk about going back to save poe which they do. then they go to the resistance base where they meet general leia. the first order built a weapon which they demonstrate hence the red lights. the resistance plan an attack, they either slow it down or destroy it. 

im theorizing the reason why rey is there in the middle of the woods next to the resistance base is that, when she meets with leia she requests her to  be the next jedi. she doesnt want the responsibility and runs off into the neck of the woods. but then she see's the first order attack and like a brave hero would she wants to help. enter kylo ren. they fight. someone either chewie or han, rey accepts the force and joins the resistance. decides to go find luke skywalker to help train.


----------



## Bart (Dec 11, 2015)

*Concept art of Supreme Leader Snoke (MAJOR SPOILERS!!!)*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 11, 2015)

Bart said:


> *Concept art of Supreme Leader Snoke (MAJOR SPOILERS!!!)*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i saw the pictures.. why is it a spoiler? (ive only ever seen the movies)

will i still be spoiled when i watch the movie? like ive heard people call the guy with the crossblade lightsaber kylo ren, which people here have said is luke's son or something.

will the movie still be enjoyable if ive been spoiled to that extent?


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 11, 2015)

Well so much for him being Plagueis 

Snoke=Sidious Version 2.0


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2015)

Might still have slight alterations for the final version in the film, but it gives a pretty good idea what they were going for. If anyone is wondering where those pics came from its from the TFA art book that is coming out on Dec. 18th.


----------



## Fang (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank   god


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 11, 2015)

Why does everyone assume that Plagueis is canonically a Munn or whatever the fuck they're called? 



~Gesy~ said:


> Feels like it's harder to find who_ hasn't_ watched it then who has these days.



Well the guy is 23, he was 12-14 when the anime aired outside Japan


----------



## Fang (Dec 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why does everyone assume that Plagueis is canonically a Munn or whatever the fuck they're called?



Because he was stated to be and nothing about that has changed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2015)

Fang said:


> Because he was stated to be and nothing about that has changed.



I thought the Plageuis book was a part of Legends now.


----------



## Fang (Dec 11, 2015)

Parts of it were referenced directly in Luceno's Tarkin and the part about Plagueis being a Muun are still upheld by Disney


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2015)

Ah, alright. Got to get around to reading some of the newer books.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2015)

snoke smoke a toke

shit was laced with coke

now his face is broke


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 11, 2015)

snoke kind of looks like timmeh cosplaying as two face


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2015)

Darth Plagueis foresaw all of this.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5PPD_wYgkI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harbour (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh these Siths. They always have problems with plastic surgery.

Im prepared for poor blend of ANH and TPM plots with juicy spices like convinient space lightsaber and plagueis raised from the grave. 
Would be happy if the movie will prove me wrong.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 12, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> What if he's an NF member and we just don't know it?
> 
> What if he's Jplaya?


----------



## Akiji (Dec 12, 2015)

Lmao, Boyega is a weeabo


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 12, 2015)

> *First Look At THE RAID Cast In STAR WARS: THE FORCE AWAKENS*
> 
> Here we have our first official look at Kanjiklub gang members Tasu Leech (Yayan Ruhian) and Razoo Quin-Fee (Iko Uwais) from Star Wars: The Force Awakens. The smaller image is probably the character played by their fellow The Raid ass-kicker Cecep Arif Rahman, but obviously it's difficult to verify that.
> 
> We don't know a whole lot about these guys, but the Kanjiklub are apparently a notorious band of intergalactic criminals so expect them to play an antagonistic role towards Rey, Finn, Han and the others. It's also reasonable to assume that they'll be putting their considerable martial arts abilities to use in some capacity in the film.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 12, 2015)

They look like they dont belong to SW setting.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2015)

left one looks kind of cool.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2015)

seriously right dudes blaster XD yellow??! enough with weapons looking like plastic toys already~ XD my guts killing me


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow, my most anticipated part of the movie and they already look kinda dumb .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2015)

Is it just a coincidence that "Kanjiklub" looks and sounds very similar to _"kanji_ club?"

Also, why is this film apparently titled _Star Wars: the Force Awakens,_ and not _Star Wars, Episode VII: the Force Awakens?_ Why is the episode being excluded from the title in all the promotional materials?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2015)

I actually noticed that there is no episode in the title just a couple days ago.

Probably an attempt to make this movie feel more like the originals, which didn't have episodes in their titles, initially.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2015)

Just more OT nostalgia pandering


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2015)

Fang said:


> Because he was stated to be and nothing about that has changed.



He doesn't have a stated race in any of the materials currently considered canon.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 13, 2015)

Snoke ain't Plagueis so who cares?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]b9WciCLK_c8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]sQBALuox6xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

finns "woo!" is getting annoying XD those ads love it


----------



## Harbour (Dec 13, 2015)

The fights will be more OT style (c) Jar Jar Abrams.

[YOUTUBE]P4qGoBIzWOE[/YOUTUBE]

Sure. 

I knew he lied just to not piss off hardcore OT fans. 
I see Anakin's spins came back.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 13, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, why is this film apparently titled _Star Wars: the Force Awakens,_ and not _Star Wars, Episode VII: the Force Awakens?_ Why is the episode being excluded from the title in all the promotional materials?





Gilgamesh said:


> Just more OT nostalgia pandering



I'm gonna offer a better, simpler explanation:

Because having the word "episode" in a title is fucking stupid.

Now when that classic star wars worded exposition begins you can be sure Ep7 will be included...AS GOD INTENDED.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

Star Wars nerds, man -- over-analyzing a 3 second excerpt from a 15 second TV commercial.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2015)

Obi Wan did a spin in A New Hope. It was an old man spin, but it was a spin.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Star Wars nerds, man -- over-analyzing a 3 second excerpt from a 15 second TV commercial.



^ (use bro) don't you do the same shit in those dumb capes n' suit Marvel and DC movies?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

he doesn't


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

>spin moves in Star Wars films
>my whole experience is ruined!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 13, 2015)

This is the kind of shit that makes regular people look down on Star Wars fans


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2015)

That critic dude's name eludes me but some of the shit he complained about in the PT was kind of dumb


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

luke also did spinny move in empire


----------



## Arishem (Dec 13, 2015)

spinning is a tradition




finn is nearly decapitated by the first slash


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

Arishem said:


> spinning is a tradition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that Obi's spin was so fucking slow...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

spinning is to confuse the opponent. they distract you with the pretty lights


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2015)

It was a small tease but Finn there appears to be keeping up with Kylo Ren. Pretty sure in his Stormtrooper days he also fought with that baton we've seen in trailers so that is why he has some skill with the lightsaber.

Can't wait.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

i thought kylo's helmet was off though during that scene? (you can adams hair)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> spinning is to confuse the opponent. they distract you with the pretty lights




Nah, spinning was to get stabbed. The way Vader was poking, spinning (a slow one at that) there was an ill advised decision.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2015)

Our Lord commander with the spin move


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, spinning was to get stabbed. The way Vader was poking, spinning (a slow one at that) there was an ill advised decision.



remember obi and qui gons spinning when fighting maul? thats justified by "they're putting power behind their swings" or something like that


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2015)

Kylo is still without his helmet in that scene yeah. He either loses it during that daylight battle or takes it off for some reason before facing Finn.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2015)

any early critics out yet?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 13, 2015)

^Reviews are embargoed until Wednesday.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

>no one said "I'll try spinning; that's a good trick"

smh


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RumB-E5VtUk[/YOUTUBE]

look closely you'll see they purposely skip a frame where you should be able to see his face


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 13, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kylo is still without his helmet in that scene yeah. He either loses it during that daylight battle or takes it off for some reason before facing Finn.



maybe finn managed to take his helmet off with his lightsaber


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2015)

That could be, however for now that is hard to picture, Kylo Ren being caught off guard in that way and losing his helmet. But we'll see.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

Arishem said:


> spinning is a tradition



It's funny how people forget how dumb those first two scenes were, especially the one with Obi-Wan and Vader. 

Ironic thing is that the last one reminds me more of PT spinning then OT with how he seems to be twirling the blade while he spins instead of the other two where they just seem to spin their bodies around.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It was a small tease but Finn there appears to be keeping up with Kylo Ren. Pretty sure in his Stormtrooper days he also fought with that baton we've seen in trailers so that is why he has some skill with the lightsaber.


If that were true it would be the dumbest fucking reason for Finn to just start being good with a lightsaber, or just start holding his own against a force user who has supposedly trained since his childhood while he has not had more then a day's experience.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 13, 2015)

does anyone know why finn can carry a lightsaber? i dont think they ever said that you /needed/ to have the force with you to wield it... so could any random person just use it? though he probably does have the force (mitochondria PT thing) in him or something if he's one of the main characters. 

and i thought all storm troopers were clones. why dont he look like boba fett

(lol im sure the movie will answer all of these questions)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

I think  Kylo Ren loses the mask before his fight with Finn since-- the way his sword was ignited in one of the first teasers kinda hints he doesn't have it. But it could just be J.J thinking that's a cool shot. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> remember obi and qui gons spinning when fighting maul? thats justified by "they're putting power behind their swings" or something like that



But he wasn't overpowering Vader..Vader was the one advancing. No spin move in this franchise is as dumb as that one.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2015)

>people still defending the PT

>kill yourselves, painfully


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

>Defending the PT
Who? Not really seeing anyone do that for the last page or two.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

there are things to defend in the PT

you can acknowledge that there are a few things to appreciate even in shit movies

fuggoutta here with your hyperbolic nerd rage, warudo


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

Well now there is one.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm not defending anything atm

I'm just saying that I'm willing to


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm not defending anything atm
> 
> I'm just saying that I'm willing to





Stunna said:


> cause ur a pleb


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

Spin moves twirled..


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Spin moves twirled..



You mean the first two Gifs?


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You mean the first two Gifs?


those are solid shots

unlike obiwanpiss vs annie the orphan


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You mean the first two Gifs?



I'd give warudo's retort a Luke spin move out of Kylo Ren spin move.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 13, 2015)

i will defend                 PT


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2015)

NostalgiaFan said:


> If that were true it would be the dumbest fucking reason for Finn to just start being good with a lightsaber, or just start holding his own against a force user who has supposedly trained since his childhood while he has not had more then a day's experience.



We will only be able to judge his skill with the lightsaber during his fight with the baton-weilder stormtrooper. I'm starting to think Kylo Ren there could just be testing Finn's abilities and how strong the Force is on him, etc. So he could just be going easy on him there. Snoke could want him (and Rey) alive so killing them might be out of the question.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> But he wasn't overpowering Vader..Vader was the one advancing. No spin move in this franchise is as dumb as that one.



indubitably


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)

The World said:


> those are solid shots



No way in hell should that be considered good.

That shot of Obi-Wan taking his sweet time to turn all the way around while Vader just stands there and puts his blade to block before even seeing where Obi-Wan is attacking is just bad choreography, simple as that. Vader could have just easily stabbed him in the back but instead just defends himself while Obi-Wan is wide open for attack. No way in hell could you possibly explain that as being anything but dumb.

The one where Luke is spinning all the way around and only to aim at Vader's lightsaber is also pretty stupid. Not like it ruins the fight to me since I still hold it up as the greatest duel in all the films but only the blind would think that scene did not look bad.

Even then they are better looking then the Kylo one which seems to be bringing back the cringeworthy twirling while spinning moves of the PT.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2015)

May the autism stay with us after the 18th


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 13, 2015)

new lego sets reveal a helmetless kylo


but everyone knew this


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 13, 2015)

Still the best spin in the series. 

[YOUTUBE]ve1889zS030[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harbour (Dec 13, 2015)

Crossguard's hilt weighs like few times heavier than usual. I hope thats why Kylo wielded saber like its pretty heavy.
Cause if they decided to retcon weightless blade just for sake of "raw, medieval" style of the fights, then fuck them all for that idea.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> Still the best spin in the series.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ve1889zS030[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> Still the best spin in the series.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ve1889zS030[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

Kit Fisto and company went down like such punks in that scene.


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2015)

>was the last to die of the three
>against Sidious
>punks

If it was Anakin and Obi-Wan they die just as fast fam


----------



## Atlas (Dec 14, 2015)

Fang said:


> >was the last to die of the three
> >against Sidious
> >punks
> 
> If it was Anakin and Obi-Wan they die just as fast fam



The Clone Wars cartoon kinda validates this.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

lol who cares if he was the last of the three to die

I'm not doubting that they were outclassed by Sidious, but the way the scene was shot, with the old dude lazily sticking his sword into them one by one

they went down like punks


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2015)

maybe he used the force to cloud their judgement


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2015)

*Star Wars: The Force Awakens: The Visual Dictionary (HUGE SPOILERS)*


P.S. People are forgetting that Sidious are arguably one of the most powerful Lightsaber duelists of his generation; presumably second only to Windu, and once again ust because one is a Jedi Master on the Council, doesn't mean that one is a great Lightsaber wielder.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

On Anakin being immaculately conceived:

Within the star wars-verse, is this a fact or a theory? Who exactly stated it?

Not talking about real life. Asking which fictional character in star wars mentioned Anakin was immaculate conceived. And was it fact or theory?

From what I can see his mother just says she was pregnant and there is no father, then Q had a theory about it.

But it sounds to me like she was a slave who doesn't want to acknowledge her rapist as a father of her child.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

Bart said:


> P.S. People are forgetting that Sidious are arguably one of the most powerful Lightsaber duelists of his generation; presumably second only to Windu, and once again ust because one is a Jedi Master on the Council, doesn't mean that one is a great Lightsaber wielder.


Again

despite my feeling that he's more interesting without using one I'm in no way disputing that Sidious is OD dangerous with a lightsaber.

My obvious point was that the way the scene was handled made those Jedi look like chumps. Not even in a way that made Sidious look cool; it just looked sloppy.



tari101190 said:


> Anakin being immaculately conceived:
> 
> Within the star wars-verse, is this a fact or a theory? Who exactly stated it?
> 
> Not talking about real life. Asking which fictional character in star wars mentioned Anakin was immaculate conceived. And was it fact or theory?


[YOUTUBE]HLfGh2b_me0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, I'm hoping for a retcon then cos this is all myth and legend and conjecture from these characters.


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Again
> 
> despite my feeling that he's more interesting without using one I'm in no way disputing that Sidious is OD dangerous with a lightsaber.
> 
> My obvious point was that the way the scene was handled made those Jedi look like chumps. Not even in a way that made Sidious look cool; it just looked sloppy.



I agree haha 

Especially when you take into consideration the duel which occurred with Maul et al during the _Clone Wars_.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Okay, I'm hoping for a retcon then cos this is all myth and legend and conjecture from these characters.


Why does anything about Anakin's birth need to be addressed in the movies ever again?

Shmi said he had no father, and then Sidious _heavily_ implies (with visual representation, no less) that he was deliberately conceived by the Sith via the Force

whether you like the idea or not, I don't really think it needs to be brought back up to be confirmed/denied


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2015)

I guess it doesn't need to be. It's just a bit weird cos it hasn't really be explained enough. It hasn't been addressed officially from what I can see (only these vague lines), and the best time to address has long since passed. So I'm hoping the Vader comic will mention it at some point. Especially if Plagueis does end up showing up in the movies.


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol who cares if he was the last of the three to die
> 
> I'm not doubting that they were outclassed by Sidious, but the way the scene was shot, with the old dude lazily sticking his sword into them one by one
> 
> they went down like punks



It was only because of the timing and the way the scene transitions you say that 

That's the only issue, personally I had no real issue with Sidious' duel scenes sans the stupid CGI acrobatic shit when he was fighting Windu and trying to emulate a Yoda



tari101190 said:


> Okay, I'm hoping for a retcon then cos this is all myth and legend and conjecture from these characters.



That's never going to happen


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

Fang said:


> It was only because of the timing and the way the scene transitions you say that


again, yes: my issue is wholly with the way the scene was executed; not the fact that they were outclassed


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2015)

Wonder what happened with Han?


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> again, yes: my issue is wholly with the way the scene was executed; not the fact that they were outclassed



Again

Read what I said about the transition part


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't need to; I already addressed that post


----------



## Harbour (Dec 14, 2015)

So much info appeared from that databook.

Im calling it here first: Kylo Solo, Rey Skywalker, Leia/Luke Skywalkers, Anakin Skywalker and Shmi Skywalker are Revan's descendants.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 14, 2015)

No, hopefully that never happens.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 14, 2015)

so the Imperial remnant fled to the unknown regions and have been rebuilding ever since...


now where have I heard that plot before?


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2015)

100% original storyline


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 14, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> so the Imperial remnant fled to the unknown regions and have been rebuilding ever since...
> 
> 
> now where have I heard that plot before?



where?


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2015)

He's referring to EU


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 14, 2015)

you guys are finding fault with the movie because it gets its plot from the eu?

aight


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2015)

That wasn't implied at all fam


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

starting my rewatch of all 6 episodes in prep for TFA


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 14, 2015)

You're gonna get heat for saying all 6 Weiss. RIP.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

I look forward to RotS 


and TPM and AotC have to be included for completions sake


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 14, 2015)

> AotC



I would recommend just fast forwarding through this, like just seeing the Dooku parts and some of Geneosis battle(Mace has like 1 minute of screentime if you don't blink). This is the type of movie you show to torture an enemy into giving up their secrets.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 14, 2015)

Just do The Clone Wars series+RotS+Original Trilogy


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2015)

TPM is a good movie.

Ignore CGI Clone Wars it's terrible, stick with the original series.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

TPM isn't a good movie

But it's better than RotS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2015)

I wont have time for several seasons of Clone Wars 

maybe later


also which is better - first the OT, then the PT or start with PT ?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2015)

It doesn't matter one bit, homie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd start with PT


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2015)

Just watch the Star Wars Holiday Special 100 times instead


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 14, 2015)

One of the theatres by me is playing all the movies in order leading up to the premiere I would be less skeptical of I knew if they are playing the original IV-VI or the digitally remastered crap


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BjNfOhbzxfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2015)

cant listen to it if jj or that bitch wont shut up.

playing the super star wars games since i believe that was one of my first exposure to the series. im on super return of the jedi and for fuck sake what an awful, AWFUL final level. truly terrible.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2015)

> playing the original IV-VI or the digitally remastered crap



Except he remasters are better


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2015)

favorite tracks from the OT?

IV: Throne room
V: Asteroid field
VI: Victory celebration


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 14, 2015)

I wake up to the Imperial March every morning.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zvBiHd4xgG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2015)

Bruce is mad as fuck.
Anger leads to the dark side.
Bruce becomes Darth Vader.

Makes perfect sense


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2015)

r/Starwarsleaks is ded from all the activity, fuck


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Dec 15, 2015)

I maybe watching it today.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2015)

Same here. Or well, in tonight's midnight if that makes sense. Midnight avant premiere of the 16th. At best I will post my reactions on Wednesday's mornings.

But there are already some reactions out. But it doesn't seem to be the full embargo yet.



[YOUTUBE]z0OIPggil7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harbour (Dec 15, 2015)

Wont buy anything till official reviews and watching the movie. Always the first twitter reactions (for any movie) are positive. Official reviews, on fresh head, are usually less positive.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay I think your wednesday midnight is wednesday morning for me. I'm watching Tuesday evening, so later today. I think uk premier. Difficult to confirm this time...

But if I do I guess I'll post something later today.

Also since these are premiers and not press screening, embargo's aren't really always possible cos the public can be there too.



> Wont buy anything till official reviews and watching the movie. Always the first twitter reactions (for any movie) are positive. Official reviews, on fresh head, are usually less positive.


That's absolutely not true.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 15, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> That's absolutely not true.



Thats true. I mean big releases not some b-shit.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 15, 2015)

Harbour's right. Even TPM got positive reviews in the early days before the euphoria wore off and the horror of what had transpired on the silver screen became clear to all who witnessed it.

Personally, I'm waiting to see it myself, and having formed my own thoughts, will then see what RLM thought of it. If it's good, it's good. If it's bad, we might get a Plinkett review. The problem is if it's merely alright.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2015)

i know im buying and listening to the soundtrack while waiting in line


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 15, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> Harbour's right. Even TPM got positive reviews in the early days before the euphoria wore off and the horror of what had transpired on the silver screen became clear to all who witnessed it.
> 
> Personally, I'm waiting to see it myself, and having formed my own thoughts, will then see what RLM thought of it. If it's good, it's good. If it's bad, we might get a Plinkett review. The problem is if it's merely alright.



The first impressions ain't worth shit.

Let's wait for the actual reviews to hit and even then you should judge it for yourself.

No matter what it won't be absolute shit like the prequels but it could be forgettable.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 15, 2015)

Most likely not a fake spoilers. At least guy added the guest badge as a proof.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2015)

This movie sounds so bad.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 15, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Most likely not a fake spoilers. At least guy added the guest badge as a proof.



Ughhhh...


----------



## Bart (Dec 15, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Same here. Or well, in tonight's midnight if that makes sense. Midnight avant premiere of the 16th. At best I will post my reactions on Wednesday's mornings.
> 
> But there are already some reactions out. But it doesn't seem to be the full embargo yet.





Harbour said:


> Wont buy anything till official reviews and watching the movie. Always the first twitter reactions (for any movie) are positive. Official reviews, on fresh head, are usually less positive.





Kuromaku said:


> Harbour's right. Even TPM got positive reviews in the early days before the euphoria wore off and the horror of what had transpired on the silver screen became clear to all who witnessed it.
> 
> Personally, I'm waiting to see it myself, and having formed my own thoughts, will then see what RLM thought of it. If it's good, it's good. If it's bad, we might get a Plinkett review. The problem is if it's merely alright.





Ciupy said:


> The first impressions ain't worth shit.
> 
> Let's wait for the actual reviews to hit and even then you should judge it for yourself.
> 
> No matter what it won't be absolute shit like the prequels but it could be forgettable.







I love the Internet :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2015)

On par with the originals, first reactions say


----------



## Bart (Dec 15, 2015)

Well one did say after Empire, he'd rank _Force Awakens_ over A New Hope and Jedi ~

But as with everything (as everyone's been saying on here); it's all immaterial ~

IMAX 3D on the 17th; my body isn't ready :WOW


----------



## Saishin (Dec 15, 2015)

Tomorrow TFA will be at the cinemas of my country but I'll go to watch it saturday


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

Yooo Stunna  

We really outchea


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2015)

Good review coming in from last night can't wait till Thursday night so I can see it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't believe it


----------



## Arishem (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

The production of new SW movies have blessed Hamill.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2015)

Hot Toys of Kylo Ren:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

I like how it looks like his mask may become more and more damaged as the film goes on.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> This movie sounds so bad.



I am disturbed by the early plot info reveals. It does sounds like shit.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Also,

I just wanted to post this play on words before someone else tries to lay claim to it:

Force choke on dis dick


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective why are they doing my boy like that


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Man, they are saying Finn is basically Leia Lite or Darkth Leia


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Fuck you JJ, why did you have to associate Finn with those Galactic Stunna character traits?


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

What's the fucking point if it's a Rey vehicle. You would think Finn only defected because of the force but fuck this. 

All my dreams of seeing Boyega in Jedi garb, dashed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> What's the fucking point if it's a Rey vehicle. You would think Finn only defected because of the force but fuck this.
> 
> All my dreams of seeing Boyega in Jedi garb, dashed




Keep hope alive, vault. Don't listen to the naysayers.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> What's the fucking point if it's a Rey vehicle. You would think Finn only defected because of the force but fuck this.
> 
> All my dreams of seeing Boyega in Jedi garb, dashed



What you don't see in your sig mate, is that after Finn attacks that Stormtrooper, he gets BTFO and then Stormtrooper does that swag move in you avy as a way of finishing the wreckage on Finn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

I have like...no interest in Rey at the moment.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 15, 2015)

>Was a mighty Sith
>Met the collector of metal scraps Rey
>Lost an arm fighting her in a lightsaber duel.

Dat OP Kylo Ren.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have like...no interest in Rey at the moment.



I can't understand JJ's interest in forcing a female MC on people. I mean, it was fresh in Alias, and worked well on Fringe, but you need the writing and acting to back it up. By this point, he is just doing it as a reoccuring theme in his films, and not something to do for an actual reason.

I also can't understand why they couldn't have just done this film like 100 years after the original trilogy, where the OG Trio lived their lives well and are now legends, and a new set of unrelated characters embark on a new adventure


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2015)

Try to spoiler tag those things if whatever you're discussing are actually legit spoilers or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2015)

so its the age of Rey ? 


Rey Skywalker by any chance ??


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



tfw Finn sweated so much and had so much anxiety that he fell into a coma due to dehydration and depression


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> What you don't see in your sig mate, is that after Finn attacks that Stormtrooper, he gets BTFO and then Stormtrooper does that swag move in you avy as a way of finishing the wreckage on Finn



Don't say that man, dont


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Harbour said:


> >Was a mighty Sith
> >Met the collector of metal scraps Rey
> >Lost an arm fighting her in a lightsaber duel.
> 
> Dat OP Kylo Ren.



You just want attention 



Detective said:


> I can't understand JJ's interest in forcing a female MC on people. I mean, it was fresh in Alias, and worked well on Fringe, but you need the writing and acting to back it up. By this point, he is just doing it as a reoccuring theme in his films, and not something to do for an actual reason.
> 
> I also can't understand why they couldn't have just done this film like 100 years after the original trilogy, where the OG Trio lived their lives well and are now legends, and a new set of unrelated characters embark on a new adventure



I have no problems with a Female MC. But  "stormtrooper whose lost of identity has him embarking on a Journey to discover himself" is way more interesting than "Bored character-- trapped on a desolate sand planet". This marks  the third time this origin story is used.

As for the OG trio, I like the idea of them "passing the torch" so to speak.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

If the Stormtrooper did the MJ crotch grab after disposing of Finn...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

all dis rampant negativity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> all dis rampant negativity


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Stunna talking about negativity in an otherwise positive thread

What a Debbie Downer


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

> By this point, he is just doing it as a reoccuring theme in his films



this is actually the first abrams film to have a female protag


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this is actually the first abrams film to have a female protag



Sorry films was a typo, I meant projects


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have like...no interest in Rey at the moment.



for some odd reason she's reminding me of that mc from hunger games and i dont care about hunger games.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, at least we still have T'Challa to look forward to.....


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah only our King can save us


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm hearing Finn is a legit misdirection.  That's all I'll say about the spoilers ive read since the premiere.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 15, 2015)

Black Glove = he get his fap hand cut off by K. Ren

queue White girl to the rescue with her mad Jedi skills to make Finn look like a scrub.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2015)

titles of the john willams's score are out. not too much to say but, the resistance now has their own march. will it be as remarkable as the imperials? we shell see.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2015)

This movie is AOTC tier


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

Gilgamesh OD attention whoring in this thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

i SIed him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2015)

I believe Kylo Ren will deliver us some good fights at least


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

rlm theorized that kylo ren was han and leia's kid

i hope not


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2015)

Crack theory could be that Kylo Ren is potentially Luke's son but I don't really see it unless that's Episode's VIII's big plot twister reveal

"No, Luke, I am YOUR SON!" or something

Or whatever he's just some Chuuni Sith wannabe with no relation to the Skywalkers


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2015)

> Or whatever he's just some Chuuni Sith wannabe with no relation to the Skywalkers



that's what i'm hoping

spectre's "i was your brother the whole time" twist soured me on that shit for days


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Well...guess I don't need to see Spectre anymore


----------



## Harbour (Dec 15, 2015)

I must say its interesting to read all these theories about Kylo's parents, Finn's hand and other here, when i already covered all myself with the bunch of spoilers and every bit of the movie plot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah only our King can save us



But he can't save himself from that Spidey Molly whooped!


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Why the fuck does Huey continue to say Molly Whooped? I mean, who fucking says that these days?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2015)

huey fell on his head as a kid

life has been hard for him since then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

So a participant  at the premiere last night said there's a dramatic scene that made most of the theater go "Noooooooooo!"

The death of Han seems most obvious.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

If anyone dies, I hope it's him.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

Really Huey? 

You honestly said that, at your age.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

I hope Han dies too.  I am tired of bored Harrison Ford.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2015)

But isn't that his schtick he never seems to try. Also bored and lazy even when falsely accused of killing his wife or is the president of the USA


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 15, 2015)

everything i hear has me shook man...I dunno, I just dunno.



 Abrams...what have you wrought?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Worst case scenario is the third best Star Wars film ever.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyone who had hopes for these movies just  

from the time they had to bring in the old cast was the sign to abandon ship


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 15, 2015)

i dont care where it ranks i just want a good movie period


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm going to ask for more than "good" given the impact this series has and the hype that's following this film. If they couldn't deliver they should have left the franchise alone

But hey, they're still going to leave with more than a billion in profit, so no matter what this was a good business decision.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

One of Cameron records are going to get rekt


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> Really Huey?
> 
> You honestly said that, at your age.



I cringed when I read that response too, mate. Huey is a grown ass man typing that shit seriously from the comforts of his keyboard. Possibly with a fruit drink by his side.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Plagueis reveal will save the movie.  Book it!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> I cringed when I read that response too, mate. Huey is a grown ass man typing that shit seriously from the comforts of his keyboard. Possibly with a fruit drink by his side.



Naw fam, I don't drink fruit punch. I'm about that Cola life.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fixed



You're a local I can make it happen, wouldn't be hard to find you there's not much raptor fans around.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Kill Luke before Han
> 
> Ain't nobody give a shit about Luke and his incestual ass
> 
> Even the force couldn't stop those thirsty thoughts about his own sister



I think Han's the reason Luke and Leia are related. Doesn't seem like something that was originally planned.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Naw fam, I don't drink fruit punch. I'm about that Cola life.



Huey don't lie, we all know you're full of Kool-Aid.



The Mad King said:


> You're a local I can make it happen, wouldn't be hard to find you there's not much raptor fans around



#WeTheNorth represents about 37 million fans world wide.


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think Han's the reason Luke and Leia are related. Doesn't seem like something that was originally planned.



Han is the real FS, then.

He force cockblocked Luke and force choked Leia on dat dick


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey don't lie, we all know you're full of Kool-Aid.
> 
> 
> 
> #WeTheNorth represents about 37 million fans world wide.



99.99% of those fans are just leafs fans waiting for the Raptors to clear the ice!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Finn is going to beat the shit out of Kylo and it will be glorious.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2015)

Rey is Jaina, Kylo is Ben/Jacen, First Order is the Imperial Remnants, Snoke is Thrawn.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2015)

"Snoke is Thrawn"

I would be pretty disappointed if that's what they turned Thrawn into in the new canon


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2015)

Well be back later. Time to see it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 15, 2015)

In _Return of the Jedi,_ Luke revealed that he and Leia were siblings and that Darth Vader was their father, but the film did not spend much time on showing how Leia reacted to that revelation, so I hope that this film will give at least a glimpse of how she handled it (and I hope that she handled it better than did Luke); does anyone else hope for that?


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In _Return of the Jedi,_ Luke revealed that he and Leia were siblings and that Darth Vader was their father, but the film did not spend much time on showing how Leia reacted to that revelation, so I hope that this film will give at least a glimpse of how she handled it (I hope that she handled it better than Luke did); does anyone else hope for that?



Yes, DDJ, we all do. You know us so well. Just as we know you, old chum.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In _Return of the Jedi,_ Luke revealed that he and Leia were siblings and that Darth Vader was their father, but the film did not spend much time on showing how Leia reacted to that revelation, so I hope that this film will give at least a glimpse of how she handled it (and I hope that she handled it better than did Luke); does anyone else hope for that?



She's a big girl.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2015)

darth vader blew up her real parents

shes sobbing internally


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Some of the negativity in here has lessened my excitement.  I think I am now more excited about seeing the X-Men Apocalypse trailer on the big screen.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

why everybody shitposting tho


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2015)

Don't know what shitposting you're seeing fam


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> Don't know what shitposting you're seeing fam



Forgive him, he has a special relationship with shitposting. It's in the DNA of his user account


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Forgive him, he has a special relationship with shitposting. It's in the DNA of his user account



You can say Stunna's a shit


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 15, 2015)

I am kinda hoping this movie sucks, if only because the tears would be better than any movie this year .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2015)

You don't have to hope my friend


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I am kinda hoping this movie sucks, if only because the tears would be better than any movie this year .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

J.J Abrams getting the Franchises Micheal Bay dreams About


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 16, 2015)

Just from reading spoilers, it seems like the movie fucking sucks.
Sounds like it was written by some random fan.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2015)

Got my ticket today, tomorrow will be my last day in this thread for a little while.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 16, 2015)

laser sword special
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Meiw6GR-zSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Dec 16, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Just from reading spoilers, it seems like the movie fucking sucks.
> Sounds like it was written by some random fan.



I'm sure it would sound like that no matter what was written.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2015)

Arishem said:


> laser sword special
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Meiw6GR-zSY[/YOUTUBE]



watched it Glad J.J. isn't directing VIII and IX after his last comment saying the Lightsaber duels in OT were more emotional. The Obi-wan vs Anakin duel is the MOST emotional duel the series has ever had!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

nick.com

97%


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

Rotten tomatoes


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2015)

>Thinking RT means anything


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

i booked a 9:45am showing tomorrow :byakuya


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

RT is everything 

even on metacritic its 83 atm


confirmed good movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> RT is everything
> 
> even on metacritic its 83 atm
> 
> ...



naw

tdkr has an 87% on rt


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 16, 2015)

Hold your breath before coming to any conclusions early on. Early reviews tend to be more positive for these kinds of things, but the film's actual reception won't become obvious for at least a few more months.

Even the venerable Roger Ebert went easy on TPM and ROTS:
TPM
ROTS

Let's all wait and see (and maybe see the film ourselves) before deciding it's the best thing since sliced bread. There's still a big gap between a new classic and "eh, at least it's better than the prequels."


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

tbh I would not be at all dissapointed if its just "better then the prequels" (but decisively so)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2015)

That's the only reason people are loving it, because of their blind hatred for the PT.

Hopefully in a few months people open their eyes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

maybe they are loving it because of Finn and Rey


----------



## Bender (Dec 16, 2015)

@Mider T



Got my ticket on Saturday.  

Seeing the movie @ 9pm tomorrow after work.


Also yahoooo Star Wars The Force Awakens has a 97% on rottentomatoes.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

Gilgamesh

shut the fuck up


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2015)

I was just joking guys

I already got my ticket too I'm super hyped 

#feeltheforce


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

> put Gilgamesh on SI


tempting


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2015)

very good movie

7.75/10 + 0.5 for other aspects like continuity, nostalgia, whatevs


*Spoiler*: __ 




no really

*Spoiler*: __ 




gtfo now

*Spoiler*: __ 




i'm warning you

*Spoiler*: __ 




FINAL WARNING

*Spoiler*: __ 




han solo dies


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

^ Im pretty sure most people (who saw spoilers/read some leaks) know of that spoiler by now or at least they expect it deep down, because come on


to me the real spoilers would be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Force sensitivity/Jedi potential of Finn/Rey and/or both, parentages of Rey/Kylo , outcome of fight with Kylo, Snoke and Luke details, Snoke-Plagueis y/n ?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> ^ Im pretty sure most people (who saw spoilers/read some leaks) know of that spoiler by now or at least they expect it deep down, because come on
> 
> 
> to me the real spoilers would be
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




warning 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




warning 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




final

*Spoiler*: __ 




-rey is heavily implied to be luke's daughter. rey can use the force. finn can't
-kylo is han's and leia's son, only child, no mention of other children
-kylo kills han solo. he wants to be the next vader, to continue what his gramps set out to do


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

not clicking that one for sure 

time to unsubscribe probably until I get to see it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

I am displeased by these spoilers


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Gesy you aren't the only one homie


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

can't be displeased by what you don't know


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna your heart is gonna get ripped out in the cinema if you keep on living in denial, believe that


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm just sayin, I don't see any point in going out of my way to find out what happens in the movie before actually seeing it; especially when it can be easy for the information to either be wrong/poorly described/etc

if it's bad (which I doubt), I'll find out as any moviegoer should


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

stunna spittin pure truth


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

ok I have no willpower, clicked it



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



so the Finn panting is real  its a Rey show

Kylo kills his Dad ? damn

Luke = Kylos uncle ?


though some of it was apparent

in the second teaser/trailer Luke obviously narrated about Rey, who else .. "The Force is strong in my family. You have it" = Force-sensitive Rey

Han would only be killed by the main villain so obviously by Kylo, family relation for extra drama


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Clearly we are talking about different things here. I'm saying that the spoilers make me sad and if true so will you be disappointed you say what you don't know doesn't hurt you but the fact remains that when you see said film and confirms what I said wouldn't that still disappoint you? 

It was me Stunna, I'm your brother and the author of all your pain


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know if what is disappointing you will have the same effect on me, or if it'd have the same effect on you if you first experienced it through the movie as opposed to reading a line of text some Reddit dude posted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

This is going to be a loooong 37 hours


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2015)

_I KNEW BLACK PEOPLE COULDN'T USE THE FORCE!_


waaaaay too dangerous.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

Boner thats pretty spoilery


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

Added a spoiler warning to the title.

This is not an invitation to blatantly post spoilers, but it is a warning that some of the less considerate among us will likely do so. Also, people are discussing rumors which may or may not be confirmed to be accurate.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Whatever

Just waiting till Friday


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Windu was great you fucking nerd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Name me one great thing he has done in the film series?

All I remember  from him is him continuing to pass Judgement on Anakin until he got shocked out of a window by Palpatine.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

Just waiting on the outcry from the black entertainment community because we know the regular ones in the states wont care....Jesus Christ I fucking hate JJ Abrams.  It's not about what he's not....But this entire marketing scheme they did in the states, makes you want to vomit as a POC and that's from someone who personally hate all the Social Justice Warrior agendas of  today.


Wouldn't take my nephews to see this shit after everything Ive heard confirmed , fuck the Jedi stuff , once you know what I'm referring to you'll wanna faceplant on the first hard surface you see.   Seeing this once with the homies  then I'm done with star wars for another 10.

This franchise ain't for us bruh and Kathleen "All I care about is feminism" Kennedy has made it abundantly clear.

#AllInOnT'Challa


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Name me one great thing he has done in the film series?
> 
> All I remember  from him is him continuing to pass Judgement on Anakin until he got shocked out of a window by Palpatine.



This is some weird ruse cruise right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

I mean..We could say he took out a Fett bounty hunter..

but so did Han


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

>managed to fight Sidious to a stalemate
>same Sidious who overpowered Yoda
>killed Jango
>compare him to Han

smh tbh fam


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

windu was pretty shit yeah

plinkett was spot-on about that

[YOUTUBE]o-isAmaVbsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

>Plinkett

lol


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Fight sidious to a stalemate? Last time I checked Palpatine was getting his shit pushed in


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Depends on which version you go with between the movie and the novel (which is still canon in Disney's continuity) and either way the only one who got their shit clearly pushed in was Yoda.

Also the whole "was Sidious throwing the fight on purpose" or not theory.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah don't stop imperial guards from standing their ground


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

lol what is Rinda having an episode about


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 16, 2015)

Fang said:


> >managed to fight Sidious to a stalemate
> >same Sidious who overpowered Yoda
> >killed Jango
> >compare him to Han
> ...



Except Sidiousdebatably was holding back against Windu. 

Sidious did not overpower Yoda they were equals


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

Windu was (probably) winning and Yoda actually sort of stalemated and then fucked off

buts thats because Windu was suited to counter dark side with Vapaad and the lightning better, without that Yoda is overall > Windu by not a large margin  i.e. Yoda vs Windu = Yoda wins, but high-diff 




Windu was aight tho


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

But isn't the film the main continuity so that should always be the primary canon. With that said yes I agree Yoda struggled during that fight with Sidious. How would the fight have ended though if he didn't fall I wonder


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Fang said:


> >managed to fight Sidious to a stalemate
> >same Sidious who overpowered Yoda
> >killed Jango
> >compare him to Han
> ...



I've always had the feeling that Sidious held back a little in order to influence Anakin . The council already had their suspicions; for Anakin to not be jailed for his crimes is highly unlikely.

Edit:  too late


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Except Sidiousdebatably was holding back against Windu.



Maybe, or maybe not. 



> Sidious did not overpower Yoda they were equals



That's why Yoda was forced to retreat from Sidious in the movie and in the novel version it explicitly states Yoda lost before the fight had even started, meaning Yoda wasn't even capable of holding his own against Sidious like Windu was.

Or do you want me to post those excerpts to prove you wrong?



Vault said:


> But isn't the film the main continuity so that should always be the primary canon. With that said yes I agree Yoda struggled during that fight with Sidious. How would the fight have ended though if he didn't fall I wonder



There is only *one continuity* in Disney Star Wars. The new books, comics, and old film novelizations carry over, they're all the same canon unlike EU's canon tree policy. Besides, Lucas was heavily involved in the RoTS novel directly and Stover told us its essentially the raw uncut version of Episode III; same canon as the movie.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Except Sidiousdebatably was holding back against Windu.
> 
> Sidious did not overpower Yoda they were equals



Stop this Sidious wasn't trying bullshit. I have seen it enough times. Its embarrassing

Sidious started to have the upperhand against Yoda


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 16, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Except Sidiousdebatably was holding back against Windu.
> 
> Sidious did not overpower Yoda they were equals



Well Yoda couldn't even react to Sidious's lightning when he used it the first time but Windu could, even the second time Sidious used lightning against Yoda his lightsaber fell to the ground. Was quiet shocked tbh when he got blown the fuck away by the first strike even when you could see Sidious moving about his hands to prepare the attack but there was more of a surprise factor against Windu and he still reacted to it with his lightsaber. 

Gotta say Yoda did get overpowered in that fight.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Windu was even closer to Sidious when the Lightning was unleashed yet he was like "Nah not today, you gon learn today."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Windu was (supposedly) the best lightsaber duelist in the order.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol what is Rinda having an episode about



You'll see lol.

I wouldn't be surprised if you defended this though Stunna.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

well Windu countered with the saber while Yoda requires more effort with his own hairy old withered palms so maybe thats why


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't like that tone, Rinda.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> You'll see lol.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you defended this though Stunna.



He's mad 

I gotta see this movie; atleast I'll be prepared for what's to come.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Weiss you forget at the beginning of the fight Yoda got zapped by Sidious without even reacting and it took him an age to get up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

Vault said:


> Weiss you forget at the beginning of the fight Yoda got zapped by Sidious without even reacting and it took him an age to get up


I did forget I guess, havent gotten to rewatching RotS yet


so they made Yoda a bit of a chump there, oh well


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

always seemed to me that Mace overpowered Sidious in their duel, but Sidious would have fought back harder had Anakin not been there (he lied about being too weak to go on when the latter arrived in the room before pumping Mace with more lightning.)


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> well Windu countered with the saber while Yoda requires more effort with his own hairy old withered palms so maybe thats why



It happened twice though, Sidious used lightning twice in that fight. First he blew Yoda away even though there was a bigger distance between him and Sidious compared to Windu and Sidious and the second time Yoda jumped up with his lightsaber to face Sidious again, then Sidious uses lightning again and blows away Yoda's lightsaber...then Yoda's got no choice but to use his hands. You don't see Windu's lightsaber getting BTFO by Sidious lightning


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> always seemed to me that Mace overpowered Sidious in their duel, but Sidious would have fought back harder had Anakin not been there (he lied about being too weak to go on when the latter arrived in the room before pumping Mace with more lightning.)



Yes, that's how I took it as well.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> always seemed to me that Mace overpowered Sidious in their duel, but Sidious would have fought back harder had Anakin not been there (he lied about being too weak to go on when the latter arrived in the room before pumping Mace with more lightning.)



I know

That's why I'm saying there's the fact that Sidious was holding back but I don't think it was enough to change him being put to the ground by Windu


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's mad
> 
> I gotta see this movie; atleast I'll be prepared for what's to come.






Stunna said:


> I don't like that tone, Rinda.



All I know is, it might as well still be 1964 around this friend.  This shit is gonna set us back,  It's so out of touch that I'm fucking amazed by how much they interjected the social implications how it pertained to Ridley's character and female empowerment during all the press rounds, only to be absolutely tone def when it came to Boyega's character.  

And no offense to you black brits around here, but if John was American he wouldn't have took this role

I know Micheal B. Jordan didn't.   Now I know why.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

yo Rinda, tag it for me, b; what's got you this mad?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

Fake as fan Stunna acting like he wasn't born after the prequels


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> All I know is, it might as well still be 1964 around this friend.  This shit is gonna set us back,  It's so out of touch that I'm fucking amazed by how much they interjected the social implications how it pertained to Ridley's character and female empowerment during all the press rounds, only to be absolutely tone def when it came to Boyega's character.
> 
> And no offense to you black brits around here, but if John was American he wouldn't have took this role
> 
> I know Micheal B. Jordan didn't.   Now I know why.



It's crazy cause Finn was marketed more.

I should have known


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

>2 pages of powerlevelz arguments

who gives a fuck if windu was the greatest duelist in the history of all fiction?

he was still a bland cunt


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

^My original point 

You didn't have to disrespect the great Samuel L. Jackson tho...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

he was a good (if strict) Jedi


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^My original point
> 
> You didn't have to disrespect the great Samuel L. Jackson tho...



i never disrespected SLJ

i disrespected a character he played

which anyone can see is down to the script, it never gave him anything to say that wasn't boring as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

I think the prequels would have greatly benefited from having it be 4 films instead of 3. Too much was squeezed in and there's so much they could have focused on. The third film sped up faster than my English papers after a full day's procrastination. Felt like you were only getting the gist.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >2 pages of powerlevelz arguments
> 
> who gives a fuck if windu was the greatest duelist in the history of all fiction?
> 
> he was still a bland cunt



Calm yourself kouhai kun


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2015)

Read the spoilers of the entire movie should have not but what ever let's see if I will still enjoy it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

i wonder what ep9 will turn into under Trevorrow


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh jeezuz i didnt know about that first part...
> 
> i'm dying bruh, my sides
> 
> ...



You hear that?

That's the sound of hundreds of "Trolled by Abrams" memes entering development.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Where would you rank this film with other SW films?



Lol, as soon as the hype dies down you'll start to hear what people really think of this film, but until then I'm just falling back for now and just highlighting the main thing I didn't like, but I'm sure quite a few people here will love this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

I feel John though, between the exposure , the bred and all of the work he'll get moving forward , taking on this role was a no brainer professionally.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Don't worry guys, Tarantino will save our Christmas season with Hateful Eight.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh jeezuz i didnt know about that first part...
> 
> i'm dying bruh, my sides
> 
> ...



12 Galactic Lightyears A Slave


----------



## Harbour (Dec 16, 2015)

Pretty funny shit summarizes the movie.

Soulless chairman'how do we make this film bigger and better?'
soulless exec #3 'I know lets make everything bigger!'
Soulless chairman'Bigger as in more action?'
soulless exec #3 'No literally bigger, we will make the villains lightsaber bigger, the emperor rip off bigger, the death star bigger. We'll have new characters who can use the force magic too, they will learn midway through being tortured to do things it takes Jedi's years to learn.'
Clever secretary 'Wont that cheapen what the hero learned and accomplished last film?'
soulless exec #3 'Who cares as long as it lines my pocket?'
Soulless chairman'So how do we make the death star bigger?'
Soulless exec #3'We make it a planet and instead of blowing one planet up it will destroy 5. All while in view of another planet defying any logic. It will also consume an entire star completely negating the need to destroy the planet in the first place.'
Clever secretary'Will this planet move from star to star?'
soulless exec #3 'yes, but it will have a fancy forest for our light saber fight during the climax.
Clever secretary'Who will be in the fight? Luke Skywalker?'
soulless exec #3 'Nope, it will be a completely untrained girl versus a well trained sith warrior who can stop lasers with the force'
Clever secretary'Stop lasers? Thats never been in the films. Why would you have him do that?'
soulless exec #3 'cause he has to seem like a bigger badass than Vader and Sidious'
Clever secretary'but you're going to have him beaten by an untrained girl... wont that make him look like a retard?
soulless exec #3 'You just dont know Star wars, its a money printing machine, it doesnt have to make sense. Slap the SW label on it no matter how crappy and people will eat it up. It worked for Episode 1.'
Clever secretary'Episode 1 actually sounds like it will end up being better than this.'
soulless exec #3 'Epidode 1 had Jar Jar Binks.'
Soulless chairman'I love every single thing I have heard. Dont forget to *beep* all over the character growth made by the heroes in the OT. It was never that important to the story anyway.'
soulless exec #3 'Already on it, Solo will be a rogue again, he and Leia will be separated and Luke will be a hermit who shirks his responsibilities.'
Soulless chairman'Lets make some money.'


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> Or you could just wait and see what fate has in store for him in the next movies since this is a trilogy and all...



I understand they're trying to build a new franchise and all but the movie should also be able to stand on its own.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

His point is that if a character is going to have an arc where they go from a zero to a hero, the first step in the arc isn't automatically bad because he isn't the hero yet.

But this is talking about something that 99% of us have no clue about, so


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 16, 2015)

I just want to watch it and get this waiting over with


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> 12 Galactic Lightyears A Slave



Light years actually equate to distance instead of time.


/Luc


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> His point is that if a character is going to have an arc where they go from a zero to a hero, the first step in the arc isn't automatically bad because he isn't the hero yet.
> 
> But this is talking about something that 99% of us have no clue about, so



Ayep.

If he is going to be punked in the next movie then you should start to worry.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2015)

Gesy giving Huey that work  

But the fact Luca said it means you caught his work


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Light years actually equate to distance instead of time.
> 
> 
> /Luc



> 2015
> Gesy still ruining jokes with facts everyone knows


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Vault said:


> Gesy giving Huey that work
> 
> But the fact Luca said it means you caught his work



tbh mate, the whole lightyear thing was first explained to most children in the late 80's via Star Trek: TNG

GOATBOAT Picard


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

Wait are they calling Detective, Huey I'm offended he isn't nearly as annoying as I am


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Wait are they calling Detective, Huey I'm offended he isn't nearly as annoying as I am



I would let it slide, Huey. Vaulto is currently emotionally shattered after finding out that Finn is basically Rey's Galactic Jeeves.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

You mean the new Jar Jar?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 16, 2015)

Finn's involvement in this movie is just .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Finn isn't the new Jar Jar

He's at the very least Han Solo.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Finn isn't the new Jar Jar
> 
> He's at the very least Han Solo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

Finn cant pull off a Han Solo 2.0 I dont think 


but Im sure hes no Jar Jar


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

Han shot first so unless Finn is as cold blooded then he isn't Han Solo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh...



Weiss said:


> Finn cant pull off a Han Solo 2.0 I dont think
> 
> 
> but Im sure hes no Jar Jar



yeah the characterizations seems completely different.

Can't really think of anyone that would be a good fit for him tbh.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 16, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> All I know is, it might as well still be 1964 around this friend.  This shit is gonna set us back,  It's so out of touch that I'm fucking amazed by how much they interjected the social implications how it pertained to Ridley's character and female empowerment during all the press rounds, only to be absolutely tone def when it came to Boyega's character.
> 
> And no offense to you black brits around here, but if John was American he wouldn't have took this role
> 
> I know Micheal B. Jordan didn't.   Now I know why.



Boyega is a good actor he made shit into gold but you can only do so much with shit 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I almost want to hate Rey with how they straight up emasculated Finn in this movie but nah that would just make me sexist.



It is sad to see Disney screw the pooch so hard though not even with Finn but a lot of different characters that propped up.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Well played, Fang, well played.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2015)

S? apparently they killed Leia because only one chick per galaxy allowed 


Sorry Natalie Portman

**


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> S? apparently they killed Leia because only one chick per galaxy allowed
> 
> 
> Sorry Natalie Portman
> ...



What? That wasn't mentioned in the early spoilers. Did she get taken out by that Starkiller base or something?



.... Oh, wait, now that I've quoted your post, I see what is hidden.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

> 2015
> Gesy still getting bamboozled like a motherfuck



Also:

[YOUTUBE]DhQPu-5C-WY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2015)

Just seen the movie. You guys better not have very high expectations..


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 16, 2015)

Yep, just watched, the movie is terrible. 

I dont think i've ever seen a story written so bad.


Butchery of a franchise


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 16, 2015)

I only had high hopes for Kylo and Finn everyone else seemed vanilla


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Yep, just watched, the movie is terrible.
> 
> I dont think i've ever seen a story written so bad.
> 
> ...



Does Snoke at least tie in into any of the previous movies, or he is literally "I am a random new guy that came out of nowhere and was never mentioned or referenced ever"?

Because if he is, oh boy, this movie and possibly this saga is going to be fucking terrible.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2015)

So many people bamboozled


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

I shall believe in our Plagueis franchise saver till the very last moment


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 16, 2015)

Unpopular opinion, the most interesting Star Wars movies are the Prequels ones and it's not even close.
Say what you want about the plot, the lines but those movies actually had an interesting context.

Old Republic with actual Jedis, Coruscant, Siths >>>>> Clich? boring ass rebels fighting evil empire story.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Unpopular opinion, the most interesting Star Wars movies are the Prequels ones and it's not even close.
> Say what you want about the plot, the lines but those movies actually had an interesting context.
> 
> Old Republic with actual Jedis, Coruscant, Siths >>>>> Clich? boring ass rebels fighting evil empire story.


even *if* that were true - execution makes all the difference


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 16, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> Does Snoke at least tie in into any of the previous movies, or he is literally "I am a random new guy that came out of nowhere and was never mentioned or referenced ever"?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, he doesnt get explained.
But nothing is. There are some sentences spouted here and there, but it's all rushed and improvised. 

Kylo is some sort of overgrown adolescent, who bitch and trash things around him most of the time, without givining any real reason for his discomfort. He is probably the worst character. 
Finn is innocuous and irrelevant, while Kylo single-handedly ruins all the myth behind the saga.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 16, 2015)

From what I've read about the movie they're just copying the OT

Rey = Luke.

Luke = Obi-wan.

Kylo Ren = Vader

Snoke = Palpatine

Hope I'm wrong and they go a different path really.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

Plagueis will be revealed in ep8 and then we will all praise dis shit


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

He's right though in a sense Weiss, but  I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt with all the iconography like X-wings, Empire, Rebels etc.  but to honestly  add nothing new in content or structure  is really quite baffling.  

Phasma is literally Boba Fett.  LITERALLY.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll agree the Prequels had some good concepts but horrible execution and acting ruined them with decent share of bad concepts as well. I'm not sure why Plagueis would save this series?If he's done badly then being Plagueis would not matter plus him being killed by Palpatine was better, he does not need to be alive. Go with some non Jedi/Sith dark side user instead.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

maybe this is just the one bad Jar Jar Abrams phase

maybe we need to get through this and eps 8-9 will be better


come guys, dont fall to the Dark side just yet






> I'm not sure why Plagueis would save this series?


Rukia seems to think so 

then again Rukias mind is easily influenced


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

Is it sad that I think Dave Filoni could've of been better for the ST than JJ?


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 16, 2015)

An Ewan mcgregor Obi-wan spinoff would be much more interesting than Mary Sue Rey fulfilling her destiny


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> He's right though in a sense Weiss, but  I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt with all the iconography like X-wings, Empire, Rebels etc.  but to honestly  add nothing new in content or structure  is really quite baffling.



i wish they made new starfighters/ships kylo rens shuttle is new as is liea's but....thats it.
everything else from the stardestroyer, the falcon (with a new dish) same ol same ol.

tie fighters and xwings get a new paint job.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Man, I got IMAX Laser tickets for this shit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'll agree the Prequels had some good concepts but horrible execution and acting ruined them with decent share of bad concepts as well. I'm not sure why Plagueis would save this series?If he's done badly then being Plagueis would not matter plus him being killed by Palpatine was better, he does not need to be alive. Go with some non Jedi/Sith dark side user instead.



Plagueis doesn't need to be in this saga, I agree. However there needs to be a tie in, into the previous movies. Luke is supposed to be as strong as 100% Anakin, and this saga is supposed to be the finale. The big bad guy has to be someone we knew or at least knew about his existence. Having him being literally "I am a random new character that came out of the blue and yet I am supposed to be the ultimate threat and the nemesis of a guy who would shit on Sidious and Vader" is anticlimatic and frankly retarded.

A lot of people like Plagueis because he would make a lot of sense, he is the master of the freaking Emperor, he is indirectly responsible for the creation of Anakin (with the novel now out of canon, he might as well be directly responsible or otherwise had planned for The Force to retialiate as it did by creating Anakin). He began the story, without Plagueis there is no Star Wars, so from a narrative point of view it makes sense that the story ends with his defeat.

However as I said, it doesn't HAVE to be Plagueis, but it would be too retarded and anticlimatic to have it be "out of the blue completely new character". It is the finale of a 6 long movie saga, you can't just have the final threat be a random guy or organization that is not connected to Palpatine and/or the previous movies.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 16, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'll agree the Prequels had some good concepts but horrible execution and acting ruined them with decent share of bad concepts as well. I'm not sure why Plagueis would save this series?If he's done badly then being Plagueis would not matter plus him being killed by Palpatine was better, he does not need to be alive. Go with some non Jedi/Sith dark side user instead.



This. Don't have any problem with the line of thought that went into the prequals aside from the prophecy BS and the even more BS Anakin-Padme love story. Just hoping the Sequal Trilogy don't fall to the same trap of good concepts, terrible execution.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 16, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> This. Don't have any problem with the line of thought that went into the prequals aside from the prophecy BS and the even *more BS Anakin-Padme love story. *Just hoping the Sequal Trilogy don't fall to the same trap of good concepts, terrible execution.



Poor child.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

The Sequel could have the plot concepts of the PT with the execution of the ST.

Well, at least if Snoke is not revealed in this movie, there is hope that he is actually somebody (like Plagueis) rather than some random new character.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 16, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Poor child.



What do you mean poor child


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> This. Don't have any problem with the line of thought that went into the prequals aside from the prophecy BS and the even more BS Anakin-Padme love story. Just hoping the Sequal Trilogy don't fall to the same trap of good concepts, terrible execution.



Not to sound like a PT apologist but the Chosen One thing was just an evolution of the Son of Suns concept in the ANH novel that Lucas penned.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Also

>not having Extravlad on ignore

smh fam tbh desu kouhais


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2015)

> this saga is supposed to be the finale


you poor thing


The Mouse probably already has release dates set for episodes 10-12 



they will force feed you SW movies each year until your pockets are empty and the words Star Wars make you barf


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 16, 2015)

Fang said:


> Not to sound like a PT apologist but the Chosen One thing was just an evolution of the Son of Suns concept in the ANH novel that Lucas penned.



Didn't know that actually.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> you poor thing
> 
> 
> The Mouse probably already has release dates set for episodes 10-12
> ...



This is why I said "supposed to be", I am aware Mouse might make a Pokemon out of Star Wars in a movie Saga that will never end, but honestly I will not take anything seriously past episode 9.

Still, while the milking is a fact, I hope the Mouse has some dignity and ends the main story with ep 9 and everything after that is an alternate story, EU or something along those lines.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 16, 2015)

Has anyone seen it yet?

I liked it a lot.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 16, 2015)

Yup, seen it too, there's a lot I want to say but spoilers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Luke is suppose to be as strong as 100% Anakin?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh shit.  I see some Plagueis chatter on this page!


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 16, 2015)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Yup, seen it too, there's a lot I want to say but spoilers


I was a bit meh about the final scene.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2015)

> Plagueis doesn't need to be in this saga, I agree. However there needs to be a tie in, into the previous movies



There does not need to be a tie in to what came before. Let it stand on it's own merit as a story taking place in the same universe. The OG movie characters are tie in enough not to mention descendants of the previous characters are in this story. Every villain does not need to be connected to the previous villain in this series. 

Snoke could be someone Palpatine or Yoda or both knew, that would be enough. Or they could say he's some son of Palpatine to continue that legacy theme, I'd prefer not for the latter though.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 16, 2015)

Rey > luke it's the new world


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I was a bit meh about the final scene.



The beach scene? Why?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 16, 2015)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Rey > luke it's the new world



Well her comedy is considerably better at least.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Fuck you!  Plagueis absolutely needs to be a part of this series.  These movies are dull and uninteresting if they don't finish the Plagueis arc that has been drawn out for thirty years!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2015)

You'd rather they ruin Plagueis than watch dull movies?Also James Luceno did conclude his story that was considered G canon back in the original Legends with Lucas and his right hand man giving guidance. Read that, it was a good book and it covers a lot.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you!  Plagueis absolutely needs to be a part of this series.  These movies are dull and uninteresting if they don't finish the Plagueis arc that has been drawn out for thirty years!



Unless Sidious is a liar he killed Plagueis in his sleep. 
Said so in Episode 3 and the way he said it didn't seem like he was lying.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2015)

its hard to believe it finally arrives tomorrow night. im scared to see the crowds. last thing i wanna do is sit in the very front row on the far right side like i did with episode I XD


----------



## Butcher (Dec 16, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> its hard to believe it finally arrives tomorrow night. im scared to see the crowds. last thing i wanna do is sit in the very front row on the far right side like i did with episode I XD


You're gonna have a ton of them mother fuckers commenting through the whole thing .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> its hard to believe it finally arrives tomorrow night. im scared to see the crowds. last thing i wanna do is sit in the very front row on the far right side like i did with episode I XD



I'd say  "show up 30 minutes early' but depending on where you're at, that may not help much.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, this film opens on Friday! Unfortunately I shall not be able to see it until the 26th, a day for which I have already purchased my ticket, so I shall need to do everything that I can to avoid spoilers for that week; I really hope that no one is so obnoxious that they randomly shout out spoilers to those who have not yet seen it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

read the title


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you!  Plagueis absolutely needs to be a part of this series.  These movies are dull and uninteresting if they don't finish the Plagueis arc that has been drawn out for thirty years!



If Snoke is Plagueis then i will be disappointed. Snoke is so generic, a poor man's Palaptine.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Wow, this film opens on Friday! Unfortunately I shall not be able to see it until the 26th, a day for which I have already purchased my ticket, so I shall need to do everything that I can to avoid spoilers for that week; I really hope that no one is so obnoxious that they randomly shout out spoilers to those who have not yet seen it.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 16, 2015)

TasteTheDifference said:


> The beach scene? Why?


Cheesy and underwhelming for me. The build up to the very end was fine. Just the final moments I mean.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Gwendoline Christie confirmed that Phasma was the Boba Fett of this new trilogy.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 16, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> If Snoke is Plagueis then i will be disappointed. Snoke is so generic, a poor man's Palaptine.



Hey, at least we got to see Snoak in this movie. Palpatine didn't appear until Ep 5 and to be absolutely fair, Palpatine was generic as well until the prequels gave him some personality (one of the few things the prequels did right). We have 2 movies to go, this one was just to set the stage so i'll hold out hope Snoak gets some development in Ep 8 or 9.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gwendoline Christie confirmed that Phasma was the Boba Fett of this new trilogy.



So she's gonna do fuck all and then die only to come back later on?


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 16, 2015)

Finn was so fun.

And I loved Rey far more than I expected.

Hux is very 'animated'.

Leia was more laid back then I expected.

Han was great.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> So she's gonna do fuck all and then die only to come back later on?



You know that's right


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Adamant soul said:


> Unless Sidious is a liar he killed Plagueis in his sleep.
> Said so in Episode 3 and the way he said it didn't seem like he was lying.


Sidious was fucking terrified after he killed Plagueis.  He totally thought Plagueis would survive somehow and strike him down in vengeance.  He was right about the survival part.  But Plagueis was never petty.  Plagueis didn't give a darn about his near death experience.  Plagueis is a scientist.  He went back to his studies and ignored Sidious and his Empire.  Probably laughed himself to sleep every night thinking about how foolish his apprentice turned out to be.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Finn was so fun.
> 
> And I loved Rey far more than I expected.



I think I speak for all of us when I reference that in the past, whenever Tari loved a film, the vast majority of us either were meh on it, disliked it or out right shitted on it.

This doesn't bode well for us.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Tari managed positive reviews for both Pixels and Fantastic Four.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tari managed positive reviews for both Pixels and Fantastic Four.



I had such high hopes for this movie.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'd say  "show up 30 minutes early' but depending on where you're at, that may not help much.



well fortunately i live in one of the most retired places in the state. and unlike american sniper this one wont be in just one auditorium. i just hope i dont get the 3D one. 3D and I dont get along


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

They have a point, Tari.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 16, 2015)

Look, Pixels was fine. Not sure what more you expected from a film like that. For what it was, I had no complaints.

Fantastic Four was fine for the first hour before it unravelled. It had consistent tone and unique take until suddenly it didn't when it got to the 1 year later thing. This is common comment on reviews.

Star Wars was good overall. Nothing spectacular. If you love Star Wars a lot in general, you will like it more than me maybe. But I still liked it a lot.

But you may have issues with some stuff if you are a die hard star Wars fan...

I liked the misdirect. Not everything people speculated turned out true. It's very different to what I expected.

But at the same time, too similar to ep 4 in terms of plot.

I maybe preferred JJ's 2009 Star Trek overall though. Ned to re-watch to be sure.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Luke is suppose to be as strong as 100% Anakin?



Yes, Luke is supposed to be what Anakin should had and it was outright stated (though I don't know if it is still canon) that Luke's potential with The Force was the same as Anakin's.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2015)

the Machete Order


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

Luke is "the man that Anakin was supposed to become but couldn't" from Lucas' own words.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

I will finish what Stunna started.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> If Snoke is Plagueis then i will be disappointed. Snoke is so generic, a poor man's Palaptine.



Better than "random new character that was never mentioned, and no one ever heard about."

Anything is better than that, even Darth Jar Jar.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tari managed positive reviews for both Pixels and Fantastic Four.



You know though, I can't blame him. He's British. The Antiques Road show is a national treasure and considered a fascinating way to pass the time for them.

So whenever anything is released, even if its Fantastic 4/10 tier, it's an automatic 11/10 to guys like Tari.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> But at the same time, too similar to ep 4 in terms of plot..



maybe thats a good thing? in a new hope you can tell their budget wasn't much, but in empire everything got bigger in every category. this IS going to be this generations "a new hope" after all.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will finish what Stunna started.



Can you believe he couldn't even properly break up with his 2nd girlfriend back home in his little small town of nowheresville, North Carolina?

He had the perfect excuse. That he was moving away to attend a community college in a slightly larger smalltown about 3 hours bus travel away.

She is still waiting for him to this day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Didn't Stunna and his girlfriend have a weird no touching policy?  But she hugged like random people right in front of him?


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Didn't Stunna and his girlfriend have a weird no touching policy?  But she hugged like random people right in front of him?



Yeah, it was a mutual agreement, but I never understood it dude.

Stunna's an odd duck. A good duck, but an odd one nonetheless.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Can you believe he couldn't even properly break up with his 2nd girlfriend back home in his little small town of nowheresville, North Carolina?
> 
> He had the perfect excuse. That he was moving away to attend a community college in a slightly larger smalltown about 3 hours bus travel away.
> 
> She is still waiting for him to this day.





Rukia said:


> Didn't Stunna and his girlfriend have a weird no touching policy?  But she hugged like random people right in front of him?


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

>long distance relationships

JUST CUCK MY SHIT UP


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Didn't Stunna and his girlfriend have a weird no touching policy?  But she hugged like random people right in front of him?





Detective said:


> Can you believe he couldn't even properly break up with his 2nd girlfriend back home in his little small town of nowheresville, North Carolina?
> 
> He had the perfect excuse. That he was moving away to attend a community college in a slightly larger smalltown about 3 hours bus travel away.
> 
> She is still waiting for him to this day.



Well Stunna did file for rape charges after his girlfriend went to 2nd base.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't think you can pass judgement on snoke's character at this point, he's just a generic dark lord,  in fact we don't even know if he is that since what we've seen hitherto has been a projection, but his name, God I cringed just typing it, he's got this portentous title affixed to "snoke" I don't think ill ever get used to that hopefully it's just a placeholder


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes, Luke is supposed to be what Anakin should had and it was outright stated (though I don't know if it is still canon) that Luke's potential with The Force was the same as Anakin's.





Fang said:


> Luke is "the man that Anakin was supposed to become but couldn't" from Lucas' own words.



Too bad we'll never get to see that "uncapped potential" then.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

yooooooooooooo rukia


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 16, 2015)

Adamant soul said:


> Unless Sidious is a liar he killed Plagueis in his sleep.
> Said so in Episode 3 and the way he said it didn't seem like he was lying.



Sidious also said that Plaugus could use the force to keep people from dying. So what if Sidious was wrong and Plaugus  did keep himself from dying.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> There does not need to be a tie in to what came before. Let it stand on it's own merit as a story taking place in the same universe. The OG movie characters are tie in enough not to mention descendants of the previous characters are in this story. Every villain does not need to be connected to the previous villain in this series.
> 
> Snoke could be someone Palpatine or Yoda or both knew, that would be enough. Or they could say he's some son of Palpatine to continue that legacy theme, I'd prefer not for the latter though.



You want the enemy of the Star Wars finale saga, be literally a random character?

Also this guy is supposed to be the nemesis of a Luke that has grown strong enough to hand even Darth Sidious his ass and we are supposed to believe a random new character became so powerful in the darkside to leave Sidious in the dust and become the arch nemesis of a guy that is as strong as the Chosen One at 100% potential? Even if Snoke was some guy Palpatine or Yoda knew, being a random new character is very poor. 

The only way the guy could become so strong, is if he is somehow an Anakin clone gone rouge, if he absorbed the power of the Ones/Abeloth, absorbed the Valley of the Jedi or accesed the power sources that transformed Abeloth from a normal woman into..... well Abeloth. Because there is no way a guy that just happened to be some second rate apprentice of Palpatine and/or Vader or worse, is just a darksider we never heard about that remained in the shadows during the entire OT and PT, became so strong on his own to shit on Sidious and challenge the Chosen One at 100% potential is ridiculous.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Can a mod in this section please edit this on-topic photo into the OP, please? Thanks!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2015)

J J Abrams literally took a page out of Kishi for this new generations crap


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia's cold as fuck for this.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Sidious also said that Plaugus could use the force to keep people from dying. So what if Sidious was wrong and Plaugus  did keep himself from dying.



"To cheat death is the power only one has achieved"

Honestly, Plagueis makes perfect sense. He made Sidious into Sidious and created Anakin indirectly, not to mention, he was actually a direct threat to the Force itself.

But again, even if Plagueis isn't in this new saga, it isn't that bad, as long as it isn't "random new character that came out of the blue."


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

I told Rukia I would write up a full review for Episode VII, because I may be rage filled after paying for those IMAX laser tickets for this weekend.

For reference purposes, here is one of my former full reviews for a film I was disappointed in... because you motherfuckers made me watch it in theatres as a bet:



Never forget


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Detective.  Are you disappointed that they didn't make sequels?  Actually I heard that they are rebooting it as a television series.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2015)

In this I feel kind of bad for JJ, I imagine his mindset was like this:

- "Do I use Plagueis, a character that has a strong background connected to Sidious/Palpatine's own rise to power and whose been one of the most recently popular characters in the franchise yet be accused of piggybacking off the old continuity and be labeled as lacking creative insight to create a major overarching antagonist?"

- "Or do I create a original and completely new character whose as unique and separate from the previous antagonists as possible, but then how do I justify how powerful he is, where he's been during the reign of Sidious and Vader, the entire affair with the Clone Wars and Galactic Civil War, and so on while dealing with criticisms that my character is some kind of near Mary Sue styled insert into the Star Wars mythos?"

He wasn't going to win on this one way or another with appeasement


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Are you disappointed that they didn't make sequels?  Actually I heard that they are rebooting it as a television series.



Not as disappointed as I was in humanity when I discovered that there are teenagers in this world who would wish for nothing more than to make the world of that film actually exist in reality.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm okay with this being a mediocre movie to tell you the truth.  I think this has been a good year for movies.  I got to go to the Toronto International Film Festival again (the fourth year in a row).  And I am still on that Jessica Jones Netflix high!  It's all good.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought the year started out very strong and built up admirably with MI5 at the the start of the summer, but it's been nothing but shitty blockbuster disappointments since then. Especially that epic bedshitting by Spectre. I thought Episode VII might salvage the experience, but doesn't seem that way.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2015)

Hateful 8 will be good tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Hateful 8 will be good tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2015)

Mad Mad Fury Road and Ex Machina back-to-back!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Mad Mad Fury Road and Ex Machina back-to-back!



Ex Machina was very surprising. Watched it about a month ago due to it's very short one week showing at the local theater. And goddam, talk about a good slow burn. Easily one of my favorite sci-fi films.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2015)

I saw a poster for that Huntsman movie when I went to Creed yesterday.  Jessica Chastain as the Warrior.  Come on.  That's just really fucking unbelievable.


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought Star Wars was awesome.  Did no one else in this thread like it?  Because a couple characters were related to a couple other characters?


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> In this I feel kind of bad for JJ, I imagine his mindset was like this:
> 
> - "Do I use Plagueis, a character that has a strong background connected to Sidious/Palpatine's own rise to power and whose been one of the most recently popular characters in the franchise yet be accused of piggybacking off the old continuity and be labeled as lacking creative insight to create a major overarching antagonist?"
> 
> ...



Agreed. 

I think for a certain portion of fans bringing in Plagueis would also mean the possibility of midichlorins being prominent. While I was never completely sold on the idea of midichlorins, the fact that Plagueis approached the Force from a scientific perspective was interesting.

On the other hand going with a completely new character would mean having to build up his mythos in the span of just 3 (well now 2 movies). If we don't get a sufficient explanation of who he is and how he came to power then its as you said. Many will see it as a random insert. 

In the end I have to wonder if Disney, in trying to create a monstrous universe, is going to leave a lot of the explaining to the new canon books/comics. It'll probably alienate casuals who may want more from the movies. IDK. Just feel like this may be the direction things are headed. And really it wouldn't be all that different from Lucas' Star Wars in the past 15 or so years.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2HaGe8XcMHA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 17, 2015)

Mad Max still the best movie of the year.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2015)

Mad Max isn't even a Mad Max film.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2015)

Gilgamesh what's wrong with you dude. Constantly bitching if it's not one thing it's the other.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 17, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Mad Max isn't even a Mad Max film.



Just because Hardy didn't tell anyone he hopes they get raped by a pack of ^ (use bro)?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2015)

It was false advertising


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2015)

martryn said:


> I thought Star Wars was awesome.  Did no one else in this thread like it?  Because a couple characters were related to a couple other characters?


I liked it.


----------



## Rindaman (Dec 17, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> It was false advertising


Can't wait til you see this movie then


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2015)

I've seen the spoilers, it's shit.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 17, 2015)

Fang said:


> Also
> 
> >not having Extravlad on ignore
> 
> smh fam tbh desu kouhais


You talk a lot for being a clown that ignored me after I schooled you and your ignorant friends on Saint Seiya.

Oh and on Gundam too, still remember all the invented BS you came up with on that Zeta debate


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2015)

Reserve judgement until you actually watch it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2015)

listening to the soundtrack right now. its ok so far


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2015)

Another thing.

I was really looking forward to the music, but nothing stood out as something memorable I would listen to later.

I will listen to it again to be sure.

But the music was nice.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2015)

OMG there is a cam rip of the final scene of the film on tumblr wtf...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2015)

i accidentally got spoiled by the last track in the comment section. xc ugh.

anyway i still think ROTS had the more memorable better scores, (though i do love me some duel of the fates, asteroid field, victory celebration, etc.) so far all i like here is snoke and reys theme.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2015)

Snoke theme


[YOUTUBE]aL2XB1_yd14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2015)

maybe once i see the movie and hear the tracks maybe it'll change my mind? eh...such a meh ost


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I liked it.



These words posted specifically by you, are like a kiss of death.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2015)

come to think of it didnt williams say he didn't know the plot details when making this?


----------



## Bart (Dec 17, 2015)

Just got back from the IMAX 3D screening


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2015)

these britbongs watching this before us freedomfags really chaps my hide


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Star Wars: The Force Awakens*
> 
> i enjoyed this a fair bit. i was constantly comparing it to the prequel movies, and almost anything would be good by that benchmark, so it probably benefited from my generous mindset, but i think it was a solid movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2015)

Stay mad Yank


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2015)

also i laughed every time someone said "snoke"

it's just a stupid name, i'm sorry. it sucks

SNOKE DA SNAKE

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've seen it twice now.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> also i laughed every time someone said "snoke"
> 
> it's just a stupid name, i'm sorry. it sucks
> 
> ...



that's emperor snoke da snake to u britbong


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2015)

i always ask this stupid question, so ill ask it again


3d or not ?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 17, 2015)

Funny film! Liked it a lot, shipping Rey <3 Finn


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> i always ask this stupid question, so ill ask it again
> 
> 
> 3d or not ?



couldn't tell you, i watched it 2d

but go for a big screen


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought AOTC had the worst lead protag in a Star wars movie.

Until I saw this movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2015)

extravcunt


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 17, 2015)

Sit down dog.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 17, 2015)

I liked Rey and Poe. 

For as much as I liked the actors, Finn and Kylo had terrible characterization. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finn didn't look like a brainwashed trooper, and Kylo didn't look like Han and Leila's son, he was more like a Sasuke suffering from menstrual cycle.




I'm trying to forget about all the rest.


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2015)

Well 24 hours from seeing it

As long as its above Episode II in quality and without the overuse of CGI (AoTC was really heavy on that), I'll be happy in general with what I'm expecting


----------



## Fang (Dec 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cbpslRxy8T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

